# ***OFFICIAL*** Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Brock Lesnar facing Frank Mir in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​
*Dana White on Mir*





*Dana White on Lesnar*




​


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

as much as i dislike lesnar i see him winning mainly because of the first fight Mir was getting dominated now the nerves should be out of lesnar and he wont get subed so easily mabey by armbar though


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah I agree that Lesnar will definitely be cooler and have that belief but I think he also has the same game plan each time [not that we've seen him fight much], but I think he'll come out of the traps lightning fast as usual and use those big hammer fists if he get's Mir on the ground. I know Lesnar's been working on his BJJ too a bit but Mir is still a much better fighter all round.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lesnar is going to ragdoll Mir. He is going to use his insane reach and catch Mir with a big right Then follow up with some intelligent and brutal ground pound, and Mazzagatti wont be there to save Mir this time.

I love ya Frankie, but Lesnar is an animal. I dont think Mir wants this fight AT ALL!! He knows Brock has only gotten better, and he knows how close he was to getting killed the first time.


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> Lesnar is going to ragdoll Mir. He is going to use his insane reach and catch Mir with a big right Then follow up with some intelligent and brutal ground pound, and Mazzagatti wont be there to save Mir this time.
> 
> I love ya Frankie, but Lesnar is an animal. I dont think Mir wants this fight AT ALL!! He knows Brock has only gotten better, and he knows how close he was to getting killed the first time.


I give Mir credit for improving his stand up but I don't think he can withstand the power punching of Brock. You know Brock has been working his BJJ non-stop since his last fight and his sub defense should be much improved. Add to this that Brock has something to prove since his lone loss was to Mir and he will come into this fight with bad intentions.

Overall I am stoked to watch the whole card.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

When I think of this fight coming up, my heart pounds faster and I get this rush that I have never gotten for a fight. Heavyweight fights in the UFC are picking up big time, and this event will make my summer. I'm hoping Brock can humble Mir with GnP, shake his hand, and get ready for the next big drawing fight. Both of these guys just had kids, so prepare for plenty of that during the countdown show.. 
Piledrive him right in front of his loudmouth wife Brock.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mir will take Brock down...somehow...lolz! I just want to see Brock work off his back. I think he'll be a fish outta water. 100-5 record in NCAA means he's the one usually controlling the mat. My bets with Mir if he plays this right. One thing people don't realize is Brock's reach. Crazy reach...but the stats aren't too terribly far off size wise...or not...haha. 

Brock Lesnar: 
Height 6 ft 3 in (1.91 m)[1] 
Weight 265 lb (120 kg)[1] 
Reach 81 in (210 cm)[2] 

Frank Mir:
Height 6 ft 3 in (190 cm) 
Weight 245 lb (112 kg) 
Reach 79.0 in (201 cm)[1]


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah Mir is a big boy himself, they listed him at 251lbs at ufc 92. But Lesnar is definitely bigger, doesn't he actually weight like 280-285lbs come fight night?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dario03 said:


> Yeah Mir is a big boy himself, they listed him at 251lbs at ufc 92. But Lesnar is definitely bigger, doesn't he actually weight like 280-285lbs come fight night?


Yah Dana White twittered earlier that Brock is at 285 right now which means in off training he's probably 300lbs of solid meat. Geezus...come weigh ins he's at the max 265then bulks back up to 280ish. Don't understand how he has fast twitch muscles for that size. It's crazy. If one of the Gracies taught him Jiu Jitsu I really think it would be game over. 

Isn't that funny. Frank Mir beats Lesnar and Nog, but is still the underdog...lolz!


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

I've allways thought that the reach measurement is a joke.It's measured across the entire back.Not many guys punch from their side.If it's a jab then that helps but not from a punch from your back shoulder(your power punch).It shoud be measured from the shoulder.When you think about it,your legs factor in too.If you have long legs and throw from the balls of your feet,it's gonna go farther.
Some thing to meditate on fellas....I'm going with Mir if he's in shape.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

as much as I hate brock and like mir, I think mir is gonna have to pull something crazy to win this fight. He was seconds away from getting tko'd the last fight. If I was mir id go for brocks weak ass legs again.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know, Mir's standup looked good last fight.
Brock's got insane speed for his size (and in general) but not much skill... idk.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think it would be a good idea for Mir to utilize his improved striking skills in this fight. Lets be honest, If Brock lands....he lands hard. I just can't see how Mir can win this fight unless Brock makes another novice mistake. With all the training he has been doing, that shouldn't happen so I have to choose Brock for this one.


----------



## welcometohavoc (Jun 28, 2009)

All Mir needs is one loose limb, and its game over. When gets a hold of something, he usually keep ahold of it. Unless Brock has *signifigantly *improved his BJJ skills, I see Mir winning this early on. If I were Brock, I wouldn't even go for a takedown


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

i want mir to win, can't stand lesnar acting like he's all good after getting a title shot way too early
mir by submission


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

This is exactly how UFC 100 Lesnar vs Mir II going .

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6zrku_frank-mir-vs-tank-abbott_sport


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

There was only really one reason that Mir was able to win the fight the first time and that was Mazzagatti. It was the worst referee decision I have ever seen. He stood them up because Mir rolled into a set of flying fists and two connected to back of head. Normally a ref issues a warning. Obviously Mazzagatti had a thing for Mir so he let him restart. 

If it also wasn't for a really rookie mistake of standing up and basically issuing up a leg to a guy who knows what to do with it then Lesnar would be undefeated right now.

I see this fight going to round two ending in a TKO win for Lesnar.


----------



## pnut840 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Lesnar will be better this time around and Mir's only chance is to catch him in a submission again. Mir's BJJ is awesome and he can catch anyone if they are slippin. I hate to say it bbut I think Lesnar takes it this time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mir by sub.*

I know that Brock Lesnar has grown as a fighter since the last time that these two met, but I still think Mir is way too technical and experienced to lose this fight. His ground game is incredible and his stand up has improved greatly. Who has Lesnar proved himself against? Herring and Randy Couture who is way past his prime. I think Frank Mir will win by submission once again.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

lesnar by ko or tko round 2 I see the first round just brock lying on top


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

burke_p said:


> This is exactly how UFC 100 Lesnar vs Mir II going .
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6zrku_frank-mir-vs-tank-abbott_sport


Yea, Mur taking Lesnar down. That is really going to happen...

There are so many things I want to see in this fight. I would like to see Lesnar slam Mur for a ko. I would like to see Lesnar Sub Mur.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm telling ya guys. Its gonna be Lesnar by flying gogoplata :laugh:


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

I hated Lesnar for de-throning The Rock but I hope he takes this.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

UKRampage said:


> I dont think it would be a good idea for Mir to utilize his improved striking skills in this fight. Lets be honest, If Brock lands....he lands hard. I just can't see how Mir can win this fight unless Brock makes another novice mistake. With all the training he has been doing, that shouldn't happen so I have to choose Brock for this one.


As much as I don't want to, I have to agree. I don't particularly like Mir but I want him to beat Lesnar, I just can't see it happening, purely because of the last fight and the fact that Lesnar has surely improved since. I know Mir has improved also but I just see borck steam-rolling him yet again and this time finishing the job.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I see this fight going almost exactly like the first one, they come out and trade punches, Lesnar lands one and down goes Mir. Lensar gets on top of him, but this time stays in full guard and just starts donkey konging him into next week. The ref comes in to stop it and Mir's face looks like he went down in another accident.


----------



## ikrazy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Well*

I will take Frank by submission late 4th round.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

*Frank Mir is one underdog I want to win*

An article in Science of Fights



> A true challenge lies ahead of Frank Mir. The former UFC heavyweight champ and now Interim heavyweight champ will battle the other holder of the belt, Brock Lesnar, in UFC 100.
> 
> 
> Mir had proven that he have the skills and the will to be the best. Even after the seemingly career-ending injury, he bounced back to fight again eventually beating the MMA Hall of Famer, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, to claim the Interim championship. Now, to settle the best UFC heavyweight, he will try to defeat Brock Lesnar --- the physical powerhouse he narrowly defeated last year.
> ...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

at this point i don't have any personal preference for mir or lesnar. i never watched pro wrestling so i cant get behind lesnar for his "acting" career but i also think mir has only recently blossomed as a fighter (as opposed to a grappler), and although a his TKO of Nog is meaningful, Brock's was perhaps even moreso, given Randy had wrecked the previous UFC champ so badly.

what i would like to see happen is the most well-rounded MMA fighter to win, and I think that is Mir, but Lesnar will probably win by TKO, and if no that, UD. He will hold Mir down and rain incredible crazy punches. I also think there is a distinct possibility he will knock Mir down like he did Randy and the fight may be stopped in the first, most likely the second, that way. Brock hits VERY hard and mir's standup defense is still unproven unless you cound a staph-infected big nog.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I cringe everytime I hear how he dominated Lesnar in their first fight as he relives that fight in his mind. How embarrased Lesnar must feel to lose in 90 seconds. Mir was taken down immidiately and was getting pounded, it WAS a poor ref decision, and it soiled the fight. It may just as well have ended the same way, but it sure wasn't looking like it. I'm not a big fan of either fighter, I just hope it's a clean fight with no controversy like their first fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

"In scrutiny, Mir’s distinct advantage over Lesnar is his jiu-jitsu but it is difficult to imagine that Lesnar will make the same mistake of leaving a submission opening again."

Huh? It isn't hard to imagine that at all. The only question will be if Mir can get him down and not get hurt. If it goes to the ground and Mir isn't rocked then he'll sub him again. I'm sure Lesnar's sub defense has improved but it isn't going to be enough if it goes to the ground and Mir is still conscious. 

I'm not saying Lesnar can't win this fight, he easily could but saying a sub is unlikely makes no sense.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

im only wondering if mir wins, how fast will lesnar get a title shot again?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I really hope Mir is the first death in the Cage. I really hate this guy, he is the most cockiest fighter ever..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

patojag said:


> An article in Science of Fights
> 
> A true challenge lies ahead of Frank Mir. The former UFC heavyweight champ and now Interim heavyweight champ will battle the other holder of the belt, Brock Lesnar, in UFC 100.
> 
> ...


 
Great post....Repped....I think your analysis is spot on and I am also worried that brock will try to outstrike Mir and I think Mir has prepared equally the way Brock has with his sub defense I believe Mir has also improved his striking and more importantly his counter striking.....

This is gonna be a storm in the first round but if Mir can move around and tire Brock a little then he maybe able to assert that improved striking....

Otherwise it would never shock me to see Mir pull guard and try to finish brock....look for a gullotine.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Forever Fan (Nov 6, 2008)

wado lado said:


> im only wondering if mir wins, how fast will lesnar get a title shot again?




Should be REAL quick! Since he got his 1st title shot with an incredible 2 - 1 record! Hey Dana White ~ thats how you make someone "put there time in"!!!

To put it politely, I hope Mir not only wins the fight, but breaks both Lesners nose and leg while doing it.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Great post....Repped....I think your analysis is spot on and I am also worried that brock will try to outstrike Mir and I think Mir has prepared equally the way Brock has with his sub defense I believe Mir has also improved his striking and more importantly his counter striking.....
> 
> This is gonna be a storm in the first round but if Mir can move around and tire Brock a little then he maybe able to assert that improved striking....
> 
> Otherwise it would never shock me to see Mir pull guard and try to finish brock....look for a gullotine.....:thumbsup:


thanks... I agree. I think the best route for Mir is to weather the early storm... try to tire Lesnar as much as possible and take him to deep waters. The last two rounds will be the best time for Mir to make risky attempts for submission. But pulling guard too early will only give Mir problems coz Lesnar is still fresh. He will likely eat hammer fists.

Make Lesnar feel the toll of his bulk. I'm quite sure that he tires early than most fighters because of his size. The key factor here will be Mir's cardio and toughness. It will be of no use if Mir can't execute his techniques because he is also exhausted.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I still dont know why Mir Is such a heavy underdog.
He's tapped out Lesnar In under 2 minutes, and lets not forget he's the first person to TKO Big Nog (Even though he came off a staph) wich Is something not even Fedor has managed to do.. In two previous attempts.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't get why everyone touts Mir's dominance of a horrible looking Nog as proof of an improving stand up, yet Lesnars TKO of Couture as 'beating an over the hill fighter'.

Look, I am not trying to bag on Nog, he is a legend, just as much as Couture (maybe even more so) but here is the big problem I have with this argument. Go back and re-watch Mir vs Nog, almost all of the striking happened the same way, Mir using a 3 punch combo with the final punch being a straight down the middle that sent Nog on his ass. My point isn't that anything to do with Nog, it is to do with Mir. Mir found a combo that worked, and like a kid figuring out a video game he kept using the same move over and over again until it doesn't work anymore. How is that improved stand up? He didn't switch it up, he didn't go for any superman punches, clinch with knees, head kicks, body kicks, he went with the same 3 punch combo.

Then take Couture a man who fought both Tim Sylvia and Gonzaga when everyone said that he was on the down hill, he schooled both of them by being faster and being able to avoid punishment. Lesnar went in there and while I wouldn't call is impressive stand up, still managed to do something that very few people have done, he caught Couture. Many very talented - top of their game fighters haven't been able to say the same.

My point is people, that if you are going to use something as an argument make sure you have checked it. Right now I am sure that using straight punches and not following Nog to the ground (smartest thing Mir ever did in his career) that almost anyone in the HW division could beat that Nog.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Well written post. I think this fight will stay standing longer than people think and I see Mir outstiking Lesnar but eventually get taken to the ground. He can definitely submit Lesnar as long as he doesn't get caught in a flurry of hammerfist.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Villian said:


> Well written post. I think this fight will stay standing longer than people think and I see Mir outstiking Lesnar but eventually get taken to the ground. He can definitely submit Lesnar as long as he doesn't get caught in a flurry of hammerfist.


I honestly think Mir's best chance to win this is to stay on the outside and stay elusive. Lesnar will want to stand because last time they did he knocked Mir silly with a single punch. Mir will want to frustrate Lesnar and let him get the TD while he is still fresh so he can have a clear head to look for subs. I actually think if Mir wins it is via triangle. He will let Lesnar posture up a little, throw that leg over the shoulder and cinch it up and then survive the inevitable slam that will come. I think that is the best way for Mir to win, because he is letting Lesnar's confidence work against him. A lot of guys who get put in triangles are sure they are winning and are just shaking off some legs.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lesnar doesn't like to be in anyones guard so if he does get him down(probably will) he's going straight for side control or go for Mir's back.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with the sentiments of the OP. 

Lesnar winning will increase MMA's popularity. 
Mir winning will increase MMA's reputation.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> I agree with the sentiments of the OP.
> 
> Lesnar winning will increase MMA's popularity.
> Mir winning will increase MMA's reputation.


How do you figure? If anything either way will increase MMA's reputation as long as it is a good fight. It's not like Mir is 185 taking on a guy 100lbs more than him like in Pride and other orgs. They both are making the same weight class going in with their physical and mental tools to see who can win.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I still dont know why Mir Is such a heavy underdog.
> He's tapped out Lesnar In under 2 minutes, and lets not forget he's the first person to TKO Big Nog (Even though he came off a staph) wich Is something not even Fedor has managed to do.. In two previous attempts.


I'm a Nog fan(check my avatar), but even I see the red tape. He's not the same fighter that he use to be, and has taken as much damage throughout the years as anyone. Fedor beat Nog at Nogs prime, Mir not so much. With that said I don't care who wins this fight. I like Mir's style but his overconfidence(borderine cockyness) has pushed me off a bit. Brock a block head, but I know deep down he's taking this sport seriously so I would like for him to do well. But then again, I would like, like someone said, for technique to overcome brute strength. So I'm conflicted as you can see :confused02:


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

That is twice now. i did my reading and found out myself. Sorry. As you were.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> How do you figure? If anything either way will increase MMA's reputation as long as it is a good fight. It's not like Mir is 185 taking on a guy 100lbs more than him like in Pride and other orgs. They both are making the same weight class going in with their physical and mental tools to see who can win.



People see results. If the Lesnar wins the optics to the uninitiated will be -the giant dude from the WWE won using donkey kong punches, MMA is a version of strongman-wrestling. If Mir wins its -that guy I don't even know beat that giant dude with grappling technique again. People will think -maybe there's something more to this than being big and tough.

Its just about image. Sure they're fighting at same weight class, but Brock is both absolutely and visually the 'bigger' man. You know what Brook looks like right?

While you're not wrong, most of the mainstream doesn't see the fight the same way or know as much.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> People see results. If the Lesnar wins the optics to the uninitiated will be -the giant dude from the WWE won using donkey kong punches, MMA is a version of strongman-wrestling. If Mir wins its -that guy I don't even know beat that giant dude with grappling technique again. People will think -maybe there's something more to this than being big and tough.
> 
> Its just about image. Sure they're fighting at same weight class, but Brock is both absolutely and visually the 'bigger' man. You know what Brook looks like right?
> 
> While you're not wrong, most of the mainstream doesn't see the fight the same way or know as much.


So you are trying to say that just because Lesnar looks like a guy who can kick people's asses that his image is bad for the sport if he beats someone who doesn't? What does that say about Chuck Liddel walking around with a mohawk and a tattoo on his head?

I think the problem is that some people are still biased because Brock comes from a gimmick background. I can sort of understand why, but at the same time he has stated often that walking out of college with no real profession decided, and he was offered a 6 figure contract to be part of the WWE, who wouldn't? MMA wasn't large yet, it wasn't that well known, and it was still banned from quite a few states, so you really can't hold that against him.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Lets say I don't think his image is 'bad' for the sport but the outcome of Mir winning would be more amenable to changing the view of the crowd outside the WWE/18-34. Again, Lesnar winning makes MMA more popular among the wrestling/youth crowd, just as mohawk sporting Chuck Liddell made it appealing for people who were going to end up watching fighting anyway. Popularity isn't a bad thing, but I think opening the eyes of the old guard media and people who influence 'legitimacy' is a more interesting outcome.

I think Brock is great, he's a great athlete and a sharp learner, and I don't hold it against him that he was in the WWE, but as you say, alot of people see him only as a strongman wrestler. This isn't about the actual reality of the fighter and the nature of the sport but how it is percieved, and my personal preference for changing that perception.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Lets say I don't think his image is 'bad' for the sport but the outcome of Mir winning would be more amenable to changing the view of the crowd outside the WWE/18-34. Again, Lesnar winning makes MMA more popular among the wrestling/youth crowd, just as mohawk sporting Chuck Liddell made it appealing for people who were going to end up watching fighting anyway. Popularity isn't a bad thing, but I think opening the eyes of the old guard media and people who influence 'legitimacy' is a more interesting outcome.
> 
> I think Brock is great, he's a great athlete and a sharp learner, and I don't hold it against him that he was in the WWE, but as you say, alot of people see him only as a strongman wrestler. This isn't about the actual reality of the fighter and the nature of the sport but how it is percieved, and my personal preference for changing that perception.


Sorry if I find this ironic that this is posted on this forum. How many threads on this forum bitch about politics being playing in the UFC in terms of who gets a title shot how soon, etc. This forum has traditionally always felt that as long as the person who wins does it decisively, then that is what matters. So I apologize if I came off a little harsh.

I see what you are saying, but I disagree. What I think this does, if anything, is shows that it is never too late to learn new skills and test them. I am not saying that by Brock winning that instantly tournaments are going to be filled with noobs with no experience, but I do think that a bunch of mid 20 - mid 30 guys might be willing to go take a MT class, or wrestling, or BJJ, etc. To take your example and use it for my own argument, if you are trying to help your local MMA/whatever camps/dojos/etc are people gonna wanna think they will look like Mir or an intimidating guy like Lesnar? I think what would help MMA more is an influx of dollars where it matters, not in the UFC's pockets, they are doing fine right now, but in the pockets of local MMA gyms where it can help foster knowledge and growth about MMA.

(I am a huge Mir fan, and that probably sounds retarded because I think Lesnar will win, but that is me talking with my head and not my heart. Also I just like playing devil's advocate  )


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> I agree with the sentiments of the OP.
> 
> Lesnar winning will increase MMA's popularity.
> Mir winning will increase *MMA's reputation*.


I don't think I agree with that statement! Why would Lesnar winning a fight against Frank Mir hurt MMA's reputation? A win against Mir would only solidify Brock as a legit fighter!

As for Mir, I'm still trying to figure out if he can withstand punishment. I still get visions of him getting destroyed by Ian Freeman and Brendan Vera! Also, will he have the cardio to go five rounds against someone like Lesnar.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He'll be able to go five rounds against Lesnar if it's the same Mir that beat Big Nog.

I hope he'll do what Randy probably should have done, and try to beat up Brock's legs. Those legs have to do an awful lot of work moving all that flesh around.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> He'll be able to go five rounds against Lesnar if it's the same Mir that beat Big Nog.
> 
> I hope he'll do what Randy probably should have done, and try to beat up Brock's legs. Those legs have to do an awful lot of work moving all that flesh around.


Good point, leg kicks should clearly be apart of his plan, but he has never really used them at all. Do you think he should have been training with Brandon Vera or Keith Jardine some?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think he should train with Remy Bonjasky, Michael McDonald and Ernesto Hoost some!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope it'll be a good fight and not a 1 rounder. I want to see Brock put to the test with Frank taking him down...and dishing out some GNP and finishing with a bone breaking arm bar if that's even possible...lolz!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> So I apologize if I came off a little harsh.
> 
> I see what you are saying, but I disagree. What I think this does, if anything, is shows that it is never too late to learn new skills and test them. I am not saying that by Brock winning that instantly tournaments are going to be filled with noobs with no experience, but I do think that a bunch of mid 20 - mid 30 guys might be willing to go take a MT class, or wrestling, or BJJ, etc. To take your example and use it for my own argument, if you are trying to help your local MMA/whatever camps/dojos/etc are people gonna wanna think they will look like Mir or an intimidating guy like Lesnar? I think what would help MMA more is an influx of dollars where it matters, not in the UFC's pockets, they are doing fine right now, but in the pockets of local MMA gyms where it can help foster knowledge and growth about MMA.
> 
> (I am a huge Mir fan, and that probably sounds retarded because I think Lesnar will win, but that is me talking with my head and not my heart. Also I just like playing devil's advocate  )


People know that taking martial arts classes won't help your physique. People will more likely take MMA classes if they see that superior technique can defeat cartoonish physique. Again, your'e not wrong about Brock learning relatively late in his life, but newcomers won't see it that way. 



Bonnar426 said:


> I don't think I agree with that statement! Why would Lesnar winning a fight against Frank Mir hurt MMA's reputation? A win against Mir would only solidify Brock as a legit fighter!


Its relative, it won't really hurt its reputation but it won't help it as much as Mir winning. Lesnar winning would solidify his legitamacy among semi-literate MMA fans (I think most people in the know believe he's legit anyway), but not among people who don't think MMA is a legitimate sport at all.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> People know that taking martial arts classes won't help your physique. People will more likely take MMA classes if they see that superior technique can defeat cartoonish physique. Again, your'e not wrong about Brock learning relatively late in his life, but newcomers won't see it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Its relative, it won't really hurt its reputation but it won't help it as much as Mir winning. Lesnar winning would solidify his legitamacy among semi-literate MMA fans (I think most people in the know believe he's legit anyway), but not among people who don't think MMA is a legitimate sport at all.


Whether or not a martial arts class will improve your physique has more to do with the instructor than the art or discipline itself, IMO.

It is the people who don't feel that MMA is a legitimate sport who will continue to come out of the woodwork if Brock wins, which is not a pleasant thought at all.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

As much as I would like to see Mir by submission,I am taking Lesnar in this one.I think Brock is a dink,and truthfully I am not the biggest fan of Mir either,but like most I am looking forward to this fight.
A hammer fist from Lesnar is probably the equivalent power wise to a ball peen hammer which is not good news for Mir.Just because Mir knocked out Nog,that does not give me confidence that he will be able to beat Brock standing,especially considering the way the first fight went.Lesnar by assault and battery in the second.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

I call Mir simply because I think it's his time again. I got nothing against Brock. He's legit.

Last time they faced each other, it's true Brock didn't know submission defense but then again Mir wasn't shaken up from all the beating and he managed to keep his focus on submitting Brock. If he isn't too intimidated by Brock, he can pull out a win again. By the way he jokes around about Brock being so big (glove size, etc.), I'd say he isn't scared of him. This should be a good fight, though.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*Mir/Lesnar - how does it play out?*

Does Mir really want this fight on the ground? And does he really have better stand up than Lesnar? 

It's seems Mir doesn't match up well in this fight. He claimed he is now and "imposing" striker due to the fact he dropped Nog. Er, I'm not so sure about that. Nog is not exactly an elite striker. Even Silvia out struck Nog. I don't think Lesnar is either, but I'd give him the edge standing, even though he's less versatile. He's showed some good knees as of late.

And can Mir submit him again? I hear he's been training with Demian Maia, but I can't imagine him improving that much. Lesnar seems to be the fighter with the most room for improvement and seems to have a work ethic and track record for attaining skills. He's gonna be better. I think Mir might be better off standing.

If the fight goes into later rounds, I'm still not sure the lighter fighter will benefit. Lesnar was all out for 3 rounds against HH. The dude is a beast.

I'm not seeing how Mir wins. I think Lesnar takes an ugly victory, possibly similar to his HH fight. 

Mir's tough, though. I could be wrong.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Mir, knee bar. 3 mins into the first round. BOOOM!


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I really doubt it will matter if Lesnar wins. He could win in a technical way and it would still be "the big muscle guy beat the little karate guy". Mir won the first encounter in a very quick fashion, it did not even last two minutes. Therefore, I think that should of proven big muscles don't mean everything. I know there is idiots out there who will not see that, but why does it have to take two losses to prove it?

If Lesnar wins this fight id look at it as he trained more in the martial art technique. He will be the same size this time as last time im sure. Hell, he cant get much bigger. The point should already be proven, the big wrestler lost, he trained better technique came back and won. If he were to win.

Anyone who thinks MMA is not a legit sport, ask them to go 1 5 minute round. Not even all 3, just the one is enough. They wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In my opinion Lesnar wants this fight to stay standing. I anticipate he'll try to put Mir into the cage standing and try to control and finish him with knees and dirty boxing.

Standing Mir wants to work some kicks as Lesnar isn't likely to try to take him down. I don't think Mir can trade punches with Brock and should focus on kicks and winning standup on points.

If Lesnar decides to go to the ground I don't see Mir having the heart to weather a beating like Herring. I also see Mir attempting offensive BJJ that will warrant him taking the extra shots from Lesnar.

Typically wrestlers beat BJJ players on the scorecards, so Lesnar if it goes to a decision.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mir breaks Brocks arm in half is how it plays out.


**** YOU BROCK YOUR GOING DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Mir breaks Brocks arm in half is how it plays out.
> 
> 
> **** YOU BROCK YOUR GOING DOWN!!!!!


YEAH!


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Mir vastly over rates his own stand up ability. The win over Nog has perhaps given him a false sense of confidence because we all know that Nog in that fight was useless. 

So I see Mir trading with Brock and regretting it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Fieos said:


> In my opinion Lesnar wants this fight to stay standing. I anticipate he'll try to put Mir into the cage standing and try to control and finish him with knees and dirty boxing.
> 
> Standing Mir wants to work some kicks as Lesnar isn't likely to try to take him down. I don't think Mir can trade punches with Brock and should focus on kicks and winning standup on points.
> 
> ...


I don't see Mir winning any other way, except on the ground, though. He may be able to stick and move and out point him, but I can't see him knocking Lesnar out our hurting him badly. And on the ground I can't see Mir ever getting top position, so he'll have to come up with something from his back. Yes it's possible, but it's quite a narrow option and Lesnar's going to beef up the defense there.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

...not only that, I don't see Mir with the option of getting up once down. I don't think people realize just how good a wrestler Couture is. He was able to get it back to the feet, but this wont be an option for Mir. Once he's down, he's down. it's either secure the sub off the back or take a beating. There's just not enough options there for him. All Lesnar needs to do is focus on avoiding subs from the top.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

It plays out a little something like this. . .

Both guys have entered the octagon, i quickly grab a fresh cold beer from the fridge, and get back in time to see the Buff 360. thats all she wrote


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

obviously big muscles aren't everything, but all else being equal, strength can be very important.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think this fight is RIDICULOUS. Especially as the main event at UFC 100.

Frank Mir is a great fighter but it's not like he's the best Heavyweight in UFC, and neither is Brock Lesnar. Some of the things Lesnar does is awkward to watch (hammerfists on the ground, inability to submit, no kicking ability whatsoever). Lesnar is just like Kimbo Slice. Extremely popular, seemedly powerful, but simply outclassed and not experienced enough compared to a real MMA professional.

And yeah, Mir beat Nog and Lesnar beat Couture. That would have been some pretty serious wins... ten years ago.

I think this fight being so important to the UFC is more proof the UFC isn't going in the right direction.

I don't know about you guys, but I can't wait to watch a real fight at UFC 100: Alves vs GSP. Two real professionals in their prime with a lot to gain and a lot to lose.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If he could perhaps do an ankle grab while doing it it would make my year.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Brock and Mir enter the octagon, buffer does his 360, the fight starts, both men start circling each other, feeling each other out, then BAM!

St. Leg Kicker jumps into the octagon and stuffs Mir up Brock's ass.

Sig bet anyone?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Brock and Mir enter the octagon, buffer does his 360, the fight starts, both men start circling each other, feeling each other out, then BAM!
> 
> St. Leg Kicker jumps into the octagon and stuffs Mir up Brock's ass.
> 
> Sig bet anyone?


:happy01:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mir winning the standup, Brock gets nervous and takes him down and ends up getting submitted with and armbar.. late 1st round.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Mir winning the standup, Brock gets nervous and takes him down and ends up getting submitted with and armbar.. late 1st round.


So your one of those that believe Mir has transformed into an "imposing striker?"


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

They come out, circle, Mir throws and Lesnar gives him a big right in exchange and Mir goes down. Lesnar follows and GnP's him into death. First death in the cage.

As Joe Rogan said, Mir standing up with Lesnar is like playing tennis against the wall, the wall never loses.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> So your one of those that believe Mir has transformed into an "imposing striker?"


You don't have to be an "imposing striker" to think that you can beat Brock standing, seeing as how Brock's striking SUCKS. He has very little head movement, he's flat on his feet, he basically has a straight punch and a hook(which was added recently to his striking tools). He's a bad striker, where as Mir has pretty decent striking, although not top notch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You don't have to be an "imposing striker" to think that you can beat Brock standing, seeing as how Brock's striking SUCKS. He has very little head movement, he's flat on his feet, he basically has a straight punch and a hook(which was added recently to his striking tools). He's a bad striker, where as Mir has pretty decent striking, although not top notch.


Brock's striking "sucks?" I don't think he's world class either, but that's just naive. If Mir listens to this, he's in for a world of hurt. If I guy can suck at striking and still out strike couture, HH, and Mir, then "sucks" is really not that bad.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> You don't have to be an "imposing striker" to think that you can beat Brock standing, seeing as how Brock's striking SUCKS. He has very little head movement, he's flat on his feet, he basically has a straight punch and a hook(which was added recently to his striking tools). He's a bad striker, where as Mir has pretty decent striking, although not top notch.


We aren't talking about Machida or Evans, guys who have very good movement and can avoid taking big shots, we are talking about Mir. A guy who has been punched at least once in every single fight he has had. He has no real head movement to speak of. Couture even stated how hard it is to dodge hands as big as Lesnar's and Couture has decent head movement. If Mir tries to trade with Lesnar he may land a punch or 2, but it only takes 1 punch from Lesnar to do all the damage he needs.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> It plays out a little something like this. . .
> 
> Both guys have entered the octagon, i quickly grab a fresh cold beer from the fridge, and get back in time to see the Buff 360. thats all she wrote


This made water come out my nose. Sorry for the TMI. It was that funny.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Brock's striking "sucks?" I don't think he's world class either, but that's just naive. If Mir listens to this, he's in for a world of hurt. If I guy can suck at striking and still out strike couture, HH, and Mir, then "sucks" is really not that bad.


Randy doesn't have good striking, and he did well against Brock. I figured you or someone could bring up "he beat Randy, didn't he?". Randy isn't that good of a striker, not to mention he's very slow.

Herring didn't have a chance to strike with Brock, it was almost a complete ground fight. The opening seconds Brock but herring down, but who was expecting that? The punch came from a mile away, it was just so unexpected that Herring didn't even see it coming, but now people know Brock will try and strike with you. Oh, and, the small exchanges throughout the fight that they did have, Herring won them before being taken back down.

The same thing with Mir in their first fight, no one thought he would try to strike or do anything there, so he just focused on avoiding the TD.

Everyone knows Brock will try to strike with you now, so guys like Heath and Mir will be much more ready to actually fight standing with him.



cdtcpl said:


> We aren't talking about Machida or Evans, guys who have very good movement and can avoid taking big shots, we are talking about Mir. A guy who has been punched at least once in every single fight he has had. He has no real head movement to speak of. Couture even stated how hard it is to dodge hands as big as Lesnar's and Couture has decent head movement. If Mir tries to trade with Lesnar he may land a punch or 2, but it only takes 1 punch from Lesnar to do all the damage he needs.


Mir uses angles pretty well, throwing good combinations as well has having decent movement, he has better striking than Brock.

"it only takes 1 punch from Lesnar to do all the damage he needs", so, we're back to the "all he has to do is land 1 punch" debate? This is the same debate that goes around time and time again when someone is supporting a guy with bad striking. They say "he only needs to land 1 punch", this doesn't happen often. Hendo, Rashad(when he fought Machida), Carwin, etc, all have supporters that use this line, as they have knocked someone out with 1 punch before, and rely on it far too much.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

the only way I see brock winning is with overwhelming power and explosiveness. Mir has an advantage pretty much everywhere and if brock wants to win he needs to catch him off guard like he did in the first fight except he needs to be more careful and not get careless or else he will get caught in a a quick submission. 

mir needs to side step brocks rush of punches and ware him out with leg and front kicks he could also take a lesson from randy and use the dirty boxing clinch. then when the time is right get the fight to the ground sub him.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You don't have to be an "imposing striker" to think that you can beat Brock standing, seeing as how Brock's striking SUCKS. He has very little head movement, he's flat on his feet, he basically has a straight punch and a hook(which was added recently to his striking tools). He's a bad striker, where as Mir has pretty decent striking, although not top notch.


According to you Frank Mir is a pretty decent striker? UMM which Frank Mir are you watching hes never even been a decent striker even against Nog he was rushing foward leaning his head forward throwing punches. Not a good technique he showed shitty standup against Vera and even against Wes Sims he was terrible just cause he knocked out Sims hes not a striker. Yea he knocked down Nog Heath Herring and Tim Silvia did too. Latly Nog has been a punching bag. 

Fedor has bad technique so his standup sucks too? I promise you what Brock Lesnar lacks in speed and technique he makes up for in power. And if you say Brocks striking sucks then Mirs sucks just as bad the only difference one has tremendous power the other is alittle faster not by much cause Lesnar is pretty if you havnt noticed.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Randy doesn't have good striking, and he did well against Brock. I figured you or someone could bring up "he beat Randy, didn't he?". Randy isn't that good of a striker, not to mention he's very slow.


I'm not sure what to make of this. Randy's a good boxer with good movement. He demolished Silvia on the feet, and Silvia destroyed Mir on the feet. Couture has been in there with many good strikers over the years, and and fared well with all of them on the feet. 



Michael Carson said:


> Herring didn't have a chance to strike with Brock, it was almost a complete ground fight.


no idea how to respond to this, but I'll try. The fight was on the ground because Herring got tagged on the feet. Soooo, yeah, he didn't have a chance because he kept getting punched in the face. Very unfair. 



Michael Carson said:


> Mir uses angles pretty well, throwing good combinations as well has having decent movement, he has better striking than Brock.


When, where? Nog? Alright I know I'm going to hurt some feelings here. Nog is not that good, and his stand up is actually pretty bad.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> According to you Frank Mir is a pretty decent striker? UMM which Frank Mir are you watching hes never even been a decent striker even against Nog he was rushing foward leaning his head forward throwing punches. Not a good technique he showed shitty standup against Vera and even against Wes Sims he was terrible just cause he knocked out Sims hes not a striker. Yea he knocked down Nog Heath Herring and Tim Silvia did too. Latly Nog has been a punching bag.
> 
> Fedor has bad technique so his standup sucks too? I promise you what Brock Lesnar lacks in speed and technique he makes up for in power. And if you say Brocks striking sucks then Mirs sucks just as bad the only difference one has tremendous power the other is alittle faster not by much cause Lesnar is pretty if you havnt noticed.


First of all, bringing Fedor in this subject is stupid, as Fedor has better striking than both of them. Fedor's technique is great, he has his own striking style that works extremely well, much like Machida has his own striking style that works extremely well. Also, unlike Fedor, Brock's striking uses basic technique that is predictable, so his speed can be avoided if you can see what he is going to do, where as Fedor has a unique strking style that comes off a little odd, so it isn't nearly as easy to see what is coming.

Nog was backing away and Frank rushed him with strikes, of course his head was forward, not even Machida can pull his head back while rushing forward to attack. Mir throws good combinations, you can see this if you, you know, watch his striking. You can also see that he moves his feet well, not moving back in a straight line, using angles well. What does Brock do? He hardly uses angles, he has no head movement, he has no footwork, he's extremely flat on his feet, and he doesn't use combinations, he just throws a straight punch or maybe a hook.

Mir's striking, technically, is better than Brock's. If you are really questioning this, then I wonder if you know anything about striking?

To answer "Calminian":

Herring won all the exchanges except for the first punch Brock landed, the reason why it was on the ground was Brock took him down. He only put Herring down once, the rest he was losing when the fight was standing.

Randy isn't a good striker. I will never understand why people think this? He beat Sylvia standing, a feat many have done, he got clipped many times against Gonzaga when they were not in the clinch or on the ground, he was knocked out by Chuck twice(which isn't a bad thing, just saying). He isn't a good striker, he's a one-dimensional striker, in that he only uses his hands and that too mainly to just close the distance.

Nog isn't what he used to be, but technically speaking his striking is better than Randy, as well as more versed.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> First of all, bringing Fedor in this subject is stupid, as Fedor has better striking than both of them. Fedor's technique is great, he has his own striking style that works extremely well, ....


If Fedor's striking is so great why couldn't he knock out Nog, nor Cop, or even Sobral?? Yeah he KO'd AA and Silvia, but who hasn't? He's the most overrated fighter in mma.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If Fedor's striking is so great why couldn't he knock out Nog, nor Cop, or even Sobral?? Yeah he KO'd AA and Silvia, but who hasn't? *He's the most overrated fighter in mma.*


i laughed so hard my colon burst


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If Fedor's striking is so great why couldn't he knock out Nog, nor Cop, or even Sobral?? Yeah he KO'd AA and Silvia, but who hasn't? He's the most overrated fighter in mma.


Wow...Ok, I won't respond to you anymore. I usually give guys with a red bar a chance, as maybe you were just given a bad rep for something stupid, even I had a red bar when I first got on this forum.

However, when someone says a line like "Fedor is overrated", and wonders why Fedor couldn't knock out a prime Cro Cop(the best striker in MMA at the time), I completely disregard anything they say.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Wow...Ok, I won't respond to you anymore. I usually give guys with a red bar a chance, as maybe you were just given a bad rep for something stupid, even I had a red bar when I first got on this forum.
> 
> However, when someone says a line like "Fedor is overrated", and wonders why Fedor couldn't knock out a prime Cro Cop(the best striker in MMA at the time), I completely disregard anything they say.


Oh don't give me this past prime stuff. I'm so sick of hearing this. They're both still young. In fact they're both younger than Carwin. Fedor doesn't suck, but he is overrated. If he joined the UFC like Cop, HH and Nog, he would have suffered the same fate. Instead he chooses to fight minor leaguers.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Oh don't give me this past prime stuff. I'm so sick of hearing this. They're both still young. In fact they're both younger than Carwin. Fedor doesn't suck, but he is overrated. If he joined the UFC like Cop, HH and Nog, he would have suffered the same fate. Instead he chooses to fight minor leaguers.


Have you seen who Fedor has fought? I'm not a huge fan of Fedor, but dude, youre so wrong on this its criminal


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Oh don't give me this past prime stuff. I'm so sick of hearing this. They're both still young. In fact they're both younger than Carwin. Fedor doesn't suck, but he is overrated. If he joined the UFC like Cop, HH and Nog, he would have suffered the same fate. Instead he chooses to fight minor leaguers.


Sigh, meant to neg you and now your bar is far in the green.

On a side note, either the rep system needs to be improved, or my rep is amazingly powerful, as this guy was like 6-7 notches in the red, now he's the opposite in the green.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Sigh, meant to neg you and now your bar is far in the green.
> 
> On a side note, either the rep system needs to be improved, or my rep is amazingly powerful, as this guy was like 6-7 notches in the red, now he's the opposite in the green.


red bar or green bar, it doesnt make his "point" any more valid


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Have you seen who Fedor has fought? I'm not a huge fan of Fedor, but dude, youre so wrong on this its criminal


Yes, I've seen at least half his fights and know about all his fights. Who in your opinion was his greatest opponent? Nog? Crocop? Silvia? AA?

Yes he beat them convincingly. So have others. I don't think he's ever faced a fighter even as good as Gonzaga and GG's not even a top 5 in the UFC (IMO). 

Sorry, he's good, but not that good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> red bar or green bar, it doesnt make his "point" any more valid


I know, I'm just wondering about the rep system.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I know, I'm just wondering about the rep system.


Dude, if you're so obsessed with a fighter you have to retaliate against anyone that isn't, you've lost your ability to be objective. If you don't like my reasons, counter them with better reasons.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Dude, if you're so obsessed with a fighter you have to retaliate against anyone that isn't, you've lost your ability to be objective. If you don't like my reasons, counter them with better reasons.


How about you elaborate on why you think Fedor is over rated. give me 5 names who you think would beat Fedor. 5 names you'd be willing to substantially back to win.

I struggle for any, which in my mind says he aint over rated.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> How about you elaborate on why you think Fedor is over rated. give me 5 names who you think would beat Fedor. 5 names you'd be willing to substantially back to win.
> 
> I struggle for any, which in my mind says he aint over rated.


I think Carwin (older than Nog), Valasquez, Mir, Lesnar and Couture (older than everyone) are all nightmares for Fedor. I also think Rogers would have a very good chance against Fedor, if he could avoid the takedown.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> First of all, bringing Fedor in this subject is stupid, as Fedor has better striking than both of them. Fedor's technique is great, he has his own striking style that works extremely well, much like Machida has his own striking style that works extremely well. Also, unlike Fedor, Brock's striking uses basic technique that is predictable, so his speed can be avoided if you can see what he is going to do, where as Fedor has a unique strking style that comes off a little odd, so it isn't nearly as easy to see what is coming.
> 
> Nog was backing away and Frank rushed him with strikes, of course his head was forward, not even Machida can pull his head back while rushing forward to attack. Mir throws good combinations, you can see this if you, you know, watch his striking. You can also see that he moves his feet well, not moving back in a straight line, using angles well. What does Brock do? He hardly uses angles, he has no head movement, he has no footwork, he's extremely flat on his feet, and he doesn't use combinations, he just throws a straight punch or maybe a hook.
> 
> ...


Do you even read what people write? I never said Brocks striking is technically better than Mirs. So dont say I dont know anything about striking. All I was saying was you cant say Franks standup is decent cause its not. If you judge by the Nog fight your limiting your knowledge of mma. Fedors striking technique is great? Sorry to tell you hes gotten the shit knocked out of him on the feet. AA was tooling him in striking. Anyway my point is you dont have to be techical to get the job done. To say Frank Mir has the clear cut advantage on the feet is really kinda dumb.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock ends this fight early and easy. He hurts Frank standing and follows up with donkey kong punches and wins by TKO in round 1.

The Brock Lesnar Era has begun!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Brock ends this fight early and easy. He hurts Frank standing and follows up with donkey kong punches and wins by TKO in round 1.
> 
> The Brock Lesnar Era has begun!


I'm saying youre almost right, but totally wrong. I think Brock hurts Mir bad in round 1, but is afraid to rush in and finish. He lets Mir off the hook and Mir gets the KO in round 2.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> Do you even read what people write? I never said Brocks striking is technically better than Mirs. So dont say Idont know anything about striking. All I was saying was you cant say Franks standup is decent cause its not. If you judge by the Nog fight your limiting your knowledge of mma. Fedors striking technique is great? Sorry to tell you hes gotten the shit knocked out of him on the feet. AA was tooling him in striking. Anyway my point is you dont have to be techical to get the job done. To say Frank Mir has the clear cut advantage on the feet is really kinda dumb.


AA wasn't "tooling" Fedor, he won the very few exchanges that they had, and did little to no damage to Fedor. Also, AA is one of the best strikers at HW, so it isn't that difficult to see why he was beating Fedor standing.

So you're saying because Brock has power he avoids the fact that Mir has better, more technical striking? So, Machida were to fight Liddell, Machida would not have a clear cut advantage striking because Liddell has more power than Machida?

Power is one thing, technique is another, and if you have better technique, you have a better shot at winning a striking battle than one does with power.

Look at Hendo vs. Anderson for an example.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm saying youre almost right, but totally wrong. I think Brock hurts Mir bad in round 1, but is afraid to rush in and finish. He lets Mir off the hook and Mir gets the KO in round 2.


If Mir KO's Lesnar, I'll be convinced he's an _imposing striker_ and possibly the best HW in the world.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> Do you even read what people write? I never said Brocks striking is technically better than Mirs. So dont say Idont know anything about striking. All I was saying was you cant say Franks standup is decent cause its not. If you judge by the Nog fight your limiting your knowledge of mma. Fedors striking technique is great? Sorry to tell you hes gotten the shit knocked out of him on the feet. AA was tooling him in striking.


AA didn't land anything significant on Fedor. There was a thread that showed slo-mo clips of the exchanges and a lot of AA's shots either missed and merely grazed Fedor. 



jeffmantx said:


> *Anyway my point is you dont have to be techical to get the job done.* To say Frank Mir has the clear cut advantage on the feet is really kinda dumb.


I guess i can agree with that point since Fedor's striking technique is garbagesarcastic12 and he KTFO of AA. :thumb02:

I don't even know what you guys are arguing about, I just jumped into the middle of this for the hell of it.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

same as the first fight, only with a potentially dif submission.

here's just hoping for no early stops in this one. Exasperated hammerfists better not decide this.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> AA wasn't "tooling" Fedor, he won the very few exchanges that they had, and did little to no damage to Fedor. Also, AA is one of the best strikers at HW, so it isn't that difficult to see why he was beating Fedor standing....


Okay, I wouldn't agree that AA was tooling Fedor. He was handling him and winning the round, but tooling is strong. But I get so tired of people making AA out to be this deadly striker. He got out struck by Silvia for 5 rounds, and KO'd by Silvia the previous fight and Silvia is just plain slow. He ran from a wrestler for 3 rounds in Werdum, maybe landing 4 punches the entire fight. Then he fought some really fat guy who gave him a run for his money before finally getting caught. And let's not forget what Rogers did to him. 

It seems all a HW has to do to improve his ranking is leave the UFC. It's ridiculous.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If Mir KO's Lesnar, I'll be convinced he's an _imposing striker_ and possibly the best HW in the world.


I just noticed it didnt take long for your bar to get back in the red :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I just noticed it didnt take long for your bar to get back in the red :thumb02:


To be honest, I don't even know what the color bar means. Maybe you could clue me in. I know arguments against Fedor are never going to be popular.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> AA wasn't "tooling" Fedor, he won the very few exchanges that they had, and did little to no damage to Fedor. Also, AA is one of the best strikers at HW, so it isn't that difficult to see why he was beating Fedor standing.
> 
> So you're saying because Brock has power he avoids the fact that Mir has better, more technical striking? So, Machida were to fight Liddell, Machida would not have a clear cut advantage striking because Liddell has more power than Machida?
> 
> ...


I just have to disagree on the fact you think Mirs standup is better than Lesnars lol maybe its the fact hes knocked down Randy and Heath Herring. And the fact he hit hit Frank pretty hard on the feet in their first fight. No reason to think Lesnar couldnt dictate the standup.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> I just have to disagree on the fact you think Mirs standup is better than Lesnars lol maybe its the fact hes knocked down Randy and Heath Herring. And the fact he hit hit Frank pretty hard on the feet in their first fight. No reason to think Lesnar couldnt dictate the standup.


You can see his standup is better by just watching it. You can see better and more combinations, better footwork, he uses angles, where as brock does/has almost none of this. All he has is power and a straight punch.

Technique > power.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If Fedor's striking is so great why couldn't he knock out Nog, nor Cop, or even Sobral?? Yeah he KO'd AA and Silvia, but who hasn't? He's the most overrated fighter in mma.


No one knocked out Nog until Mir and that's mainly because the dude has deteriorated after taking so many hard shots to the head from Fedor:thumb02:. the fact that he outstruck Cro Cop when Cro Cop was one the most feared heavyweight striker in mma was a feat in itself. and Fedor fought Sobral in rings where you there were no headshots on the ground/that was fairly early in his career. If they had fought in Price or now and Babalu stood with Fedor then he'd get KTFO.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> To be honest, I don't even know what the color bar means. Maybe you could clue me in. I know arguments against Fedor are never going to be popular.


Arguements with merit and validity are always welcome on this forum, sadly yours dont quite suffice.

And the red bar means, as Hendo would say, "youre a douchebag" :thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> You can see his standup is better by just watching it. You can see better and more combinations, better footwork, he uses angles, where as brock does/has almost none of this. All he has is power and a straight punch.
> 
> Technique > power.


Technique isnt going to matter cuz if Mir is somehow winning the standup, Brock will brutalize him on the ground. Brock has had an extra 17 months of bjj training. Mir has been working on his standup his bjj is the same. If it goes the ground, Brock will power out of submissions and hurt Mir bad.

I like Frank better. I just dont give him much of a chance.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

crispsteez said:


> No one knocked out Nog until Mir and that's mainly because the dude has deteriorated after taking so many hard shots to the head from Fedor:thumb02:. the fact that he outstruck Cro Cop when Cro Cop was one the most feared heavyweight striker in mma was a feat in itself. and Fedor fought Sobral in rings where you there were no headshots on the ground/that was fairly early in his career. If they had stood with him then he'd get KTFO.


Oy, here we go. It's akin to the guy that couldn't get the cap off the jar, so hands it off to another guy who does it easily. "Well, I must have loosened it for you!" Hey, you want to stick with that, more power. 

Isn't in interesting how all these Pride HW's all suddenly become over the hill the moment they walked into the octagon. 

And notice how no one talks about any of Fedor's washed up UFC opponents deteriorating after getting abused in the UFC.

The circle of arguments defending Fedor never end.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Technique isnt going to matter cuz if Mir is somehow winning the standup, Brock will brutalize him on the ground. Brock has had an extra 17 months of bjj training. Mir has been working on his standup his bjj is the same. If it goes the ground, Brock will power out of submissions and hurt Mir bad.
> 
> I like Frank better. I just dont give him much of a chance.


If mir is "somehow" winning with his Better striking skills, brock will brutalize him on the ground? So, he'll take Mir down after he is losing the striking, where he will test his 17 month BJJ training against a man who is one of the top HW BJJ fighters in the world?

Thanks for giving more confidence Mir will win.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Arguements with merit and validity are always welcome on this forum, sadly yours dont quite suffice.
> 
> And the red bar means, as Hendo would say, "youre a douchebag" :thumb02:


Nah, Hendo's a cool guy. He's not emotional like you. LOL

Seriously can you imagine Hendo coming unglued because someone makes a case against his favorite fighter? Dude, you could learn a lot from Hendo.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Oy, here we go. It's akin to the guy that couldn't get the cap off the jar, so hands it off to another guy who does it easily. "Well, I must have loosened it for you!" Hey, you want to stick with that, more power.
> 
> Isn't in interesting how all these Pride HW's all suddenly become over the hill the moment they walked into the octagon.
> 
> ...


So the vast majority of MMA fans and fighters are wrong, and your couch potato ass is right?:confused02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> So the vast majority of MMA fans and fighters are wrong, and your couch potato ass is right?:confused02:


Wow. So you think the majority is always right? Is this as good as the arguments are going to get?


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Oy, here we go. It's akin to the guy that couldn't get the cap off the jar, so hands it off to another guy who does it easily. "Well, I must have loosened it for you!" Hey, you want to stick with that, more power.
> 
> Isn't in interesting how all these Pride HW's all suddenly become over the hill the moment they walked into the octagon.
> 
> ...


Oy vey, I thought it was common knowledge that getting KO'd in increasing succession deteriorates a fighters chin evident in wanderlei, chuck, NOG, etc.

They all became overrated because Fedor stole their souls:thumb02:. and how exactly were the UFC opponents washed up when each were within consensus top 10 HW rankings before they fought Fedor.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Wow. So you think the majority is always right? Is this as good as the arguments are going to get?


I'm saying people with alot more know in the MMA world have more weight in their opinion than you do. Fedor has beaten everyone who he has faced in MMA, bar one where he lost to a ref stoppage. He's fought the best of the best, and you somehow manage to conclude that he's over rated? 99% of MMA fighters will list Fedor as one of, if not THE, top pound for pound fighter in the world.

Your arguement for Fedor being over rated is what, exactly? that he hasnt faced top class opposition? Are you fcuking kidding me?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

crispsteez said:


> Oy vey, I thought it was common knowledge that getting KO'd in increasing succession deteriorates a fighters chin evident in wanderlei, chuck, NOG, etc.


Then your argument fails, because Nog was never KO'd until he fought Mir. And I think Cop was never KO'd in Pride either. 

In fact, this case works against Silvia and AA before Fedor fought them. Both suffered KO's. You just made my case.



crispsteez said:


> They all became overrated because Fedor stole their souls:thumb02:. and how exactly were the UFC opponents washed up when each were within consensus top 10 HW rankings before they fought Fedor.


Because the rankings were stupid, just like Baby Face's ranking is now. It's utterly pathetic.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm saying people with alot more know in the MMA world have more weight in their opinion than you do.


Fine then let them argue with me. You obviously have nothing to say. :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Fine then let them argue with me. You obviously have nothing to say. :thumbsdown:


Obviously, hence why i havent been posting. . .:sarcastic12:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Then your argument fails, because Nog was never KO'd until he fought Mir. And I think Cop was never KO'd in Pride either.
> 
> In fact, this case works against Silvia and AA before Fedor fought them. Both suffered KO's. You just made my case.
> 
> ...


Cro Cop was knocked out by Randleman in Pride and Sylvia was never knocked out before Mercer. Also, you spell "Sylvia" Wrong.

Your lack of MMA knowledge does not help your case, and shows why most are against you here, as you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

A couple things... Lesnar was pounding Mir before they were stood up because of one accidental punch to the back of the head even after that he continued to pound on mir until he made the stupid mistake by standing in a a dangerous zone where Mir took the win. I believe lesnar could fight on the ground hes huge it will be a challenge for Mir to get a hold of him in a sub.Lesnar could easily break through the guard and continue a pounding on Mir. 
*
Lesnar to retain the title!*


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Cro Cop was knocked out by Randleman in Pride and Sylvia was never knocked out before Mercer. Also, you spell "Sylvia" Wrong.
> 
> Your lack of MMA knowledge does not help your case, and shows why most are against you here, as you do not know what you are talking about.


I didn't know Cop was KO's by Randleman. Wow, he really wasn't that good. LOL. Randleman did was Fedor couldn't do, and he's a natural LHW who got schooled by Liddell. And, yes I did make a typo. Wow, you got me.

You know you guys can tap anytime.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If you wish to try and play it as if your complete lack of MMA knowledge is helping you, be my guest.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Mir will avoid the quick rush in that has become trade for Lesnar. 

He will keep things moving but avoid prolonged direct stand up with Lesnar during the entire first round. Lesnar will be gassed into the second round and Mir will take him to the ground.

Mir for the WIN, by submission, in the second round!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

capjo said:


> Mir will avoid the quick rush in that has become trade for Lesnar.
> 
> He will keep things moving but avoid prolonged direct stand up with Lesnar during the entire first round. Lesnar will be gassed into the second round and Mir will take him to the ground.
> 
> Mir for the WIN, by submission, in the second round!


You really think Mir's gonna take him down?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> You really think Mir's gonna take him down?


That's what I wrote above and that's what I believe. Lesnar will be gassed in the second round...then it's lights out.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Calminian said:


> I didn't know Cop was KO's by Randleman. Wow, he really wasn't that good. LOL. Randleman did was Fedor couldn't do, and he's a natural LHW who got schooled by Liddell. And, and yes I did make a typo. Wow, you got me.
> 
> You know you guys can tap anytime.


I think the old "ignore it and it will go away" approach is coming out now. Some people are just beyond reasoning. My guess is you've watched UFC for about a year, watched a few other org fights on youtube, and consider yourself an MMA encyclopedia. When you hit puberty, you'll start to see the rational side of things. until then, ciao


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

im so tired of the speculation either way it goes im ready for the fight.This has been the longest week of my life.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

capjo said:


> That's what I wrote above and that's what I believe. Lesnar will be gassed in the second round...then it's lights out.


He didn't gas against HH or Couture. What makes you think he'll be in worse shape for this fight?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think the old "ignore it and it will go away" approach is coming out now. Some people are just beyond reasoning. My guess is you've watched UFC for about a year, watched a few other org fights on youtube, and consider yourself an MMA encyclopedia. When you hit puberty, you'll start to see the rational side of things. until then, ciao


I'll give you the last word(s). have at it.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> He didn't gas against HH or Couture. What makes you think he'll be in worse shape for this fight?


because Mir's training has gone through the roof. You can't compare Randy or Heath's condition to what Mir is going to bring Saturday. I'm sure he is going to do everything in the first round to zap the energy out of Lesnar. Lesnar wont hold up. 

Watch and see, even with all the talk of how Lesnar improved his game ect., He will still come bum rushing in to try an overwhelm. 

Anyway Calminian, if you want, you and I can have a friendly wager between one another of say 500 v-bet credits. Just a simple Mir win for me, Lesnar win for you. 

What ya think?


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Then your argument fails, because Nog was never KO'd until he fought Mir. And I think Cop was never KO'd in Pride either.
> 
> In fact, this case works against Silvia and AA before Fedor fought them. Both suffered KO's. You just made my case.
> 
> ...


I'll concede the point on Nog since i didn't express the argument the best I could have. I should have said that taking excessive damage in successive fights deteriorates a fighter's chin. Nog got dropped by both Sylvia and Herring(he was basically out after that HK) before Mir got to him and had some hard fought battles in Pride. Cro Cop got KO'd by randleman, but that doesn't matter. I never said Fedor should have or could have KO'd Cro Cop. I merely stated that the fact that he outstruck the superior striker, on paper, was impressive. Neither AA nor Sylvia were KO'd nearly two years prior to their bouts with Fedor, so i dont see how that proves your point. And since the consensus rankings at the time were garbage, what who would your rankings consist of?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

capjo said:


> because Mir's training has gone through the roof. You can't compare Randy or Heath's condition to what Mir is going to bring Saturday. I'm sure he is going to do everything in the first round to zap the energy out of Lesnar. Lesnar wont hold up.
> 
> Watch and see, even with all the talk of how Lesnar improved his game ect., He will still come bum rushing in to try an overwhelm.
> 
> ...


At this point, I'm still leaning Lesnar. I like Mir, though, I just can't see him finding too many ways to win. You wanna bet what now?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> At this point, I'm still leaning Lesnar. I like Mir, though, I just can't see him finding too many ways to win. You wanna bet what now?


v- betting credits. You have 5,000 plus credits below your name. The loser just "donates" the 500 credits to the winner.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

crispsteez said:


> I'll concede the point on Nog since i didn't express the argument the best I could have. I should have said that taking excessive damage in successive fights deteriorates a fighter's chin. Nog got dropped by both Sylvia and Herring(he was basically out after that HK) before Mir got to him and had some hard fought battles in Pride. Cro Cop got KO'd by randleman, but that doesn't matter. I never said Fedor should have or could have KO'd Cro Cop. I merely stated that the fact that he outstruck the superior striker, on paper, was impressive. Neither AA nor Sylvia were KO'd nearly two years prior to their bouts with Fedor, so i dont see how that proves your point. And since the consensus rankings at the time were garbage, what who would your rankings consist of?


If this is about rankings you win. As I've said, I disagreed with the rankings at the time and now. I also disagree with current rankings with Barnett at #2. I can't understand it, except for a widespread nostalgic bias toward Pride fighters. Do you think Barnett is #2 in the world?

What gets me is how all of these Pride HW's suddely started sucking the moment they entered the octagon. Every excuse in the world is offered for them. No one dares to think maybe they were never that good. 

The only Pride HW still alive is the only one refusing to join the UFC.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

capjo said:


> v- betting credits. You have 5,000 plus credits below your name. The loser just "donates" the 500 credits to the winner.


No problem dude. I'll take Lesnar, though still might be pulling for Mir.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lone wolf, take it easy man. no need for name calling.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> No problem dude. I'll take Lesnar, though still might be pulling for Mir.



Ok, it's a bet.

BTW, you can also bet if you want in the forum v-betting area on individual fights. 

Also, watch out for mutli posting. The mods may get pissed cause it clutters up the board. There is a multi quote button to use when replying to many posts.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If this is about rankings you win. As I've said, I disagreed with the rankings at the time and now. I also disagree with current rankings with Barnett at #2. I can't understand it, except for a widespread nostalgic bias toward Pride fighters. Do you think Barnett is #2 in the world?
> 
> What gets me is how all of these Pride HW's suddely started sucking the moment they entered the octagon. Every excuse in the world is offered for them. No one dares to think maybe they were never that good.
> 
> The only Pride HW still alive is the only one refusing to join the UFC.


I'm over arguing really, I was just curious as to what your rankings were at the time and now. And i'm drawing a blank, how many pride top of the heap HW's made their way to the ufc. cro cop, nog?


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I like Mir and i want him to win, BUT i really think his "striking" won't amount to much, seriously. He takes out a battered, staph infected Nog and now he thinks he has the edge standing? He doesnt have the explosive power or speed, I bet he is still slow as hell with his projected strikes.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This one's gonna be good (i hope), can't pick a winner though ...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I just hope that good ol' Steve Mazagatti isnt refereeing this one, because he could have that mustache knocked clean off his face.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, I've seen at least half his fights and know about all his fights. Who in your opinion was his greatest opponent? Nog? Crocop? Silvia? AA?
> 
> Yes he beat them convincingly. So have others. I don't think he's ever faced a fighter even as good as Gonzaga and GG's not even a top 5 in the UFC (IMO).
> 
> Sorry, he's good, but not that good.












You are hideous.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That failboat is glorious in its failitude.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

My prediction: 



*
BROCK SMASH!!!!!*





That is all.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

So I have read all 7 pages of this thread so far. And while I am not a Fedor fan (I tend to just dislike him, don’t know why) I still think is the by far the number 1 heavyweight ever. But that is not the point of this thread….

Lesnar V. Mir

I think Mir has him beet technically in all aspects of the game save wrestling. Sadly in MMA the better wrestler dictates where the fight happens and Lesnar is FAR better at wrestling and seems to have a great power advantage. So where the fight happens will be up to Brock.

The first round will start with Brock and Mir standing, and Mir winning the stand up and frustrating, but not really hurting Brock. Brock will then decide to take the fight to the ground and go for some GNP. 

Knowing that 1.5 years of BJJ training will not equal nor defend what Mir can do, Brock will be a little tentative to go all out and be a bit reserved in his GNP until the end of the round.

Round 2 will start much the same as round 1. Mir will catch him with a few 1-2-3 combos and follow with a kick that Brock will catch and throw him to the ground. This awesome display of manliness will get Brock a bit to excited and he will go all out only to leave an arm open for manipulation which Mir will be more than happy to help him out with.

2nd round sub victory for Mir.

Will Brock run out of gas before Mir as a previous poster has suggested? Not a chance in the world. Neither fighter is going to gas in this fight, somebody is going to tap or go to sleep.

Full disclosure: I hate Brock Lesnar and am a fan of Mir. I understand my opinion of what will happen in this fight is a bit skewed because of that. Looking at the fight from the outside, I would never bet on it either way… Hard to say! Go MIR!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I see this fight working out in one of 3 ways:

Brock and Mir will stand up for awhile, move slowly, Mir will throw some kicks and bait Lesnar to take him down. Lesnar will comply, try to land some GnP, and get caught in a transition and be arm barred or choked out. 

or

Mir will throw a kick and Brock will counter with a stiff right hand that will drop Mir, Brock follows to the ground and gets arm barred or choked out. or that stiff right hand puts Mir to sleep. But Brock has drilled Mir, Couture, and HH, but none of them were on their way to going to sleep, so I'm kind of doubting Brock's ability to KO standing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> So I have read all 7 pages of this thread so far. And while I am not a Fedor fan (I tend to just dislike him, don’t know why) I still think is the by far the number 1 heavyweight ever. But that is not the point of this thread….


Hmmm. I actually like Fedor. Seems humble and he is a good fighter. I just don't think he's the best. Go figure.

Regarding Mir/Lesnar, if Mir out points Lesnar in the stand up, he's got a great chance of winning. But I don't think the stand up is going to take place in the middle of the ring. It's gonna be up against the cage, and consist of knees and dirty boxing.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> So I have read all 7 pages of this thread so far. And while I am not a Fedor fan (I tend to just dislike him, don?t know why) I still think is the by far the number 1 heavyweight ever. But that is not the point of this thread?.
> 
> Lesnar V. Mir
> 
> ...


Your prediction sounds like the first fight. I like how everyone thinks Brock will make a mistake whos to say Mir wont get tkod in the first he almost did in the firs fight maybe Mir will get careless who knows.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Lesnar will teach mir a lesson*

Mir is going to be destroyed after all the shit talk hes been sayin


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Brock Lesnar says Frank Mir is jealous of him*



> Despite being the UFC Heavyweight champion, Brock Lesnar is a man who has a lot of people gunning for him in the MMA business. Every time you read an article about another fighter talking about him, it’s almost as if Lesnar is looked upon as this cancerous tumor on the business. It doesn’t matter if you read fighter interviews on Sherdog, MMA Weekly, or elsewhere, Lesnar is despised in many MMA circles. At times, you think that people look at him as if he gets the ’silver spoon’ treatment because he became the Heavyweight champion after four fights.
> 
> Out of all of Lesnar’s critics, his most vociferous one is the man he is facing at UFC 100, Frank Mir. Mir won’t stop talking about how much better his training is than Lesnar’s, how much better he is as a fighter, and so on and so on. When you listen to Mir, he carries himself as if he’s the UFC Heavyweight champion and not Brock.
> 
> ...


http://www.zimbio.com/Ultimate+Fighting+Championship/articles/FV5BQyudSmO/Brock+Lesnar+says+Frank+Mir+jealous


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Brock Lesnar Has Improved*

_Since Ive been seeing Brock Lesnar is seems to me that he has the potential to Beat Frank Mir Due to his massive strength plus speed to go with it if you have anything to say about this go ahead and reply._









_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bY0aNGVCn4_

_A taste of what Frank Mir will get (NOT MY VIDEO)[/I_


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He hasn't faced a Jitz artist since Mir. So it's hard to tell.


----------



## RatedRSnake (Jul 9, 2009)

Brock Lesnar has improveed and someday might be the best because hes beyond faster,stronger, and quick with hands for a heavyweight


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RatedRSnake said:


> Brock Lesnar has improveed and someday might be the best because hes beyond faster,stronger, and quick with hands for a heavyweight



Quick w/hands for a heavyweight? I wouldn't go that far at all.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*True hands doesnt always matter*

_The last match i saw it looked like lesnar had mir but mir got lucky_


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IkeBron said:


> _The last match i saw it looked like lesnar had mir but mir got lucky_


Luck and skill are two very different things.


----------



## RatedRSnake (Jul 9, 2009)

Im pretty sure that Brock lesnar is gonna win this time because he is more prepared for all the submissions Frank Mir has to offer and Frank mir cannot stand the speed and strength of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

_Frank Mir Does Have expierence but from what i have seen Lesnar has the potential to beat Frank Mir and when he does Mir will go down in ranking pretty much._


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IkeBron said:


> _Frank Mir Does Have expierence but from what i have seen Lesnar has the potential to beat Frank Mir and when he does Mir will go down in ranking pretty much._


Anyone that Lesnar defeats will more than likley plummet in the MMA rankings. Seeing as Lesnar has less than 5 MMA fights.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Homework*



J.P. said:


> Anyone that Lesnar defeats will more than likley plummet in the MMA rankings. Seeing as Lesnar has less than 5 MMA fights.


Well i hope Frank Mir did his homework cause it aint gonna be an easy fight against lesnar cant wait to claim my forum points that i betted :thumb01:


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Luck and skill are two very different things.


Mir used his "Save Me Mazagatti!" skill, hence the unnecessary stand up. :thumb02:

I would refer to that as luck, never a submission. Not sure how it was being used in this case.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IkeBron said:


> Well i hope Frank Mir did his homework cause it aint gonna be an easy fight against lesnar cant wait to claim my forum points that i betted :thumb01:


I'm not a very big fan of Mir so it wouldn't surprise or impress me to see Lesnar win.

I'm not sure however that he could defeat Carwin, Velasquez, Antonio Silva, Fedor, Fabricio Werdum, Overeem, Dos Santos, Barnett or a number of other legit HW contenders.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Lesnar will win*

_Thank you Mir is going to be beat by lesnar ill cash in with credits everyone wins_


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IkeBron said:


> _Thank you Mir is going to be beat by lesnar ill cash in with credits everyone wins_



Never said that I thought Lesnar would win.

It wouldn't surprise me if Mir pulled it off either.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Never said that I thought Lesnar would win.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Mir pulled it off either.


Not you i meant Geoff he agreed with me


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

geoff0011 said:


> Mir used his "Save Me Mazagatti!" skill, hence the unnecessary stand up. :thumb02:
> 
> I would refer to that as luck, never a submission. Not sure how it was being used in this case.


More like Lesnar punching to the back of the head. How is that Mirs fault?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah Mir asked Mazz to stop the fight momentarily.. :sarcastic12:


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> More like Lesnar punching to the back of the head. How is that Mirs fault?


Well he did turn the back of his head into the strikes


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dario03 said:


> Well he did turn the back of his head into the strikes


Which makes perfect sense, everytime a fighter uses his shoulder for leverage and turns his head he should be rabbit punched.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yeah Mir asked Mazz to stop the fight momentarily.. :sarcastic12:


Exactly. How anyone can say that is beyond me. People act like Steve Mazz is Frank Mir's best friend or something. The fact remains Steve was just doing his job and pulled Brock up on a rule that other referees take for granted. 

I mean, Mir was taking a savage beating in that fight, but remained calm throughout and picked his spot and got the win. Wasn't luck or anything, but a wiry ol' vetern teachin' the young buck a thing or two about MMA. NOw, whether this young buck has learnt from his mistakes remains to be seen. And for the record, I like both Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir so i'm not biased. 

If Brock has improved his sub defence then Mir is in for a long night. However, if Brock hasn't learnt anything and the fight goes to the ground then Mir will be able to slap on a sub anytime he wants.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted with my heart, so I voted Mir.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I voted with my heart, so I voted Mir.


Quoted for so much truth...

The Mir situation with him turning his back to Lesnar is a good example how MMA sport competition can reinforce bad behavior in martial arts. It is pretty standard practice in MMA anymore to give up your back to avoid losing via GnP. That's a bad deal in real life situations and typically you react how you train.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Same as sweep...im goin with my heart....MIR!!!!

I think brock clearly has a great chance anyone watch the countdown.........he was Hillarious talkin about Mazzagatti....

He's like i'd like to punch that mustache off his face...lol

He's like how many times is he watchin me slap Mir on his ass and does nothing....LOL...you watch it and Mir must have been hit in the ass by brock like 10 times......

Great stuff on the countdown...it made me more worried for Mir but im gonna say Mir......:thumbsup:


----------



## seanpaul (Jul 9, 2009)

*bookies wet dream fight*

I love fights like this. Reminds me of lidell vs ortiz. At the time Ortiz had "fans" saying how he couldn't loose because he was "so strong" and "would pound _anyone_ out".

Ha!

Big gorillas do not win against true experts at fighting. That is why Lesnar lost the first time, and it is why he will likely loose again. Could he get lucky? Sure. He is big and strong and hits hard. But that would be luck, like with his last fight. 

What was true then and is still true is that people are very easily fooled into believing the myth of the "big strong invincible guy".

Bookies go by the numbers and they will make a killing because of all the people that will bet on the myth.

Going to be fun!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

seanpaul said:


> ...Big gorillas do not win against true experts at fighting. That is why Lesnar lost the first time, and it is why he will likely loose again. Could he get lucky? Sure. He is big and strong and hits hard. But that would be luck, like with his last fight.


Interesting how you're already setting this up with the luck excuse, in case your guy loses. :thumb02:


----------



## seanpaul (Jul 9, 2009)

He got lucky with the clip in his last fight. It is worth mention. I just looked up the betting odds and guess what. Mir is a huge underdog.

We will see some happy bookies on Sat night!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

seanpaul said:


> He got lucky with the clip in his last fight. It is worth mention. I just looked up the betting odds and guess what. Mir is a huge underdog.
> 
> We will see some happy bookies on Sat night!


What about that monster elbow in the beginning of the round? That was right on the button. Lesnar also landed some nice knees. Couture's a great fighter, but I didn't see him have too many moments in that fight. And Lesnar and Liddell are the only fighters I've seen drop him like that. Hopefully Mir's done some wicked training since their last fight. He better be twice and good, because I think Lesnar will be.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I think Mir remembers that Brock almost won that first fight by KO, and so he will be better prepared as well. You cannot say that Lesnar is coming better prepared and just forget about what Mir is doing to prepare himself.

I want Mir to win this... BADLY.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

If you recall, Tito was DUCKING Liddell, and Liddell was pushing to put this fight together. Why? He knew he'd beat Tito's behind. Actually it was Randy who did that, but that's another point...

And in this fight, it's been the Vanilla Gorilla calling for this fight to come together. 



seanpaul said:


> I love fights like this. Reminds me of lidell vs ortiz. At the time Ortiz had "fans" saying how he couldn't loose because he was "so strong" and "would pound _anyone_ out".
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Vanilla Gorilla. I like it.

I feel a drink recipe coming on.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

> Frank Mir
> 
> • Most submission wins by a heavyweight in UFC history
> • Average UFC fight length: 3 minutes, 52 seconds
> ...


http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=Poll.pollResults&qid=127


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm dieing to see another toe lock  that would be awesome


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going for a Mir takedown somehow lolz...then we're going to see how Brock works off his back.

Thought of something. How sick would it be if FEDOR and his entire camp watching intently ringside. That would create some serious buzz eh...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Going for a Mir takedown somehow lolz...then we're going to see how Brock works off his back.
> 
> Thought of something. How sick would it be if FEDOR and his entire camp watching intently ringside. That would create some serious buzz eh...


Probably would be blocked by all camera's and views to make sure there is no accidental exposure. Plus they would never give the UFC money.


I think Dana would find a way to use it to his advantage.....maybe pressure M-1 through the fans to do somthing.....oe Fedor himself...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Going for a Mir takedown somehow lolz...then we're going to see how Brock works off his back.
> 
> Thought of something. How sick would it be if FEDOR and his entire camp watching intently ringside. That would create some serious buzz eh...


That would create some serious boners in the MMA universe, IMO.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

First post on this topic. While I may not agree with all of Lesnar's statements I am praying that he destroys Mir. I detest how condescending and smug Mir is. To me it sounds like Mir has to constantly go on and on about his jits skills and his bone breaking desires. I have huge respect for the level of dedication, training and mindset it takes to attain a high level of jits skill. Lord knows I wish i had that ability but it sickens me to hear Mir repeat ad naseau his devastating ground game. AAAARRRGH. WAR BROCK.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Vanilla Gorilla. I like it.
> 
> I feel a drink recipe coming on.


vanilla stoli, beefeater, and a shot of cocksauce


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> vanilla stoli, beefeater, and a shot of cocksauce


I like it! I like it a lot! But I have to wake L&M up at least partially if I want one late at night. 

How much of the magic ingredient do I need?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

so in my mind, mir's got his he was just workin on GnP defense..and brock's just sittin there

btw anyone know whats above mir's right eyebrow?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


>


AHAHAAHAHAAH that's in my cupboard.

Good one.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Uh this already what happened to the fitch fight.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

time to earn my money!!!! 
whooo hooooo


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

hulk smash


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mir looks relaxed.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Uh this already what happened to the fitch fight.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

lol enter sandman! Classic


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Uh this already what happened to the fitch fight.


their worried that each fight would go the distance and have the ppv go longer than scheduled. if theres time left after mir/lesnar they'll show the fitch fight for a bonus.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

does Mir even look like he has warmed up?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

he has, i saw it on the multicast thing


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man this is great.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Lay and pray. But round one to Brock


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

gettin it on! smash each other mindlessly. Heavyweights are sweet, I don't care what people say.

THIS WAS THE NUMBER ONE PPV FOR ME OF ALL TIME. I LOVE IT


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brock will do this for 20 more minutes if he cam.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA

Suck on it haters.

Edit: Yes neg rep me for this assholes. You guys blind yourself with hate from Lesnar's PROVEN talent, get over it and start thinking about things from an unbiased point of view for once.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

ground & pound mir its a rep


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

No one is going to beat brock Lesnar for a long time.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, Brock with middle fingers to the crowd... what a ******* douche.
About time Dana gets a hold of Fedor to shut this **** up


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally some nasty gnp from Lesnar.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Wow, Brock with middle fingers to the crowd... what a ******* douche.
> About time Dana gets a hold of Fedor to shut this **** up


At this point, I think only a healthy Nog or Fedor would beat Lesnar....he's way too ******* strong.

Edit: I'm sorry, I love Brock after his interview, BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!

I hate that he keeps winning, but that's ******* fantastic LOL!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Bring in Fedor.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, I kinda figured that would happen, but now I just want to see him vs Nog or Fedor.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol Brock Lesnar is a dumb mofo...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Classic post fight interview


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW....Brock is an asshole....flippin the bird to the fans......coors light......lol......What a badass.......NOT:thumbsdown:


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

Carwin will take him.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

They better get Fedor no one is going to beat Lesnar.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA Brock is the shit!!! suck it ******* haters! Brock is for real!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Wow, Brock with middle fingers to the crowd... what a ******* douche.
> About time Dana gets a hold of Fedor to shut this **** up


Yeah that was kind of uncalled for but honestly there are so many people that talk shit about him I could care less.

People don't respect him why should he respect them.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was embarassed for Brock at the beginning of his speech, but he made up for it in the end, he actually turned the crowd to cheer for him after the beers and wife comments.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> No one is going to beat brock Lesnar for a long time.


 :sad02:


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

The WWE is coming out hahahahaha


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Brock fought a smart fight, other than letting Mir up. He used his size to maximum advantage. Excellent strategy from him. Shows the problem of having a 60 lb division but I don't see any way around that.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Brock is a smart guy, he probably gets paid more than anyone in the UFC. Wouldn't be the same story if he was a nice guy.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Post fight interview was hilarious. Lesnar just really, really dislikes Mur.

I think we can say Lesnar's chin was tested tonight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> WOW....Brock is an asshole....flippin the bird to the fans......coors light......lol......What a badass.......NOT:thumbsdown:


what about the crowd that booed him before AND afte rthe fight? how would you feel?


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I was embarassed for Brock at the beginning of his speech, but he made up for it in the end, he actually turned the crowd to cheer for him after the beers and wife comments.


I have the admit, the end of his interview won me over.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

its clear that brock doesn't give a shit about this sport. he's a classless douchebag and all the fame has got to his head. rogan asked what he thought about future challangers and he was more interested talking about sponsors and banging his wife.

i wouldn't be surprised if lesnar had a few more fights and left mma for good claiming he's the best.

theres still holes in his game, when mir pressed forward with combos lesnar panicked and almost didn't know what to do for a moment. i think carwin is the better big man and i hope he takes the title from lesnar before he screws the titles credibilty and walks out.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was wrong about Brock. He IS an ass hole and I see why people hate him. He lost me as a fan tonight. Let's break that HW division into 2 weight classes.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright, Carwin or Cain..
Who can beat him?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> I was wrong about Brock. He IS an ass hole and I see why people hate him. He lost me as a fan tonight. Let's break that HW division into 2 weight classes.


It would make sense, the whole point of divisions is to avoid having guys 30 or 40 lbs heavier than their opponents. The problem is that this hypothetical super HW division would have about 3 people in it.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

In The Words Of Brock.....f*ck You!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

He shouldn't have acted like that but can't really blame him he was full of emotion.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I stil think Brock is the man. He certainly does not have the manners of someone like Randy but I love his not giving a rats ass attitude. He hates Mir and showed it. I hope he bangs his wife for me too


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i love it, Brock plays the heel and yet he still left an imprint of Franks face on the mat. just awesome!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock is for real and is real. What you saw is what he is. People hate him now, but that'll change. His wife is likely going to smack him upside the head, later tonight though. 

I like Frank, but knew this would happen. Brock is learning fast. Even if you don't like him, you have to respect him as a fighter.

Sheesh man, where was Mir's "ground game?"


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait, this interview won me over. I hated him because he's not so talented and is just a huge dude, but come on, after tonight, you gotta have gained some respect for him. He took Mir to the ground (his game) and still won...Brock is just a big sensitive idiot, I would probably...well I wouldn't, but he reacted like I figured most people would. Why not be offended when you earn your title shot, win it and wreck the shit out of the champion and still get booed? In my view, he really didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I really dislike Lesnar, I feel he has no real mma skill whatsoever just takes advantage of his huge size to smother his opponents and ground n pound them. He's got a poor attitude as well with no respect for the sport or opponents. I feel under a different format like old school K1 he wouldn't even make the tournement with his lack of actual fighting skill.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

looney liam said:


> its clear that brock doesn't give a shit about this sport. he's a classless douchebag and all the fame has got to his head. rogan asked what he thought about future challangers and he was more interested talking about sponsors and banging his wife.
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if lesnar had a few more fights and left mma for good claiming he's the best.
> 
> theres still holes in his game, when mir pressed forward with combos lesnar panicked and almost didn't know what to do for a moment. i think carwin is the better big man and i hope he takes the title from lesnar before he screws the titles credibilty and walks out.


How does a freak of nature coming in and ground and pounding some mixed martial artists have anything to do with the credibility of the belt???

Ground and pound is one of the main parts of MMA and there have been many ground and pound experts that influenced this sport. It is part of the sport and some fans need to realize this and live with it.

Any guy that can KO another HW from that type of position has my respect, the guy is a beast. Sure he can be a bit of an asshole but it isn't like the fans are on his side anyways, Mir and lots of fans talked a lot of shit about him before this fight and he shut them up.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

*bring on fedor*

so he can get whooped


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

With the fans all over him, Frank talking shit and taunting, with all of the shit that people talk on him and his legitimacy, who can blame him for letting it all out tonight?

So many shit on Brock, and he's done nothing to deserve it. You try and put yourself in his position and see how it makes you feel, and let's see if you don't let your asshole side out.

Could he have been more respectful towards Mir? Of course. That I won't deny. However, I also, as a human being who's been doubted and slammed, I can understand where he's coming from.

Like it or not Brock Lesnar is here, and he's here to stay.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock just lets it all hang out, he says what is on his mind and isnt scared of what will happen, I cant blame him for flipping the finger on the fans... EVERYONE boo'ed him even after he dominated that fight on the ground.

trust me when I say that the fans will cheer him after 1-2 more wins, I also dont blame him for talking more shit about Mir, because Mir just wouldnt shut his mouth during pre-fight interviews.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Alright, Carwin or Cain..
> Who can beat him?


The problem is, he's a better wrestler than both of them. Credential wise, he's the best ever to enter MMA. I really think Cain would get slaughtered, but Carwin may be able to win on striking.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Really? REALLY?! Go back home you gnawer of the moon.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mir did talk some shit,, just like every other MMa fighter does before fights,, but after you settle the differences in the cage, you need to respect each other,, that is the history of MMA<, and lesnar is just a disrespectful asshole,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If we learned anything tonight, it's that Brock Lesnar is strong. -.-


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

You suck.

Excuse me, allow me to clarify myself


Guy said:


> You suck


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

D.P. said:


> If we learned anything tonight, it's that Brock Lesnar is strong. -.-


Precisely sir. THrow the Brock against someone that's really talented, not a dude that broke Sylvia's arm or who beat a sick Nog.....a real HW, he will lose.

I still don't think he would last more than half a round against Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dumb thread.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

alot of the pioneer of gnp's actually utilized skill and technique, whereas Brock relies on pure size to man handle his opponents. I didn't see brock shoot, or mindfully manueaver Mir to control him he bull rushes smothers than game over. I don't think Brock intentionally put mir to the cage, just happened that way by luck. I don't know I feel technique should beat strength, but brock defies that and only proves someone is always bigger and can always win despite haven limited skill and knowledge.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedor worship has always intrigued me. I can appreciate loyal fans, but why is the mere mention of him not being the best HW so enraging? I personally don't think he'd do well in the UFC (just as the rest of the Pride HW's). But the mere mention of that drives people insane. I really don't get it.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Like him or hate him, doesn't matter. He is still champ.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)




----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

jongurley said:


> Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,


I decided to register just to comment on all these people talking crap about lesnar's response. He got booed before and after the fight. Should he have just accepted it? I would have given everyone the finger also. Everyone since the beginning has bagged on him because of his WWE background and that he "hasnt paid his dues". There have been alot of jerks in the sport. UFC needs quality HWs and they got one with Lesnar.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

They should just set up Fedor vs lesnar already everyone wants it.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Precisely sir. THrow the Brock against someone that's really talented, not a dude that broke Sylvia's arm or who beat a sick Nog.....a real HW, he will lose.
> 
> I still don't think he would last more than half a round against Fedor.


So who then cause UFC is weak when it comes to HWs. Why not be excited instead that they have one that has some potential instead? Perhaps with Brock dominating every HW so far it may motivate Fedor to come to UFC to prove to the eventual naysayers(you know they will start popping up) that think Brock can be Fedor.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like all fighters more than I like anyone else in the world. So when a guy fights and is impressive and does what he says he is going to do, I like them. Everybody gives him shit why do you think he lives in the boonies? He's super-sensitive and you get to watch him fight. Don't watch it if you think its such a travesty...... oh wait, you want to see him lose..... so he is DRAWing you to watch the ppv..... either way, UFC wins.


----------



## Baby Rickson (May 19, 2009)

I love this new trend that whenever someone wins a couple impressive fights, he's all of a sudden invincible.

This is no different than when Joe Rogan screamed "BRING ON FEDOR NOW!" when Sylvia beat McGee


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm actuall pretty confident, that had it stayed standing, Frank Mir would have gotten better of the standup. It may have been for 5-8 seconds, but what striking we did see from Mir, it looked good. 

Too bad he fought a gorilla.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Fedor worship has always intrigued me. I can appreciate loyal fans, but why is the mere mention of him not being the best HW so enraging? I personally don't think he'd do well in the UFC (just as the rest of the Pride HW's). But the mere mention of that drives people insane. I really don't get it.


Cause he has dominated the HW division for damn near a decade and has been in serious trouble about twice, but he always pulls it off due to determination, heart, and a calm head. It's dumb when people don't think he's the #1 HW when he has done everything in his power to prove it.

If he loses to Barnett, even though it is extremely unlikely, I will still be a huge fan and consider him #1 because from there he can learn from his loss and become an even better fighter than he already is.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

elessarcif said:


> I decided to register just to comment on all these people talking crap about lesnar's response. He got booed before and after the fight. Should he have just accepted it? I would have given everyone the finger also. Everyone since the beginning has bagged on him because of his WWE background and that he "hasnt paid his dues". There have been alot of jerks in the sport. UFC needs quality HWs and they got one with Lesnar.


quality HW??? what has Brock shown that he's a quality HW other than being extremely heavy. No submission skills, for such a talked about wrestler I haven't seen a proper shot yet, other than hammerfists, I haven't seen any combinations or variations in striking like kicks, elbows, or knees. Guy relies on total size and that alone.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> what about the crowd that booed him before AND afte rthe fight? how would you feel?


Still he wont win pople over like that.....



elessarcif said:


> So who then cause UFC is weak when it comes to HWs. Why not be excited instead that they have one that has some potential instead? Perhaps with Brock dominating every HW so far it may motivate Fedor to come to UFC to prove to the eventual naysayers(you know they will start popping up) that think Brock can be Fedor.


Carwin possibly......:confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> alot of the pioneer of gnp's actually utilized skill and technique, whereas Brock relies on pure size to man handle his opponents. I didn't see brock shoot, or mindfully manueaver Mir to control him he bull rushes smothers than game over. I don't think Brock intentionally put mir to the cage, just happened that way by luck. I don't know I feel technique should beat strength, but brock defies that and only proves someone is always bigger and can always win despite haven limited skill and knowledge.


Or maybe you are just a hater and greatly underestimate Brock Lesnar. The only way people will respect Lesnar is if he beats Fedor, but then again, you people will still probably hate and make excuses.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

elessarcif said:


> I decided to register just to comment on all these people talking crap about lesnar's response. He got booed before and after the fight. Should he have just accepted it? I would have given everyone the finger also. Everyone since the beginning has bagged on him because of his WWE background and that he "hasnt paid his dues". There have been alot of jerks in the sport. UFC needs quality HWs and they got one with Lesnar.


Exactly. Brock worked his ass off for this, and some just couldn't cut him any slack. The dude had no options after college wrestling, so he went to pro wrestling. He could have done that or flip burgers and sell insurance or something like that. He made the transition to mma. Now he just beat a very good bjj grapler pretty handily. What else do you want from the guy?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Exactly. Brock worked his ass off for this, and some just couldn't cut him any slack. The dude had no options after college wrestling, so he went to pro wrestling. He could have done that or flip burgers and sell insurance or something like that. He made the transition to mma. Now he just beat a very good bjj grapler pretty handily. What else do you want from the guy?


They want him to be less big, and less strong, and to stop winning.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Precisely sir. THrow the Brock against someone that's really talented, not a dude that broke Sylvia's arm or who beat a sick Nog.....a real HW, he will lose.
> 
> I still don't think he would last more than half a round against Fedor.


I like how there is only 1 real HW in the world lol.

I actually hope that we see a fight between Brock and Fedor as I do think it would actually be his toughest fight. His striking is much better then Lesnar but I don't see Fedor being able to do anything more then Mir with Brock laying on top of him punching him in the face. Lesnar didn't just show huge power while smothering but also great sub defense, he didn't give Mir an inch of space and was still able to get a ton of power generated.

I am one of the guys that thought the talk about Mir is overrated but the problem is other then Fedor there isn't that much true heavyweight talent and there aren't any bigger freaks out there that can control Brock.

All this said the UFC won't set up a Fedor Lesnar fight just now. They will give Lesnar a couple more fights and turn him into a true champion and try to gain respect from the fans. The UFC has been yearning for a true HW champion for some time now and they finally found a guy that could do it.


----------



## half_machine (Apr 19, 2009)

bmo37 said:


> quality HW??? what has Brock shown that he's a quality HW other than being extremely heavy. No submission skills, for such a talked about wrestler I haven't seen a proper shot yet, other than hammerfists, I haven't seen any combinations or variations in striking like kicks, elbows, or knees. Guy relies on total size and that alone.


What's the matter with that though, he's using what he has and it's working. That's like saying machida relies on his karate, well yeh because that's what he's good at. Don'tt hate the guy because you don't like his fighting style, the one that got him the belt and made him successfully defend it.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Or maybe you are just a hater and greatly underestimate Brock Lesnar. The only way people will respect Lesnar is if he beats Fedor, but then again, you people will still probably hate and make excuses.


Anyone can win and I'm not a hater of Brock just needs time to develop a fight game, the fact people glorify the guy like he's some great fighter is laughable. Right now he's one step above kimbo slice in my book. If Brock lost to Mir but showed some actual mma knowledge in the fight I would ahve respected him more than if lets say he fights Fedor and sits on top of him the whole fight gnp him because hes alot bigger.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Lesnar wins and still can't ceatch a break, I would of told the crowd to **** off too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Carwin possibly......:confused02:


He could catch him with a power punch but I am not as high on Carwin as some people are on here. He hasn't fought a high tier fighter yet and has showed little of his overall game. I think Brock would just take him down and beat him up.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I like how there is only 1 real HW in the world lol.
> 
> I actually hope that we see a fight between Brock and Fedor as I do think it would actually be his toughest fight.


When you think about it, Fedor has never even faced anyone as good as Gonzaga. He may be the best, but he's sure not proving fighting the likes of Silvia, AA and Barnett. 

Frankly, I think Carwin and Valasquez are going to be more difficult style match ups for Lesnar. I really am getting sick of the Fedor hype has as he sits over there in affliction fighting the old guard.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Brocks end of the fight antics/interview were justified . I understand the respect for the sport aspect of it as well. But, Frank Mir and his camp were talking crazy shit beforehand. Making videos with pads on clowning Brock ..saying "this aint the WWE." , "its like having your little sister on your back". I sure as hell hope my little sister couldnt make my face look like his did :thumb02:


I also think Brock acts carelessly is because he has been in the spotlight before, he doesnt need the money...so he doesnt have to walk around kissing Danas ass to stay in good graces. Dana needs Brock now...kinda funny how the "2biggest events in UFC history" were both headlined by Brock (UFC 91 and 100).


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

bmo37 said:


> quality HW??? what has Brock shown that he's a quality HW other than being extremely heavy. No submission skills, for such a talked about wrestler I haven't seen a proper shot yet, other than hammerfists, I haven't seen any combinations or variations in striking like kicks, elbows, or knees. Guy relies on total size and that alone.


If you really think size is the only key to winning these fights you are really an uneducated watcher. There are guys that are just as big as him and bigger(I dont think in UFC) that get dominated by guys with technique. Brock uses his size as an asset not his only weapon.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I don't have a problem with what Brock said in the post fight interview but my biggest problem with him was going over to Mir after KOing him and talking shit. Give your opponent some respect and let them recover and honor the result of the fight. Talking crap to someone who is having trouble walking and regaining balance is the absolute display of utter lack of class and sportsmanship.

Give the man a chance to recover before getting in their face- you won the fight convincingly the schoolyard taunts afterwards are disgraceful. 

I'll give respect to Brock as a fighter he's earned it clearly- but he lost all my respect for that display. Say what you want after the fight in the interview like Hendo did but drop the classless shit to your opponent when the fight ends and they barely recovering.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

420atalon said:


> All this said the UFC won't set up a Fedor Lesnar fight just now. They will give Lesnar a couple more fights and turn him into a true champion and try to gain respect from the fans. The UFC has been yearning for a true HW champion for some time now and they finally found a guy that could do it.


Fedor probably won't come. He's rich enough he doesn't need the UFC, he's already proven himself, and doesn't want to be owned by the UFC (as the UFC requires), so he'll do his own thing.

The downside of that is that we will now have at least three weight classes (welter, middle, and heavy) where there simply is NO competition for the belt. Some folks might include light-heavy in that.



elessarcif said:


> If you really think size is the only key to winning these fights you are really an uneducated watcher. There are guys that are just as big as him and bigger(I dont think in UFC) that get dominated by guys with technique. Brock uses his size as an asset not his only weapon.


As much as it pains me.... you're right. Brock is huge and strong, and as much as it makes me vomit to admit... he did a good job of keeping Mir from doing anything offensive. For a while, there (first round?), Mir simply COULD NOT block those face shots. Being a WWE douchebag, it's easy to forget that he was first a legitimately great wrestler.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I like how there is only 1 real HW in the world lol.
> 
> I actually hope that we see a fight between Brock and Fedor as I do think it would actually be his toughest fight. His striking is much better then Lesnar but I don't see Fedor being able to do anything more then Mir with Brock laying on top of him punching him in the face. Lesnar didn't just show huge power while smothering but also great sub defense, he didn't give Mir an inch of space and was still able to get a ton of power generated.
> 
> ...


I think there are a couple others that could possible give Brock a fight but the only fight that I think he would be the heavy underdog on is Fedor. I could actually see Brock breaking ranks from UFC to prove himself against fedor. Not for awhile but eventually.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

He won but he didnt show any new mma skills or any sign that he has evolved.he won by pure power and strength. mir is the better mma fighter.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

UFC doesn't need Fedor.. Fedor needs the UFC. I like Fedor alot but there's no one in the UFC who can beat Brock at HW (maybe Carwin but I don't see it happening). Eventually Brock is gonna become #1 on alot of people's list because of his exposure and I don't see Brock getting beaten unless Fedor comes in which if he doesn't only makes him look bad since he's the #1 fighter in the world. But Fedor isn't coming over because the UFC want to treat him like a slave like they do all their other fighters. But if Fedor cares about letting the world know who he is and that he, a guy from Russia beats Brock in dominating fashion then I don't think there would ever be any more doubters in Fedor's career (which I say is another 3-4 years).

Just saying if Fedor wants to prove he's #1 still he needs to fight Brock. I'll go on a limb and put Brock as the #2 heavyweight right now. But within the next 3 fights or so if Brock wins them all and none of them is against Fedor I'd say it's safe to say where you gotta go if you wannt fight the #1 heavyweight.. and that's the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Do people think that highly of Fedor's takedown defense? Do people think that highly of Fedor's ability to fight of his back? From what I've seen of Fedor, I'm not that impressed with those aspects of his game in particular. The closest thing that Fedor has fought to a strong wrestler like Lesnar is Randleman, and we all know Randleman should be fighting at 205. 

I'm not saying I'd favor Brock in that fight, because I think Fedor will kill Brock standing, and is much more well-rounded. But people acted like it's set in stone that Fedor would destroy Lesnar in a fight.

Mind you, Fedor has to get past Barnett, who I believe will be an extremely tough test for Fedor. I'm actually taking the Baby Faced Assasin in that fight, mostly because I'm biased.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Fedor probably won't come. He's rich enough he doesn't need the UFC, he's already proven himself, and doesn't want to be owned by the UFC (as the UFC requires), so he'll do his own thing.
> 
> The downside of that is that we will now have at least three weight classes (welter, middle, and heavy) where there simply is NO competition for the belt. Some folks might include light-heavy in that.


Atleast welter and middle they can move up. Maybe a healthy Nog can give Brock a fight.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I like how there is only 1 real HW in the world lol.
> 
> I actually hope that we see a fight between Brock and Fedor as I do think it would actually be his toughest fight. His striking is much better then Lesnar but I don't see Fedor being able to do anything more then Mir with Brock laying on top of him punching him in the face. Lesnar didn't just show huge power while smothering but also great sub defense, he didn't give Mir an inch of space and was still able to get a ton of power generated.
> 
> ...


Mostly agreed, but I think Nog and Barnett would also beat Brock.



elessarcif said:


> If you really think size is the only key to winning these fights you are really an uneducated watcher. There are guys that are just as big as him and bigger(I dont think in UFC) that get dominated by guys with technique. Brock uses his size as an asset not his only weapon.


Well, Brock uses his size and stamina...Sapp is huge....not nearly as big as Lesnar, and not anywhere near his speed. Hopefully, he'll end up real slow against some really, really talented fighters.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

elessarcif said:


> If you really think size is the only key to winning these fights you are really an uneducated watcher. There are guys that are just as big as him and bigger(I dont think in UFC) that get dominated by guys with technique. Brock uses his size as an asset not his only weapon.


yeah bob sapp comes to mind he's bigger than brock and it proves my point, bob sapp is garbage, but wins by overwhleming his opponents, remi bonjanski decimated sapp in the k1 days like i earlier posted if the format was different and lesnar needed to fight not smother opponets he would lose. mir was 245 and lesnar is 265 at weighin probably 285 at fight night, pound for pound if brock weighed the identical weight as his opponents he wouldn't even be in the ufc with his fighting skill.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I could care less if Brock talked shit afterwards. Mir gave him no respect as he and his team classifed Brock has a fake professional wrestler that only does weight training. Mir's a piece of shit. 

And you know, I don't blame Brock for being "cocky" and brash. He's only cocky and brash when his opponents give him no respect. They treat him like he's some kind of cookie cutter fake wrestler and look down on him because they're "real MMA fighters."

You know the time when Brock wasn't brash and cocky was the Couture fight. Why you ask? Because Couture respected Brock and didn't even bring up the fact he was a professional wrestler.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

ZaoSyn said:


> UFC doesn't need Fedor.. Fedor needs the UFC. I like Fedor alot but there's no one in the UFC who can beat Brock at HW (maybe Carwin but I don't see it happening). Eventually Brock is gonna become #1 on alot of people's list because of his exposure and I don't see Brock getting beaten unless Fedor comes in which if he doesn't only makes him look bad since he's the #1 fighter in the world. But Fedor isn't coming over because the UFC want to treat him like a slave like they do all their other fighters. But if Fedor cares about letting the world know who he is and that he, a guy from Russia beats Brock in dominating fashion then I don't think there would ever be any more doubters in Fedor's career (which I say is another 3-4 years).
> 
> Just saying if Fedor wants to prove he's #1 still he needs to fight Brock. I'll go on a limb and put Brock as the #2 heavyweight right now. But within the next 3 fights or so if Brock wins them all and none of them is against Fedor I'd say it's safe to say where you gotta go if you wannt fight the #1 heavyweight.. and that's the UFC.


HW UFC needs fedor more than Fedor needs UFC. Fedor is wealthy and he has a great love for his country which includes competing for them and UFC would control such things. He has also beaten just about anyone else that really means anything in the HW division except Couture in his prime.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I honestly don't think anyone on this board could say if Brock Lesnar weighed the same as any of his opponents he would win based on fighting skill and knowledge.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> I don't have a problem with what Brock said in the post fight interview but my biggest problem with him was going over to Mir after KOing him and talking shit. Give your opponent some respect and let them recover and honor the result of the fight. Talking crap to someone who is having trouble walking and regaining balance is the absolute display of utter lack of class and sportsmanship.
> 
> Give the man a chance to recover before getting in their face- you won the fight convincingly the schoolyard taunts afterwards are disgraceful.
> 
> I'll give respect to Brock as a fighter he's earned it clearly- but he lost all my respect for that display. Say what you want after the fight in the interview like Hendo did but drop the classless shit to your opponent when the fight ends and they barely recovering.


I dont want to get into but Mir talks more shit than almost any other fighter out there. And when he broke Silvias arm he bragged and when he tapped tank, toe hold he got up and talked smack too. Hes no angel either.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> When you think about it, *Fedor has never even faced anyone as good as Gonzaga*. He may be the best, but he's sure not proving fighting the likes of Silvia, AA and Barnett.
> 
> Frankly, I think Carwin and Valasquez are going to be more difficult style match ups for Lesnar. I really am getting sick of the Fedor hype has as he sits over there in affliction fighting the old guard.





Roflcopter said:


> Do people think that highly of Fedor's takedown defense?* Do people think that highly of Fedor's ability to fight of his back? From what I've seen of Fedor, I'm not that impressed with those aspects of his game in particular. The closest thing that Fedor has fought to a strong wrestler like Lesnar is Randleman*, and we all know Randleman should be fighting at 205.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd favor Brock in that fight, because I think Fedor will kill Brock standing, and is much more well-rounded. But people acted like it's set in stone that Fedor would destroy Lesnar in a fight.
> 
> Mind you, Fedor has to get past Barnett, who I believe will be an extremely tough test for Fedor. I'm actually taking the Baby Faced Assasin in that fight, mostly because I'm biased.


 
you both smoke crack.......
*BOLD* = Bullshit.......:thumbsdown:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> But people acted like it's set in stone that Fedor would destroy Lesnar in a fight.


Well, for ten years now, there have been an endless stream of guys who were supposed to be the one to dethrone Fedor... and folks got tired of thinking that might be a possibility.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Fedor worship has always intrigued me. I can appreciate loyal fans, but why is the mere mention of him not being the best HW so enraging? I personally don't think he'd do well in the UFC (just as the rest of the Pride HW's). But the mere mention of that drives people insane. I really don't get it.


Really? It has? A dude that has never really lost a fight and has dominated most of his opponents....it really _intrigues _ you why people think he is the top HW? You have fun with that dude....



ZaoSyn said:


> UFC doesn't need Fedor.. Fedor needs the UFC. I like Fedor alot but there's no one in the UFC who can beat Brock at HW (maybe Carwin but I don't see it happening). Eventually Brock is gonna become #1 on alot of people's list because of his exposure and I don't see Brock getting beaten unless Fedor comes in which if he doesn't only makes him look bad since he's the #1 fighter in the world. But Fedor isn't coming over because the UFC want to treat him like a slave like they do all their other fighters. But if Fedor cares about letting the world know who he is and that he, a guy from Russia beats Brock in dominating fashion then I don't think there would ever be any more doubters in Fedor's career (which I say is another 3-4 years).


Yeah with all that money Affliction is paying him, he really does need the UFC........


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

No suprise here. Lesnar is a freaking beast.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kilik said:


> He won but he didnt show any new mma skills or any sign that he has evolved.he won by pure power and strength. mir is the better mma fighter.


Post of the night. :thumbsup:


----------



## half_machine (Apr 19, 2009)

bmo37 said:


> yeah bob sapp comes to mind he's bigger than brock and it proves my point, bob sapp is garbage, but wins by overwhleming his opponents, remi bonjanski decimated sapp in the k1 days like i earlier posted if the format was different and lesnar needed to fight not smother opponets he would lose. mir was 245 and lesnar is 265 at weighin probably 285 at fight night, pound for pound if brock weighed the identical weight as his opponents he wouldn't even be in the ufc with his fighting skill.


This argument is so damn weak, that's like saying if A's ground game was as good as B's he never would have lost that fight. It's called an advantage, don't like it than petition for a maximum weight for the HW class. What he lacks for in skill he makes up for with size and you wouldn't be hear complaining if he had been beatin by couture or tonight by mir but the fact is that he wins with his size and you can't stand it because technique and skill should beat raw power and inexperience but it hasn't. Get over it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Guy said:


> Cause he has dominated the HW division for damn near a decade and has been in serious trouble about twice, but he always pulls it off due to determination, heart, and a calm head. It's dumb when people don't think he's the #1 HW when he has done everything in his power to prove it.


I can respect that, but the one thing he hasn't done is join the best organization in the world. Crocop, Nog and HH did. They didn't fare well, but at least the did it. Let's face it, the HW's of old just weren't that strong in either the UFC or Pride. This was proven by Couture, who dominited Silvia. HW's like GG and Carwin are much bigger just better. If Fedor can come and beat them, more power to him. But until then, I'll say was was the best at one time, but no longer is.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

jcal said:


> I dont want to get into but Mir talks more shit than almost any other fighter out there. And when he broke Silvias arm he bragged and when he tapped tank, toe hold he got up and talked smack too. Hes no angel either.


You're right- though I've never defended Mir for being the classiest fighter either. Any fighter whether it be Brock, Mir or anyone who can't put most of the BS pre-fight trash talk aside after the fight I generally have a problem with. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor is my boy, but Brock would give him a much better fight than Barnett is going to. You gotta factor in the fact that Fedor would be outweighed by over 40lbs.

With that being said. Fedor via armbar


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> you both smoke crack.......
> *BOLD* = Bullshit.......:thumbsdown:


I'm not entirely what that dude you quoted is talking about, but Fedor really would have no chance against people like Sylvia....WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn 2 for 2 for my fights. Mir got too over zealous and went for a jumping knee, but paid the price when he got stuck in the cage. Thought Frank was doing well till then. Gonna go on the line. I've said this awhile ago. Either Carwin or my fav CROCOP will KO Brock. That's the only chance against the beast that is Lesnar. Someone who can end it one punch or kick for that matter.

Guess Brock is the champ still. 

Quote of the night. "I'm drinking Coors Light cuz Bud Light didn't pay me...lolz!"


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

elessarcif said:


> HW UFC needs fedor more than Fedor needs UFC. Fedor is wealthy and he has a great love for his country which includes competing for them and UFC would control such things. He has also beaten just about anyone else that really means anything in the HW division except Couture in his prime.


So Fedor is not so much about the sport as he is the money??


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

jcal said:


> I dont want to get into but Mir talks more shit than almost any other fighter out there. And when he broke Silvias arm he bragged and when he tapped tank, toe hold he got up and talked smack too. Hes no angel either.



Yeh ,, but Mir didn't get in there face and talk shit,, Brock walked in Mir's face while he was still getting his marbles back,,and that is bullshit,, and if anyone on here denies that they are full of shit,, and I said so,


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Love him or hate him, the dude is one of the most entertaining guys in the sport! You have to respect the fact that he doesn't give a shit if people like him. If I was that big n scary, I wouldn't give a toss either!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> quality HW??? what has Brock shown that he's a quality HW other than being extremely heavy. No submission skills, for such a talked about wrestler I haven't seen a proper shot yet, other than hammerfists, I haven't seen any combinations or variations in striking like kicks, elbows, or knees. Guy relies on total size and that alone.


Didnt he throw a proper right cross and knock out Randy Couture. He rode heath herring perfectly just like an NCAA national champion should. Man did he ever f**ck Mir up it was a no contest, can I get my money back for the missmatch?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kilik said:


> He won but he didnt show any new mma skills or any sign that he has evolved.he won by pure power and strength. mir is the better mma fighter.


I disagree, sure he didn't show jiu jitsu or something like that but he showed a refinement in his ability and approach.

He kept his composure and used his ability. He wasn't wildly throwing hammerfists from on top he was actually showing skill in controlling Mir from guard and opening him up to throw very powerful punches.

Mir may be the better MMA fighter but Brock would kick his ass 8 of 10 times. Sometimes natural ability is just more powerful then having a knowledge of jiu jitsu.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

actually called it a few days before, lesnar via ko/tko. good control, using his size/wrestling nicely. imo i think he sooorrttaa got exposed in the stand up, but he neutralized it well.

lmao @ the interview after, dude is hilarious..hope he stays talking shit about his future opponents hahaha


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> I honestly don't think anyone on this board could say if Brock Lesnar weighed the same as any of his opponents he would win based on fighting skill and knowledge.


Possibly so but Dana didnt "extend" the weight limit for Brock. If a fighter doesnt like it he can drop to 205 or bulk up. Brock does what 99% of fighters have been doing for years..cut to make weight and add on some lbs after weigh-in. 

Everyone was on Mir's theory train about "brains over brawn" before the fight now the Brock haters are whining about size issues again. Gsp/Alves fight was a good example of how a more technical fighter can beat a "buff striker".In a fight you use what legally works to your advantage. In Brocks case its his size and wrestling.

I think some of the "mma elitists" arent as mad at his WWE background as they are to his basic approach to MMA utilizing what matt hughes and others have done in the past. Throwout all the technical aspects of judo, BJJ, and so on...his objectives are to A. Manhandle B. Pound your face.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Both Mir and Herring acted like they were above Lesnar because he was a professional wrestler. That's why Brock reacts the way he does. Notice how Couture did NOT act above him as a fighter because he was a professional wrestler, and Brock was very respectful before and after the fight.

And yes...best, interview, ever. Actually, best after fight response EVER. Flicking off drunk retard fans, calling out a sponsorship AND admitting he was going to have sex with his wife. What more could you ask for?


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

So I heard Dana White was looking into getting the Big Show from WWE next. Why bother with any skill and talent, just get big strong guys to lug and smother their opponents around.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you really just make an account to show how pathetic and warped you are as a MMA "fan?"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lower the weight class to 250lbs so that huge lump can't make the weight, send him off to Japan for freak show fights. He's a dickhead. 

His size has so much to do with it it isn't even funny. Yes he has good wrestling but that's about it. So pissed off about this and I don't even like Mir that much.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

MMA actually requires skill. Not some 260+ pound individual hulk smashing his opponents.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You morons didn't have problem with the 265 weight limit after Mir submitted Brock.

Wait, wasn't he supposed to submit him again? I see. Now that the fight is over, circumstances have changed and the UFC should lower the weight cut.

Oh, and if it was so blatent and obvious his size has so much to do with it, why did people continue to pick Mir to win AND how did Mir beat him the first time? 

Be consistent idiots. It's people like you that Brock was flicking off tonight and I love every moment of it.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

Calminian said:


> So Fedor is not so much about the sport as he is the money??


It all depends on the fight. UFC wanted to stop him from doing ***** which he flat out refuses to do.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

So what if he doesn't join the UFC? Many fighters like Aoki, Mousasi, Lil Nog, Jake Shields, and plenty of other haven't joined the UFC and are considered great fighters. They don't want to be the UFC's slaves. It's not like the UFC has the best HW fighters in the world. They have some great prospects, but I doubt Lesnar, Carwin, Dos Santos, and Velasquez could pose problems to him. He would eat them for a midnight snack.

He's already beaten 6 former UFC champs and in dominant fashion. Seriously, he will go down in history as the greatest HW and the greatest MMA fighter of all time. UFC has nothing to offer him. Only guy who would give him somewhat of a challenge is Gonzaga and I don't even see Gonzaga making it out of the 1st round to be honest.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I can respect that, but the one thing he hasn't done is join the best organization in the world. Crocop, Nog and HH did. They didn't fare well, but at least the did it. Let's face it, the HW's of old just weren't that strong in either the UFC or Pride. This was proven by Couture, who dominited Silvia. HW's like GG and Carwin are much bigger just better. If Fedor can come and beat them, more power to him. But until then, I'll say was was the best at one time, but no longer is.





Calminian said:


> So Fedor is not so much about the sport as he is the money??


 

Fedor has nothing to prove...plus he has beaten at least 2 former HW champs from the UFC and as far as money....sure that matters but he is def a countryman and proud to represent.....

he is the guy that all HW want to measure themselves next too....:thumb02:


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You morons didn't have problem with the 265 weight limit after Mir submitted Brock.
> 
> Wait, wasn't he supposed to submit him again? I see. Now that the fight is over, circumstances have changed and the UFC should lower the weight cut.
> 
> ...


Go back to watching WWE. If you can't understand the difference weight makes and the lack of any real skill Brock has shown then no one is going to take you seriously. The guy is no different of a pathetic freak show then Kimbo Slice was at this point.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

Guy said:


> So what if he doesn't join the UFC? Many fighters like Aoki, Mousasi, Lil Nog, Jake Shields, and plenty of other haven't joined the UFC and are considered great fighters. They don't want to be the UFC's slaves. It's not like the UFC has the best HW fighters in the world. They have some great prospects, but I doubt Lesnar, Carwin, Dos Santos, and Velasquez could pose problems to him. He would eat them for a midnight snack.
> 
> He's already beaten 6 former UFC champs and in dominant fashion. Seriously, he will go down in history as the greatest HW and the greatest MMA fighter of all time. UFC has nothing to offer him. Only guy who would give him somewhat of a challenge is Gonzaga and I don't even see Gonzaga making it out of the 1st round to be honest.


I wouldnt say that they wouldnt pose any challenge to him. Honestly until 2 fighters fight you never know. Brock has dominated everyone so far so you cant even make a same fighter comparison. I think Fedor would dominate but I cant say for sure.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Fedor has nothing to prove...plus he has beaten at least 2 former HW champs from the UFC ...


So what, who hasn't? Ray Mercer beat up Silvia even more impressively. What has Fedor done that others haven't?


----------



## inkmachine (Feb 4, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You morons didn't have problem with the 265 weight limit after Mir submitted Brock.
> 
> Wait, wasn't he supposed to submit him again? I see. Now that the fight is over, circumstances have changed and the UFC should lower the weight cut.
> 
> ...


AMEN to that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Duke said:


> Go back to watching WWE. If you can't understand the difference weight makes and the lack of any real skill Brock has shown then no one is going to take you seriously. The guy is no different of a pathetic freak show then Kimbo Slice was at this point.


Yep no skill at all, making Heath Herring(never that great of a fighter but has hung with the best) look like an amateur. Defeating a legend in the sport, manhandling what was supposed to be the better fighter in Mir. 

The guy has shown skill, especially in this fight as he used a great technique to completely nullify Mir on the ground. Mir was supposed to sub Lesnar on the ground, all he did was use his face as a punching bag...

Seriously get over it guys, the guy has skill.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Fedor via armbar


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Its all good because someone will come along in the next year and put something to Brock ass, I don't know exactly who, but it will happen,, this fight showed two things,, 

1.Brock hasn't improved much on any aspect, he still does the same lay on the opponent and hammerfist,, which won him the fight,, but it will catch up with him.. 

2.And Mir showed in that couple of exchanges that his striking has GREATLY improved,, and Brock didn't won't any of him on the feet,,


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Lower the weight class to 250lbs so that huge lump can't make the weight, send him off to Japan for freak show fights. He's a dickhead.
> 
> His size has so much to do with it it isn't even funny. Yes he has good wrestling but that's about it. So pissed off about this and I don't even like Mir that much.


 I got neg repped for that as I'm a 'dumbass' apparently. 

Get a clue


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Calminian said:


> So Fedor is not so much about the sport as he is the money??


He's all about the money. Didn't you hear him rant because Budweiser wouldn't pay him? If that's all the guy can think about after a fight....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You morons didn't have problem with the 265 weight limit after Mir submitted Brock.
> 
> Wait, wasn't he supposed to submit him again? I see. Now that the fight is over, circumstances have changed and the UFC should lower the weight cut.
> 
> ...


 

Chill with the name calling.....:confused05:

Brock really didnt do anything special tonight other than give an impressive speech after being a dickhead.....

he layed on Mir and yes his hands are like tanks, and hey do damage but on the ground it was very basic stuff you saw from brock and really other than power and size he's not that skilled....


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, boy it doesn't get any typical then that. Because I'm defending Brock Lesnar that AUTOMATICALLY means that I watch WWE and the reason I'm defending Brock is because I watch WWE.

I really could care less if no one takes me seriously. It would be more than I could say for an ass hurt pretentious MMA fan making comparisons with Brock Lesnar to Kimbo Slice, thus...once again like Brock's opponents, thinking you're above him because he was in professional wrestling.

And like I said before, to which you ran away from and just pulled out the "Youuz watch WWE!" in your bag of witty tricks, if it's that blatent and obvious the guy is just a freak show and this and that...why did Mir beat him the first time and why did they predict him to beat him the second time?

I'll repeat again, dipshits like you are the people Brock flicked off tonight in celebration. Eat it, live with it, embrace it.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

sillywillybubba said:


> In The Words Of Brock.....f*ck You!!!!!!!!!!





D.P. said:


> If we learned anything tonight, it's that Brock Lesnar is strong. -.-


my girlfriend is seducing me to get me away from the c,. 
omputer so she can console me and so I can stop klajdbnLJ'G;N/


OKAY. she tried to sub me but I stopped her for now. I'm unhappy pants about this fihgt.. sure. but I'm moving on and awaiting the nxtn fijfht 

okay, that was sub attempt number two. She apparently enjoyerd GSP's 9 takedowns. need to work on my defense,. Gah here comes anotyher!




I love MMAF


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

The Duke said:


> Go back to watching WWE. If you can't understand the difference weight makes and the lack of any real skill Brock has shown then no one is going to take you seriously. The guy is no different of a pathetic freak show then Kimbo Slice was at this point.


Now Brock actually showed some really interesting techniques on the ground! IMO he did almost all the things right on the ground against Mir...

Plus his wrestling is really good. And his standup is dangerous if nothing else!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Was going to make this it's own thread, but **** it....have you ever heard MMA fighters talk this way about another fighter? Fedor is just...he's ******* insane.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Yep no skill at all, making Heath Herring(never that great of a fighter but has hung with the best) look like an amateur. Defeating a legend in the sport, manhandling what was supposed to be the better fighter in Mir.
> 
> The guy has shown skill, especially in this fight as he used a great technique to completely nullify Mir on the ground. Mir was supposed to sub Lesnar on the ground, all he did was use his face as a punching bag...
> 
> Seriously get over it guys, the guy has skill.


Yes, Heath Herring(lol) and a Randy Couture who was pretty much legally forced back into the ring after a year+ hiatus are quite the credible resume'.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Calminian said:


> So what, who hasn't? Ray Mercer beat up Silvia even more impressively. What has Fedor done that others haven't?


How bout out-striking a prime Crocop, dominating a prime Nogueira, armbarring the impossibly large Hong Man Choi, taking away Sylvia's fighting spirit, beating an extremely focused, new-and-improved Arlovski only to take his soul after the fight, beating the guy who beat him (a technicality I might add and it should have been ruled a No Contest..)in the same fashion, fighting through the pain of a dislocated shoulder only to submit the guy with the same submission hold, recovering after one of the most vicious hooks ever to knock the guy down with strikes and submit him, or how about staying calm no matter what and showing his opponents nothing, but the utmost respect?

Yeah....Fedor is nothing special :confused03:


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't believe people are saying he doesnt have skill?! Brocks works his ass off and gets results. He deserves to walk away with the belt tonight because he nulified everything Frank had, used his natural gifts to his advantage and put on a damn good fight! I am gaining more and more respect for the guy. 

Regarding Fedor....How the hell....seriously does anyone see Fedor beating down a monster? Dont get me wrong, Fedor is a legend, but to be honest he is far too small to handle Brock. I can't see Fedor coming to the UFC to fight Brock. 

Big thumbs up to those who are respecting Brock for overcoming the haters, and putting on a very impressive performance


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Chill with the name calling.....:confused05:
> 
> Brock really didnt do anything special tonight other than give an impressive speech after being a dickhead.....
> 
> he layed on Mir and yes his hands are like tanks, and hey do damage but on the ground it was very basic stuff you saw from brock and really other than power and size he's not that skilled....


Well apparently Frank Mir showed "less skill" because, from the first fight, it's clear and evident Frank Mir has the capabilities to submit Brock Lesnar. And hey, I distinctly remember you picking Frank Mir in this. Obviously, to you, Brock was capable of losing and you didn't take his size and strength as credible as you do now, so confidently after the fight.

Seriously dude that argument is so weak. Must you lower yourself with these lame brain neanderthals? It's like saying "GSP didn't do anything special tonight...yes, his wrestling is unbelievable and we didn't see much other then speed, strength, and wrestling."

Ah yes, Brock acted like a dickhead. As opposed to Mir who acted like he was above Brock Lesnar because he did professional wrestling, giving him no respect because he was a professional wrestler. Great analogy.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I would like to see Mir fight Crocop,, that would be interesting as hell, since Mir has improved his striking,


----------



## Dansllvn (Jan 26, 2009)

EVERYONE!!! Get your head out of your ass! Lesner's win tonight was impressive. No matter how classless or funny is "afterparty" was he's a specimen. Can someone beat him? Sure. Who? I have no clue but if you think he's not worthy of his title now then you're sorely mistaken. I HATE Lesner but I give credit where credit is due. At no point did I think Mir was in charge. I HATE Lesner but he keeps winning. What can I say to that???? That would be stupid to challenge!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> He's all about the money. Didn't you hear him rant because Budweiser wouldn't pay him? If that's all the guy can think about after a fight....


That's what I had in mind, though. Everyone gives Brock a hard time about that, yet in the same breath, Fedor is rich enough and doesn't need the UFC. If the best fithers are in the UFC, that's where he should be.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Well apparently Frank Mir showed "less skill" because, from the first fight, it's clear and evident Frank Mir has the capabilities to submit Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Seriously dude that argument is so weak. Must you lower yourself with these lame brain neanderthals? It's like saying "GSP didn't do anything special tonight...yes, his wrestling is unbelievable and we didn't see much other then speed, strength, and wrestling."


Maybe people would be if GSP weighed 30lbs heavier than Alves. And there was alot more to it than that, the beautiful left jab switched to a right left kick was stunning, some awesome stand up by GSP, nice takedowns(timed beautifully as always), control over a bigger/stronger opponent to name a few.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Really? It has? A dude that has never really lost a fight and has dominated most of his opponents....it really _intrigues _ you why people think he is the top HW? You have fun with that dude....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with all that money Affliction is paying him, he really does need the UFC........


It isn't even about money. It's about proving that he's the best. How can you sit back and watch this guy come in, dominate everyone he's been thrown to. He's been training MMA for what? 3 years or so and he's beating people who's done this their whole life. His only lost was due to lack of experience and tonight he avenged it with a knock out. 

If Fedor cares about his reputation as a the #1 heavyweight he'll fight Brock. But until then Fedor can hang onto that #1 title until Brock gets a few more fights under his name then we'll see how long it is befor people call Fedor scared. 

If Fedor doesn't need the money why not come to the UFC and make a name for himself and his country? The UFC doesn't need Fedor they have Brock, that's their heavyweight money goat much like Fedor is to Affliction. With or without Fedor the UFC is making money. If Fedor cares about his status and wants to fight elite competition (because lets face it after Barnett who is he gonna fight that's gonna give him competition?). He'll come to the UFC and prove to everyone he's the baddest man on earth. 

The fact you're sticking up for Fedor and sounds like you don't even want this fight to happen seems to me you're scared to see Fedor in the octagon and would rather have him fight UFC rejects main eventing Affliction shows.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

ZaoSyn said:


> UFC doesn't need Fedor.. Fedor needs the UFC.


Completely disagree. In fact I disagree with just about everything you said but that's you're stance on Brock's future and that's alright.



Gluteal Cleft said:


> He's all about the money. Didn't you hear him rant because Budweiser wouldn't pay him? If that's all the guy can think about after a fight....


Agreed. But, we'd all be fooling ourselves if we didn't think all fighters fight for the money most of the time.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Brock didnt do anything special tonight? So apart from taking Frank down, controlling his upper torso, working his wrists and capatalising the openings...

Hate makes blind men of us all apparently.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Well apparently Frank Mir showed "less skill" because, from the first fight, it's clear and evident Frank Mir has the capabilities to submit Brock Lesnar. And hey, I distinctly remember you picking Frank Mir in this. Obviously, to you, Brock was capable of losing and you didn't take his size and strength as credible as you do now, so confidently after the fight.
> 
> Seriously dude that argument is so weak. Must you lower yourself with these lame brain neanderthals? It's like saying "GSP didn't do anything special tonight...yes, his wrestling is unbelievable and we didn't see much other then speed, strength, and wrestling."


 
I actually took Lesner dude you can check my vbookie if you want.......I wanted Mir to win and think he possesses way more skill than Lesner.....sometimes its hard to stop a tank and thats why I bet smart......i did say i was gonna take Mir though:thumbsup: http://www.mmaforum.com/vbookie.php?do=bets

try not to let the WWE freakazoids get to you they will settle after they vent their excitement.....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Well, for ten years now, there have been an endless stream of guys who were supposed to be the one to dethrone Fedor... and folks got tired of thinking that might be a possibility.


All nuthuggery aside, Fedor's record is padded too all hell. And before you get all pissy about it. Take time to think about what I am saying, and refute it. It's cold hard fact, in PRIDE, Fedor only a few meaningful wins in between a bunch of cans. I will name his meaningful post HWC fights in Pride. Nog, Randleman, Coleman, Cro Cop, Lindland, AA, and Sylvia.

Ok we're thowing out those little ass guys, so Randleman and Lindland are gone. Coleman is an okay win, but I've never really been impressed with Coleman post- UFC. Not only did he leave the UFC looking like shit, but he wasn't exactly the shit in PRIDE either. Still Fedor gets a good credit there, although personally I think Coleman is just a baby version of Lesnar. Cro Cop we all know is one dimensional and not worth two shits against big HWs with a ground game, his whole career has proved that. A lot of people like to say Cro Cop is not what he once was, except he is, he's always been that one dimensional, but mind you, PRIDE is big on action so they pair Cro Cop with stand up fighters most of his career. Then you got the two one dimensional, glass chinned heavies from the copper age of UFC Heavies, yes, the wonderful time when he likes of Assuerio Silva were fighting for the right to challenge the champ. Well, now AA and Sylvia have shown their true colors and shown how mediocre hey are, but this is irrelevant as "Fedor stole their souls". Nog is really the man that to me, makes Fedor the best HW in the world. I'm not all denying his talent, but to me his talent is like how a boxing purist percieves Floyd Mayweather and Roy Jones, immensely talented fighters with a great win here and there, but for the most part fought cans and one dimensional fighters tailored made for their style.
Oh and I forgot Heath Herring, good fighter, good win, but again laughable ground game, and again, this is convieniently Fedor's strongest skill.

Feel free to respond to this with nonsensical nuthuggery. I am almost expecting it.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

somebody call the Waaaahbulance. Frank Mir was the underdog in the fight..most shouldnt be surprised Brock won and how he won. No one expected Brock to win via peruvian necktie or headkick. So why are some acting shocked that he "muscled" Frank around.

I see the improvements in Brock..not major but they worked. He didnt go bezerk again so he wouldnt get caught. He took his time..controlled Frank and punched his face in. No direspect to GSP but his gameplan was basically the same tonight. Takedown, control opponent..grind him out.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You know the great irony of this? The people that hate Brock Lesnar in MMA are the same kind of people that watch professional wrestling. Simple minded, bitter, illogical, misguided. It's a great thing.


----------



## Hi im Nick (May 22, 2009)

Brock's execution was perfect and he is definitely a talented fighter but his disrespect is what i am unfortunately going to remember from this fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Duke said:


> Yes, Heath Herring(lol) and a Randy Couture who was pretty much legally forced back into the ring after a year+ hiatus are quite the credible resume'.


Don't forget a domination over Mir...

Oh yeah I also forgot that wins over a sick Nog and Tim Sylvia with losses to Vera and Cruz is more impressive a resume...

No one in the UFC HW division has a great resume yet, but based on skill I can tell you right now if one of these up and coming fighters(Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, Dos Santos) is going to put together a great one it will be Lesnar. His skill may come from his freak of nature athleticism but it is still a skill. He doesn't just use his size like Choi or other most large fighters, he uses it extremely effectively.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> So what, who hasn't? Ray Mercer beat up Silvia even more impressively. What has Fedor done that others haven't?


 
never lost......:thumbsup:


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

If there was a new hypothetical 320 heavy-weight, who grounded and pounded Lesnar for the title within the next six months, I wonder if some of you Lesnar fans would be singing the same tune.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> All nuthuggery aside, Fedor's record is padded too all hell. And before you get all pissy about it. Take time to think about what I am saying, and refute it. It's cold hard fact, in PRIDE, Fedor only a few meaningful wins in between a bunch of cans. I will name his meaningful post HWC fights in Pride. Nog, Randleman, Coleman, Cro Cop, Lindland, AA, and Sylvia.
> 
> Ok we're thowing out those little ass guys, so Randleman and Lindland are gone. Coleman is an okay win, but I've never really been impressed with Coleman post- UFC. Not only did he leave the UFC looking like shit, but he wasn't exactly the shit in PRIDE either. Still Fedor gets a good credit there, although personally I think Coleman is just a baby version of Lesnar. Cro Cop we all know is one dimensional and not worth two shits against big HWs with a ground game, his whole career has proved that. A lot of people like to say Cro Cop is not what he once was, except he is, he's always been that one dimensional, but mind you, PRIDE is big on action so they pair Cro Cop with stand up fighters most of his career. Then you got the two one dimensional, glass chinned heavies from the copper age of UFC Heavies, yes, the wonderful time when he likes of Assuerio Silva were fighting for the right to challenge the champ. Well, now AA and Sylvia have shown their true colors and shown how mediocre hey are, but this is irrelevant as "Fedor stole their souls". Nog is really the man that to me, makes Fedor the best HW in the world. I'm not all denying his talent, but to me his talent is like how a boxing purist percieves Floyd Mayweather and Roy Jones, immensely talented fighters with a great win here and there, but for the most part fought cans and one dimensional fighters tailored made for their style.
> Oh and I forgot Heath Herring, good fighter, good win, but again laughable ground game, and again, this is convieniently Fedor's strongest skill.
> ...


I've been saying this for months. But I'm likely the only one here that will agree with you. Fedor may be the best, but hasn't fought anyone even as good as even Gonzaga IMO. I personally believe there are 3 or 4 fighters in the UFC that would give him trouble and likely beat him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you not get the memo that Mir already beat Lesnar?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You know the great irony of this? The people that hate Brock Lesnar in MMA are the same kind of people that watch professional wrestling. Simple minded, bitter, illogical, misguided. It's a great thing.


His attitude is piss poor that's why I don't like him. More like he is simple minded if he actually thinks the pre fight hype is a personal attack.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

His attitude appears "piss poor" because his opponents have given him no respect as a MMA fighter. They look down on him like they are inferior because he was a professional wrestler.

The proof is in the pudding amigo. Randy Couture didn't look down at Lesnar with that mentality "you don't belong in this sport, go put on your spandex and power bomb a guy!1" And Brock didn't act "piss poor."


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Lesnar vs Mir*


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> His attitude is piss poor that's why I don't like him. More like he is simple minded if he actually thinks the pre fight hype is a personal attack.


Franks training camp putting on pads under their shirts to mimic BRock and say "this aint the WWE brock" is more than pre-fight hype. Brock didnt act like a dick after beating Randy..just after beating 2 guys who clowned on his WWE past. Frank Mir isnt exactly a saint.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

face it...

skill or not, lesnar did what he had to do to win the fight.

the disrespect part is debatable, and funny as hell lmao


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Why randomly give him respect as an MMA fighter at that point when he has done nothing? 

Not touching gloves when the ref is telling them to is annoying as hell. Then walking up and trash talking in Mir's face after the fight is over isn't piss poor? I guess we have a different idea of what piss poor is.



mwhite18 said:


> Franks training camp putting on pads under their shirts to mimic BRock and say "this aint the WWE brock" is more than pre-fight hype. Brock didnt act like a dick after beating Randy..just after beating 2 guys who clowned on his WWE past. Frank Mir isnt exactly a saint.


Mir is the perfect person to hype a fight with. Brock takes it personally for some reason. The pre fight talk is all BS anyways.


----------



## PJDon (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright guys first time I've posted here but here's my two cents worth. I'm gonna say from the get go I'm a brock lesnar fan and thought he was awesome tonight. To say he didn't show any real skills is a joke go watch the fight again, his skill was in taking zero damage from a dangerous Mir. The guys only had five pro fights and just dominated a (probable) future HOF in MIr. Some folks might think his interveiw was a bit disrespectful but for me it was good ol' fashioned funny!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Brock Lesnar just apologized on MMA Live for his actions, he had to do it and he apologized to Bud Light as well.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> His attitude appears "piss poor" because his opponents have given him no respect as a MMA fighter. They look down on him like they are inferior because he was a professional wrestler.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding amigo. Randy Couture didn't look down at Lesnar with that mentality "you don't belong in this sport, go put on your spandex and power bomb a guy!1" And Brock didn't act "piss poor."


Except before now, the glaring problem with the heavyweight division being how it is (a 60 pound disparity from LHW and HW) wasn't yet showing. So much of Lesnar's credibility comes from his gargantuan size, fighting people 40-50 pounds under him(once you count re hydrating). God damn people. You make excuses for GSP trying to go up in weight to fight Silva, or how Penn had to make the jump from 155. That's just 10-15 pounds right there, but when we get a monstrous disparity in the heavyweight division, it's acceptable.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I think that we should all create an awesome online petition to get a Brock vs Rob Emerson fight lined up as soon as possible. That is one of the fighters who couls top him with no problems whatsoever. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

He really hasn't shown anything to be impressed about besides muscling his opponents and having piss poor sportsmanship. What would the story be if he weighed and met with the average HW division fighter? It would be a huge difference in my opinion but the HW division is the only one that has to put up with this ridiculously disparity in weight because a SHW division just isn't feasible. So people like Brock who use this to their advantage get put on a pedestal.
__________________


----------



## The Duke (Jul 12, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Brock Lesnar just apologized on MMA Live for his actions, he had to do it and he apologized to Bud Light as well.


More like Dana White probably made him do it. Seeing as Bud Light was one of the sponsors.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Why randomly give him respect as an MMA fighter at that point when he has done nothing?
> 
> Not touching gloves when the ref is telling them to is annoying as hell. Then walking up and trash talking in Mir's face after the fight is over isn't piss poor? I guess we have a different idea of what piss poor is.



I'm not saying you're calling it WWEish..but why does every non Christian thing brock does..people single him out and say hes a dickhead or acting WWEish. Rampage/Silva didnt touch gloves at UFC92. I didnt see anyone bitching about that..why? Because its a honest grudge match. 

IF brock acts similar to this in his next fight with someone who he doesnt have a "past" with and just treats him like another MMA fighter then I might jump on the other side of the fence..but for right now..i dont see Brocks actions as so ungodly


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Mir is the perfect person to hype a fight with. Brock takes it personally for some reason. The pre fight talk is all BS anyways.


While it is hype, you can't tell me that guys like Mir and Herring didn't look down on Lesnar because he was in professional wrestling. They were.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The Duke said:


> More like Dana White probably made him do it. Seeing as Bud Light was one of the sponsors.


Probably but at least he did it. Lesnar isn't a terrible guy he just got so emotional that he won when everyone said he couldn't.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> While it is hype, you can't tell me that guys like Mir and Herring didn't look down on Lesnar because he was in professional wrestling. They were.


Didn't you just make fun of professional wrestling in a previous post? Although it was directed at the fans of professional wrestling.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

:sarcastic01::sarcastic08:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

imrik32 said:


> Except before now, the glaring problem with the heavyweight division being how it is (a 60 pound disparity from LHW and HW) wasn't yet showing. So much of Lesnar's credibility comes from his gargantuan size, fighting people 40-50 pounds under him(once you count re hydrating). God damn people. You make excuses for GSP trying to go up in weight to fight Silva, or how Penn had to make the jump from 155. That's just 10-15 pounds right there, but when we get a monstrous disparity in the heavyweight division, it's acceptable.


Well said.


Side note: Brock, you stay classy :sarcastic09: (apologies or not)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I've been saying this for months. But I'm likely the only one here that will agree with you. Fedor may be the best, but hasn't fought anyone even as good as even Gonzaga IMO. I personally believe there are 3 or 4 fighters in the UFC that would give him trouble and likely beat him.


so you think gabe gonzaga is better than big NOG????


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I loved Lesnar's finishing comments! Mir talked trash the whole time.. and Lesnar backed up his end. I actually really dislike Mir but felt bad for him this fight. He got his ass whooped. 

Lesnar looked awesome!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I didn't make fun of professional wrestling nor do I look down on Brock or take ANYTHING away from his skills because he was a professional wrestler like Mir or Herring, nor did that post have anything to do with me making fun of professional wrestling. It had to do with Mir looking down on Lesnar because he was a professional wrestler.

That argument is silly. I made fun of professional wrestling fans. I make fun of UFC fans as well.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone can keep talking trash and booing lesnar but he just made very quick work of a guy who most people say is #3 or #4 in the Hw's in the world....

It is what it is... as far as I'm concerned Lesnar just shut the trash talkers up for good.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

In relation to MMA professional wrestling is silly. Might as well use it to try and get into Lesnar's head.

Although I look at his amateur and am impressed. I don't care if he they make fun of him for WWE he still acted like a tool.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

to me it looked like it was mir who got in lesnars face he stood up agressively as if he was going to keep fighting him. or maybe he was so dazed he still thought the fight was going. 
nobody else seems to have saw this so maybe im just wrong.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

A middle finger can say so many words. A great thing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Guy said:


> How bout out-striking a prime Crocop, dominating a prime Nogueira, armbarring the impossibly large Hong Man Choi, taking away Sylvia's fighting spirit, beating an extremely focused, new-and-improved Arlovski only to take his soul after the fight, beating the guy who beat him (a technicality I might add and it should have been ruled a No Contest..)in the same fashion, fighting through the pain of a dislocated shoulder only to submit the guy with the same submission hold, recovering after one of the most vicious hooks ever to knock the guy down with strikes and submit him, or how about staying calm no matter what and showing his opponents nothing, but the utmost respect?


See this is where i get incredulous. Notice how everyone of those opponents had to be defended in ways untestable and unverifiable. "prime" Nogueira. (even though the dude is still quite young). And he took away Silvia's fighting spirit. That's because Silvia went on to lose to a guy that sucked. "new and improved AA" since we all know how unimpressive he was when he left the UFC. 

Look, let's face it. All of his greatest accomplishments are turning out to be pretty weak in today's HW competition. Instead of making excuses for them, why not draft the dude to the UFC so you don't have to defend his past opponents?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> A middle finger can say so many words. A great thing.


such as, "the people who picked mir for this fight got PWNED!"


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

goldberg007 said:


> Everyone can keep talking trash and booing lesnar but he just made very quick work of a guy who most people say is #3 or #4 in the Hw's in the world....
> 
> It is what it is... *as far as I'm concerned Lesnar just shut the trash talkers up for good.*


lol now you know trash talkers will NEVER stop


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't see most of it as trash talking, it's just pointing out that a Man weighing 40or so pounds more than another man, is given a very distinct advantage in a fight.

It's starting to show now in the HW division with such a huge guy cutting weight to get into it.


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

i never read all the responses but franks improved striking sucked ass


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Calminian said:


> See this is where i get incredulous. Notice how everyone of those opponents had to be defended in ways untestable and unverifiable. "prime" Nogueira. (even though the dude is still quite young). And he took away Silvia's fighting spirit. That's because Silvia went on to lose to a guy that sucked. "new and improved AA" since we all know how unimpressive he was when he left the UFC.
> 
> Look, let's face it. All of his greatest accomplishments are turning out to be pretty weak in today's HW competition. Instead of making excuses for them, why not draft the dude to the UFC so you don't have to defend him past opponents?


So have you ever really seen Fedor fight my friend? It truly is a sight to behold.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DahStoryTella said:


> lol now you know trash talkers will NEVER stop


Very true, if anything his next opponent will be a huge source of trash talking for the people who just dis-like/hate Lesnar.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> Anyone can win and I'm not a hater of Brock just needs time to develop a fight game, the fact people glorify the guy like he's some great fighter is laughable. Right now he's one step above kimbo slice in my book. If Brock lost to Mir but showed some actual mma knowledge in the fight I would ahve respected him more than if lets say he fights Fedor and sits on top of him the whole fight gnp him because hes alot bigger.


what?!?!?!?! beating Heath Herring, Randy Couture and now Frank Mir, all 3 by impressive fashion is not respectable?!?!? 


Brock is a monster and an athlelete, AND he is a game fighter! he trains like a madman, and most of you STILL see him as WWE product. GET THE **** OVER YOURSELF!!!!! you hate him because he was in WWE and your fragile minded folks think that this somehow de-legitimases the sport by a former WWE person winning. yet most ACCUAL (not you keyboard warrior *******) have no problem with others as long as they take the sport serious and accually train. (dont believe me watch Inside MMA with Patrick Cote as guest).

Brock is big, strong, sells fights and backs it up. hate the way he talks? then you better hate, Tito Ortiz, Ken Shamrock, Frank Shamrock and Done Frye. cuz they have all talked as much or worse then brock.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I don't see most of it as trash talking, it's just pointing out that a Man weighing 40or so pounds more than another man, is given a very distinct advantage in a fight.
> 
> It's starting to show now in the HW division with such a huge guy cutting weight to get into it.


If that was true then Bob Sapp would be undefeated. Just sayin....


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

If I just whooped Mir's ass and everyone in the place was booing me I may flip them off too!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I couldn't give two flying shits if he was in WWE or not. Can you honoustly say if he was around 245 he'd of beaten Mir so decisivly?

Yes he does have great wrestling, but that size and weight advantage along with it adds to it a hell of alot.

I also hate him for his attitude, he's the worst personality in MMA right now in my opinion.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I think Brock is getting the Big Timmy treatment. I think most people feel he isn't as 'skilled' as other fighters and that he uses his size more than any real skill. That said I hate Brock.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I don't see most of it as trash talking, it's just pointing out that a Man weighing 40or so pounds more than another man, is given a very distinct advantage in a fight.
> 
> It's starting to show now in the HW division with such a huge guy cutting weight to get into it.


Where were all you guys pre-fight? I dont recall any threads about why this fight shouldnt even take place because "brocks too big" and "its unfair to poor little mir." Most of the pro-mir posts were "hes going to sub brock again and show him what mma is about..bla blaa..takes more than being a BIG DUMB OAF with wrestling." Well i guess it doesnt take more than that ..proven tonight


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> such as, "the people who picked mir for this fight got PWNED!"


Yeah they were, but like anyone that gets pwned, they have a line of excuses made if said event had happened. It did, and here they are.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I remember a few years ago, Lesnar was just some big freak show a la Bob Sapp who was going to come into the UFC and get subbed. Then the sub happened, and everyone laughed and jeered and takes a sip of beer. Lesnar gets pissed, trains hard, comes back wins. "lol Heath herring's ground game sucks, and Brock couldn't even finish him". Brock says FU. Gets title shot vs Couture. " This is BS, he hasn't paid his dues, Randy will win with gameplanning anyway" ......."lol lucky shot. Randy is too old but this is BS, Lesnar as champ, Nog or Mir will break his leg." Lesnar fights Mir , unifys title. ".......hw division is BS, Lesnar is to big, BAAAAAAAAAWL!"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> If that was true then Bob Sapp would be undefeated. Just sayin....



Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he is completely unskilled. Far from it, his wrestling is incredible (obviously) but that alone is all I see in terms of skill when it comes to Lesnar.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

He is cocky and when he wins a couple of his fights I don't completely agree with what he says or does. But he still isn't as cocky as Mir was.

Also, if you were him and everyone thought you had been handed your hw fights because of who you were and gave you NO CREDIT wouldn't you be a little bit bitter. Honestly?

He shouldn't have laughed at Health Herring or done the bull riding thing on Herring either.. I am with you on that. But, everything he did with Mir... Mir had coming.

Don't run your mouth if you aren't going to back it up.. period.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

All lesnar did was even up the series 1-1,,, owe well,,  Lesnar will get KO'd by Shane Carwin,, Carwin shoudl get the next title shot late late 2009,, unless for some odd reason Fedor comes(which doesn't look like it is going to happen)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I remember a few years ago, Lesnar was just some big freak show a la Bob Sapp who was going to come into the UFC and get subbed. Then the sub happened, and everyone laughed and jeered and takes a sip of beer. Lesnar gets pissed, trains hard, comes back wins. "lol Heath herring's ground game sucks, and Brock couldn't even finish him". Brock says FU. Gets title shot vs Couture. " This is BS, he hasn't paid his dues, Randy will win with gameplanning anyway" ......."lol lucky shot. Randy is too old but this is BS, Lesnar as champ, Nog or Mir will break his leg." Lesnar fights Mir , unifys title. ".......hw division is BS, Lesnar is to big, BAAAAAAAAAWL!"


Sums it up, might as well shut down the thread.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah they were, but like anyone that gets pwned, they have a line of excuses made if said event had happened. It did, and here they are.


lmao so true, preach on son.

lmao @ dudes getting mad that he's bigger than his opponents now.

nobody said that about tim sylvia lol

obviously sylvia isnt as big as lesnar (taller though), but still.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I don't see most of it as trash talking, it's just pointing out that a Man weighing 40or so pounds more than another man, is given a very distinct advantage in a fight.
> 
> It's starting to show now in the HW division with such a huge guy cutting weight to get into it.





mwhite18 said:


> Where were all you guys pre-fight? I dont recall any threads about why this fight shouldnt even take place because "brocks too big" and "its unfair to poor little mir." Most of the pro-mir posts were "hes going to sub brock again and show him what mma is about..bla blaa..takes more than being a BIG DUMB OAF with wrestling." Well i guess it doesnt take more than that ..proven tonight





Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah they were, but like anyone that gets pwned, they have a line of excuses made if said event had happened. It did, and here they are.


 
I stand by my original feelings that Mir is a way more talented fighter and i also love the fact that he has improved his striking, also that he started in karate, but I picked brock at the last min because he seemed too powerful and dominating.....

Not because I expected some elaborate submission or crisp striking.......but because of sheer power and being pissed for the past yr and a half.....


The point is that its hard to stop a man that size and if he does lack skill he can often make up for it with power....

bring on Lashley fr shits and giggles.....:thumbsup:


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Fedor worship has always intrigued me. I can appreciate loyal fans, but why is the mere mention of him not being the best HW so enraging? I personally don't think he'd do well in the UFC (just as the rest of the Pride HW's). But the mere mention of that drives people insane. I really don't get it.


Same here man. Fedor's fans have to be the most hilarious of all MMA fans. As soon as someone says Fedor could possibly be beaten, they start throwing tantrums and crying to their mommies. I think the guy is an incredible talent and undoubtedly the p4p best fighter in the world, but invincibility and psycho worship is a bit much. For that reason I want to see him get crushed. His fans have made me hate the guy.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he is completely unskilled. Far from it, his wrestling is incredible (obviously) but that alone is all I see in terms of skill when it comes to Lesnar.


oh and his insane power throwing punches from awkward angles.... yeah that means nothing.......add those two together mean.. oh yeah ******* Frank Mir up! but still means nothing in mma......



incase you couldnt tell that was me being sarcastic. i mean its not like any other top fighters lived off strong wrestling and nutralizing others..... oh wait.. theres been a few......................


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Watch the post fight locker room interview on UFC.com. Brock's emotion's had levelled out and he was actually quite humble, that Frank had put in the hard work. I quote "I tip my hat to Frank". I think Brock just has to get in the aggresive mind frame to make him what he is.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

DahStoryTella said:


> lmao @ dudes getting mad that he's bigger than his opponents now.


Apparently some had no problem picking Mir to win. And apparently now, said people have gone senile and completely forget that Mir already beat Lesnar.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

*Will Lesnar Get In Trouble....*

For the Coors remark? I gotta think that DW is going to have a nice conversation with Bud over this and they are going to demand something be done. Or do you think DW will be like, 'Well maybe you should sponsor him'?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> oh and his insane power throwing punches from awkward angles.... yeah that means nothing.......add those two together mean.. oh yeah ******* Frank Mir up! but still means nothing in mma......
> 
> 
> 
> incase you couldnt tell that was me being sarcastic. i mean its not like any other top fighters lived off strong wrestling and nutralizing others..... oh wait.. theres been a few......................



Yeah in weight divisions that actually had fighters weighing in within 2 lbs of each other(for the most part)

Thank you for the sarcasm as well, it was beautiful.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

In a ring I think Fedor is untouchable, but the cage has hurt quite a few people in the past during the transition. If Fedor ever does come to the UFC I hope for his sake he gets a warm up fight to get used to the cage.

But Fedor has not just beaten, but demolished any HW put against him. While it is hero worship, it is not un-due either. The man has faced every fighter put in front of him and disposed of them, some quite a few times.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Well the Lesnar haters are sad and this makes me very happy! After talking trash about how Herring would kill him...they were shut-up. Then Randy came along and again the Lesnar hate continued. Brock smashed that sellout and they cried again. Their hero was destroyed. Now, with Mir(who was once himself a despised fighter)....the naysayers whined and laughed about how Brock was going down "for sure this time"....yet Lesnar clearly showed vast improvement and turned Mir's head into mush......doing what he said he had done last time, which is beat Mir into oblivion. It is a wonderful night when Hendo kills Mr. Overrated Bisping, GSP dominates and Lesnar fingers the idiot fans that booed his greatness. 

Hey Lesnar haters....hows it feel now? To know a "fake" wrestler is the UFC HW champ that is destroying your heroes? I hope you like the taste.

Eat crow.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wanna know something funny? If this was Shane Carwin that put on the exact same performance, you wouldn't hear any of this talk about how it's unfair with the heavyweight weight limit.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

*Poor Mir*

For the Brock haters to chew on for a while.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

If the Bud Light guys have a problem with it with they can take it up with Brock lol!

It was a bit of a pointless dig at your paymasters chief blue-chip sponsor, but quite funny.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah Dana said in the post fight conference he talked to Lesnar in the locker room and he apologized to him and on MMA Live he apoligized to Bud Light. He doesn't seem like a bad guy but his emotions got the better of him.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not here to start an argument about this stuff. MMA is awesome because anything can happen at anytime. And I definitely give Mir credit, you know he religiously trained his @$$ off for this fight.

But as far as the weight classes.. HW is up to 265, Lesnar weighs in at 265 one day prior to the fight. If there's an argument that Mir shouldn't be fighting Lesnar due to size or weight maybe some HW's shouldn't be in that division.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

*I was wrong and I admit it.... (spoiler)*

I thought, and I have said many times that Brock was great for this sport. I defended him against anyone that spoke out against him, especially members of this board and tonight I feel like an ass!

Get the job done, sure... but for the love of god man, show a little f***ing class! To mouth off to Frank, and then sound like a total dick in his interview... just way too over the top for me.

At the beginning of this fight and well before it I said this was a tough one for me because my two favorite heavyweights were going at it. Now, I can't wait to see Brock get dethroned... all though I still have to say, it's going to be a long time before that happens.


In conclusion I apologize to anyone who saw through this beast before me and I mouthed off against. Well done on the victory Brock, and well done on proving the thousands of naysayers right you f****ing douche bag!

My two cents,
Brian R. Clover


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's jus another Tito to me...


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I nevered like Brock from the get go...my hatred grew more after the Herring fight...Now I just want somebody to kill him... cmon Shane Carwin! our last hopes are with you to rid this no class clown back to pro wrestling.... cus we know Fedor aint ever coming to our rescue...


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah Dana said in the post fight conference he talked to Lesnar in the locker room and he apologized to him and on MMA Live he apoligized to Bud Light. He doesn't seem like a bad guy but his emotions got the better of him.


Agreed. I think he'll learn to tone it down. Considering the guy is a living hermit and has little contact with the outside world, its not shocking to see him go off when he adrenaline is at its peak.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Yeah in weight divisions that actually had fighters weighing in within 2 lbs of each other(for the most part)
> 
> Thank you for the sarcasm as well, it was beautiful.


2 lbs. really? you think that weigh in results are accual fight weigh ins? really??????


and thanks for the positive vote for my sarcasm, i do take pride in it!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Lesnar is a POS steroid freak with no real skills. No respect for anything. I hope someone gets into the UFC, like a Fedor, and breaks his neck.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wanna know a great thing? Nog/Couture is coming up. Naturally, Nog is going to weigh in a lot heavier then Randy and you won't hear one goddamn thing about the UFC should lower the weight limit.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar made a hard transition knowing that fans would despise him because of where he came from. He has earned his spot now.. really.

By the way... those punches to Mir's head were F*****g Brutal. He does hit ridiculously hard.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

goldberg007 said:


> I'm not here to start an argument about this stuff. MMA is awesome because anything can happen at anytime. And I definitely give Mir credit, you know he religiously trained his @$$ off for this fight.
> 
> But as far as the weight classes.. HW is up to 265, Lesnar weighs in at 265 one day prior to the fight. *If there's an argument that Mir shouldn't be fighting Lesnar due to size or weight maybe some HW's shouldn't be in that division.*


*
*
Yep...this isnt the first HW fight with "mixmatched" weights. Were people whining when Tim sylvia beat brandon vera? Brandon vera is so small for HW that he dropped down. He beat Mirs ass at HW probably at a pudgy 220? Why didnt Mir "brockmuscle" vera since its such an easy thing to do when you weigh 20pounds more than someone?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah Dana said in the post fight conference he talked to Lesnar in the locker room and he apologized to him and on MMA Live he apoligized to Bud Light. He doesn't seem like a bad guy but his emotions got the better of him.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I knew it was his emotions as he was really hyped up. Kind of impressive that he was that hyped up yet still managed to keep himself under control in the fight.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

ya ...it's a sad day when you have someone like that representing MMA and holding a Championship belt.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> For the Coors remark? I gotta think that DW is going to have a nice conversation with Bud over this and they are going to demand something be done. Or do you think DW will be like, 'Well maybe you should sponsor him'?


1) It was kinda funny
2) I think DW will talk to him but no trouble
3) I don't think Brock gives a damn!!! lol


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He's jus another Tito to me...


That's a good comparison, in fact it will be interesting to see how much longer Dana's good relationship with Brock lasts, I could see those two butting heads eventually.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I really dislike that man.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Yha I guess the guy is just flushing out the remains of his wwe heel character.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

265lbs. on weigh in.. yes. Nearly none of the fighters actually weigh in on fight night at what their weigh in was the day before. Why keep criticizing Lesnar on this?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

drey2k said:


> Lesnar is a POS steroid freak with no real skills. No respect for anything. I hope someone gets into the UFC, like a Fedor, and breaks his neck.


Lesnar is feeding on your tears.

But seriously, while you may not like him, you act like this was all a setup. 2 men went in, fought with what they had, 1 man was the better man that night and won. 

Oh and nissassagame, thanks for the pic, I was waiting for one! + rep


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay. So Fedor fans, who have a decade of ***** tournaments and a 30-0-1 record against the BEST heavyweights in the world, are crazy to think he's unbeatable.


But everytime some overweight ex actor outwrestles a guy 35lbs his minor, his fans think he can instantly beat the best p4p fighter in the world?


Fedor would outkick and outpunch Brock, then he would throw him to the ground, then he'd put on a gnp exhibition, then he'd go for a submission if he decided not to punch the guerilla to death. 


Fedor, rd 1, by murder.




And I'm typically a rational guy.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate this pile of shit more than Tito... which says a lot.


----------



## Mark812 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you guys not listen to any pre fight interviews? How can you love Mir so much? He did nothing but talk trash and bash Brock. At least Brock saved his trash talk until AFTER he won. Mir deserverd it... I was hoping Lesnar would get to bash in loud mouth Mir's face some more before the fight was stopped.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The whole post fight incident reminded me of when Tito flipped of Kenny after the Guy Mezger fight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lawlz is cuz Brock Fagner power bombz ppls in faek wraslin!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I actually don't like Mir, I was upset that Nogueira lost to him.

But my hate for Lesnar and everything he represents is just staggering at this point. I really genuinely hope someone kills him... for real...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

This guy is the last thing the ufc needs right now.


----------



## Mark812 (Jul 12, 2009)

Too bad all of Fedors recent opponents have been washed up has beens.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL... yeah WWE is pretty gay. 

But, Lesnar proved tonight that he earned the Heavyweight Title.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah Dana said Brock was upset at what he said and was apologetic to him.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Franklin lost, groupies need to get over it lol

it's been too long..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBiAtCTw6_k


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

drey2k said:


> I actually don't like Mir, I was upset that Nogueira lost to him.
> 
> But my hate for Lesnar and everything he represents is just staggering at this point. I really genuinely hope someone kills him... for real...


My brother in law said the same thing about Lesnar. He said he hoped he got hit by a truck or taking out by a sniper. Which I found a little odd....Especially since he was a WWE fan.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

drey2k said:


> I actually don't like Mir, I was upset that Nogueira lost to him.
> 
> But my hate for Lesnar and everything he represents is just staggering at this point. I really genuinely hope someone kills him... for real...


you mad doggie?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

*Brock destroying the ufc {spoilers}*

Hey guys my hate for brock is no secret although I do think he is a great fighter. However tonight took my hate to a higher level. 

What I saw tonight looked like something strait out of the wwe where he talked trash after the fight and flicked of the fans and every thing. 

this kind of stuff will ruin the ufc. 

First of all the guy is a terrible representative of the sport and will only cause people from the outside to look down on the ufc.and second of all spawning this type of character in the ufc would start to destroy all that it has become as everything is about drama and not skilled fighters or great matches. 

someone needs to dethrone him quickly before its too late.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This topic has only been made 5 times. Why not make another?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> This topic has only been made 5 times. Why not make another?


my thoughts exactly lol :thumb02: sorry


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmao you some kind of UFC ambassador? 

like it or not, people will want to see lesnar fight to either see him win or see him get beat. point is, right now lesnar puts asses in seats.

nuff said.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I honestly don't think Rogan is getting paid enough to get in there with Brock moments after a fight. 

It's like people have said, he just is so amped up with adrenaline he cant control what he's saying.

BTW did anyone see that CRAZY replay after he won of Brock shouting at the camera through the cage. Spit flying everywhere, mouthpiece waterfalls out of his mouth. A gif of that would be awesome.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Fedor worship has always intrigued me. I can appreciate loyal fans, but why is the mere mention of him not being the best HW so enraging? I personally don't think he'd do well in the UFC (just as the rest of the Pride HW's). But the mere mention of that drives people insane. I really don't get it.


 well for one, he's already proved he's the greatest HW evah! and for you to say he wouldn't do well in the ufc is insane. the ufc has nobody that can challenge FEDOR atm, and lesnar has once again shown he has no skills, all he's got going for him is size advantage.

your just another "casual" fan trying to pose as a hardcore fan and thats the reason you dont get why FEDOR is number 1.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

DahStoryTella said:


> lmao you some kind of UFC ambassador?


yes and how dare you defy my will.


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

Guys, first time poster here. My thoughts are this, and I'd like to preface it by stating I am not a massive UFC follower. I saw the GSP vs BJobPenn fight on PVR 2 days late, and nothing since then. Tonight I was at a BBQ and the host ordered the UFC live, so we watched and and despite the fact that Lesnar totally dominated Nir, I think he's a scum bag, White Trailer Park Trash, no class loser.

Firstly, I noticed he didn't want to shake Nir's hand
Secondly, after knocking the f--uc-ke-r out, he goes back and still trash talk him - NO CLASS
Thirdly, his sponsor at Coore's must be slapping their forehead with his endorsement of Bud Light. What a f--u-ck--ing dope head. He could have said something like "that other trashy beer that is no body's friend (ie; bud)..." but that would have actually taken somet thought. Instead, this retard goes out and practically endorses bud light with his intelligent testimonial.
Fourthly, he sort of implies he is a **** "I *might* even get on top ma wife!" he says.... "MIGHT"? You f-u--ck-ing **** Brock "likes cock" Lesner.

As I mentioned earlier, I haven't been following MMA or UFC for sometime. I found it getting increasingly more boring, though GSP brought back some of it to life for me. He's is the epitome of conditioning. The consumate professional athlete; a technical wizard. Watching him dominate, making it look easy and hardly breathing heavy at all indicates someone who is in supreme condition. Should be inspiring to all those who follow the sport in any serious capacity.

Brock on the other hand is genetic waste. The decendant of some Viking tribe that should have become extinct years ago, but someone managed to survive nature's selective extinction process.

I know that Brock will appeal to many brainless reatards in the MMA community, but there also a lot of fans, such as myself, that are intelligent and I hope that Dana White is listening, or someone get's this message to him.

Getting more quality like GSP is the way to go.

It appears that the UFC is going more the route that WWF/WWE went about 15 years ago with increasingly more trash talking. Clearly these guys are being coached to dis each other more and more, but what Brock did was classless. Leaves a poor impression in my mind of the sport. For example, you want to see guys like Alves and GSP try to pummel each other and go out to maim each other, but at the end of the fight they deserve to get respect from each other as well. Lesnar just broke the code, and if White is LISTENING...FIND SOMEONE TO TAKE THIS FUCKERS HEAD OFF and to remind him that you don't need to be intelligent to have a bit of respect.

To the equally stupid retards out there that support his behavior...please do NOT BREED.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nige Remus said:


> Guys, first time poster here. My thoughts are this, and I'd like to preface it by stating I am not a massive UFC follower. I saw the GSP vs BJobPenn fight on PVR 2 days late, and nothing since then. Tonight I was at a BBQ and the host ordered the UFC live, so we watched and and despite the fact that Lesnar totally dominated Nir, I think he's a scum bag, White Trailer Park Trash, no class loser.
> 
> Firstly, I noticed he didn't want to shake Nir's hand
> Secondly, after knocking the f--uc-ke-r out, he goes back and still trash talk him - NO CLASS
> ...


Ayyyyy

BudLight sponsored the UFC as far as i know. He helped out coolers light not budlight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, you just generally stated in a novel like post what 90% of the other people in this thread have said in 4 sentences, great analogy.

I also can't help but to find the irony in someone who calls people retards in his post, then proceeds to saying Brock "likes cock" Lesnar. How do they say it these days? Um, epic...fail? Is that what it is? Well if that's what it's called, it couldn't be more appropriate.

Maybe the next person can create a novel like post about how Dan Henderson came crashing down on a clear unconscious opponent whom then later on stated he did it because he didn't like Bisping. Oh wait, they won't because Dan Henderson wasn't in professional wrestling. But naw, Brock is the genetic waste and classless act because he said "Talk all the shit you want now" after the fight. SEND HIM TO HELL!11! Wah wah cry cry. For christ sake listen to yourselves people.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nige Remus said:


> Guys, first time poster here. My thoughts are this, and I'd like to preface it by stating I am not a massive UFC follower. I saw the GSP vs BJobPenn fight on PVR 2 days late, and nothing since then. Tonight I was at a BBQ and the host ordered the UFC live, so we watched and and despite the fact that Lesnar totally dominated Nir, I think he's a scum bag, White Trailer Park Trash, no class loser.
> 
> Firstly, I noticed he didn't want to shake Nir's hand
> Secondly, after knocking the f--uc-ke-r out, he goes back and still trash talk him - NO CLASS
> ...


I'm sure Dana will get right around to your requests..the dedicated fan who gets one ppv every once in a blue mooon because its gotten too boring.


----------



## Jefferson10 (Jul 10, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> Hey guys my hate for brock is no secret although I do think he is a great fighter. However tonight took my hate to a higher level.
> 
> What I saw tonight looked like something strait out of the wwe where he talked trash after the fight and flicked of the fans and every thing.
> 
> ...


Frank started the shit talking right after he got knocked out so I dont know what your talking about?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Jefferson10 said:


> Frank started the shit talking right after he got knocked out so I dont know what your talking about?


he probably knows this, but refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

These are just the types of reactions that Lesnar is shooting for. He's playing a character and that's it. The guy was a pro wrestler for god's sake and he's basically just carrying that showman mentality over to the UFC. Is it good for the sport? That's a matter of debate. Will it make him more marketable? Will it make him a bigger draw? I'm willing to bet that it will, and THAT'S the primary reason for his antics. 

Love him or hate him I think we can all agree that he is a force to be reckoned with in the HW division.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> This guy is the last thing the ufc needs right now.


Actually he is EXACTLY what the HW division needs right now. A HW who destroy's his opponents thus looking more credible than say Tim Sylvia. Maybe Brock will attract more potential HW's to the UFC so we can get some depth in that weight class.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I watched the fight tonight with about 5 people who hardly follow MMA, and it was a great event and they were really excited the whole time, UNTIL that Brock fight.

They were sickened by this fight, and they got really turned off. The whole thing with him spitting out the mouthguard, mouthing off to Mir... it was just so cheap.

Brock doesn't really know cheap he looks and how uncool he really is, how much of a white trash dirtbag he is. He should be embarassed and should just hang himself.

He basically ruined my whole night with the WAY he won that fight.

This POS is making a joke of the UFC


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm sure he'll also take note of the same person that gave GSP/Alves the benefit of the doubt because they tried to "pummel each other." Cause that totally wasn't Brock/Mir's stragedy coming in the fight.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread/argument could go on forever. But, it was a great card and a good pay per view. I'm glad I was able to watch it. Maybe Henderson next time.. don't throw that last haymaker as you're dropping on the guy to try and kill him. Bisping is gonna feel that one in the morning.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

yha I know but brock just takes it to a whole nother level flicking off the fans and all that stuff. A little be of shit talk is ok but you cant compare what normally goes on to what Brock just did.


----------



## Jefferson10 (Jul 10, 2009)

drey2k said:


> I watched the fight tonight with about 5 people who hardly follow MMA, and it was a great event and they were really excited the whole time, UNTIL that Brock fight.
> 
> They were sickened by this fight, and they got really turned off. The whole thing with him spitting out the mouthguard, mouthing off to Mir... it was just so cheap.
> 
> ...


You sound exactly like a sad Frank Mir fan. Brock won the fight? He didnt do it cheap? He used his strength to dismantle Frank and controlled Frank on the ground when Frank is very good on the ground. He made the fight look so easy, on a second thought i bet it was easy for him. That is why he was still so pumped after he won cause he wanted more so he was saying "thats it?"


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Wow, you just generally stated in a novel like post what 90% of the other people in this thread have said in 4 sentences, great analogy.
> 
> I also can't help but to find the irony in someone who calls people retards in his post, then proceeds to saying Brock "likes cock" Lesnar.


Sorry, did that strike a cord with you?



> But naw, Brock is the genetic waste and classless act because he said "Talk all the shit you want now" after the fight. SEND HIM TO HELL!11! Wah wah cry cry. For christ sake listen to yourselves people.


You missed the point. I am not surprised. Did you pay attention to the last point of my diatribe? I may be mistaken, but you probably should re-read it.


----------



## pharoh (Oct 15, 2006)

*my first post (and omg its about lesnar)*

I wont start and talk about how long i've been into mma, but i will say i know enough. Watching Mark Coleman create GnP, and seeing the change that it made in fighters preperation, and the all around redirection of training for this new aspect of the fight game. Then watching Fedor refine GnP to a whole other level. I relized tonight that Gnp is going through another evolution. I was very skeptic about Brock Lesnar upon hearing that he was competing in mma. After his performance tonight, I relize how powerfull this man is. I have never witnessed (especially at a title fight level) that kind of destructive force in such a devistating fashion. I think this fight will redefine the way fighters train Gnp. If you have ever trained you will understand the inticasies of gnp power range distance, and the reason it doesnt matter when fighting Brock. Of all the fights tonight i never thought this one would change the way fighters train.
Thanks for reading, and being fans of this awesome sport.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

drey2k said:


> I watched the fight tonight with about 5 people who hardly follow MMA, and it was a great event and they were really excited the whole time, UNTIL that Brock fight.
> 
> They were sickened by this fight, and they got really turned off. The whole thing with him spitting out the mouthguard, mouthing off to Mir... it was just so cheap.
> 
> ...


lmfao and i'm sure he really cares about you're dislike for him


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ayyyyy
> 
> BudLight sponsored the UFC as far as i know. He helped out coolers light not budlight.


The retard tried to dis Bud light and endorse Coore's, but instead he put Bud light right into people's mind. Who cares if they sponsored the UFC, he was angry with them for not sponsoring him. I suppose it's good he fights. There's not much else a genetic pocket of muscle like him could do.


----------



## PatrickBoucher2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*My Thoughts ON UFC 100; Even Lesnar*

UFC’s long road to UFC 100 has finally come to a conclusion. Historic can’t even sum up what this event meant to MMA fans, and to the entire Zuffa staff. Below are my quick thoughts on the televised card.

The opening fight was great, with a lot of back and forth action. Akiyama showed great stand up and Belcher showed why he is a force to be wreckin with. I absolutely disagree with the decision but nonetheless, both fighters come out victorious with their performance.

The fight I was most anticipating; Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping. The two exchanged few words during the Ultimate Fighter. In weeks leading up to UFC 100, Hendo started to air out his thoughts a lil’ more. Hendo completely mauled him in the first round. While the early stages of the first round were more even, Hendo finished the fight off with a devastating KO when Bisping continued to circle to his left, leading to Hendo catching him with that right. Bisping was clearly out, and Hendo added insult to injury with one last blow. Can’t really complain, it wasn’t a dirty shot.

GSP continued to show why he is considered one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world. Thiago Alves was clearly the best in the division, up till tonight. GSP showed relentless attack while taking Thiago down at will. GSP made Alves look like a rookie, but Alves showed tremendous heart, and strength by continuing to get back up after countless takedowns.

The fight that will be talked about for weeks, months and possibly years to come. Frank Mir vs. Brock Lesnar II. We all knew this would be a shoot out. Lesnar’s size, quickness, strength, wrestling, control and his mammoth fists show no signs of ever slowing down. Is it possible to defeat this guy?

The biggest news coming out of this fight, is post-fight. Mir struggled getting to his feet, upon his quest to stand, he was greeted by Lesnar, who had a few words for Mir. He then went on to flip the crowd off. In his interview with Joe Rogan, he showed no class, whatsoever. Talking trash to Mir and calling out UFC’s biggest sponsor, Bud Light. 

Unlike the classless Lesnar, Mir showed class in defeat. 

Despite losing tonight, Mir looked in the best physical shape he has ever looked and he will be back.

Overall, this is a card we will not forget. I was expecting to see some sort of live introduction to our newest HOF members. With time, they were only able to display a quick video on the ceremony.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*Lesnar: I wanna fight Fedor!*

This was on MMA live after the fight. A little calmer and a little more humble. Brock doesn't mention any other HW fighters. Can he bring Fedor in?

He also apologized to young viewers for his antics, and to Bud Light. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I do not think DW is coaching people to more trash talking directly, but clearly those with bigger draws usually get paid more. And trash talking clearly seems to sell PPV's more than 2 guys who get a long but will fight because they have too. 

But even then some fighters just don't want to waste time with the trash talking and sell themselves inside the cage, Fitch, Hendo, GSP, etc. But the ones who prove themselves and get talk trash usually get paid bank. Not gonna blame anyone for pissing a few people off for a better living for themselves.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Jefferson10 said:


> You sound exactly like a sad Frank Mir fan. Brock won the fight? He didnt do it cheap? He used his strength to dismantle Frank and controlled Frank on the ground when Frank is very good on the ground. He made the fight look so easy, on a second thought i bet it was easy for him. That is why he was still so pumped after he won cause he wanted more so he was saying "thats it?"


hey brok did great in that fight and I have no problem with the fight. He is a beast and a great fighter. He deserves to be the champ. 

I only have a problem with the shit he did after the fight.


----------



## baphamet (Jul 12, 2006)

drey2k said:


> I watched the fight tonight with about 5 people who hardly follow MMA, and it was a great event and they were really excited the whole time, UNTIL that Brock fight.
> 
> They were sickened by this fight, and they got really turned off. The whole thing with him spitting out the mouthguard, mouthing off to Mir... it was just so cheap.
> 
> ...


but hendo hitting bisping after he was knocked out and admitting he did it on purpose, that was okay?

so many people are crying because they hate brock and he won convincingly, thats all this is.

what he did was pretty weak i admit but people are over-reacting big time.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Not at all, I'd like to think you cords have been striked beyond belief judging by your complete utter repulsion about tonights events. Wah wah.

Naw, I don't think I missed the point. Then again, there's no need to even find the point. You have the same argument as the other hundreds of morons on this thread, only you wrote a novel about it. I can sum up your entire post in 24 words. I'm no more comfortable that a guy who's cocky and was a fake professional wrestler beating two champions in the last couple of months. There you go, a novella.

And again, I find this painfully funny you're calling a guy no class because of the way he reacted after the fight. Yet on this same card Dan Henderson clearly throws everything he had in one punch on an unconscious opponent to which he said he knew he was out but did it anyway because he didn't like them. But no, Lesnar says "Talk all the shit you want now" to a guy that looked down on him for being a fake professional wrestler and he's a piece of shit. 

Great logic.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

It's not cool. Because people on the forums will see this, but casual fans will not. He leaves a disrespectful impression that damages the sport. But oh well, guess I'm being a fuddy duddy.


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

mwhite18 said:


> I'm sure Dana will get right around to your requests..the dedicated fan who gets one ppv every once in a blue mooon because its gotten too boring.


If he's after attracting idiot viewers, then he's on the right track of course. WWE is a perfect model to follow as there's more people like you out there than me. So I suppose my request falling on deaf ears isn't going to worry me much. Clearly this sport is more important to you than myself.

I get more entertainment watching a machine like GSP do his thing because he's technically superior to someone equally devastating like Alves, than seeing a slab of beef dominate but then lose all respect post fight.

The simple among us miss the point of my rant; trash talk all you want before, but have a little class when you're done.

You don't need to be intelligent to show some respect.

Nir got a beating he might have well deserved. Brock could have let the beating done all the talking rather than ruin it with his post fight antics. I can tell you that I wasn't the only person in the room that was turned off. A good dozen other guys, all who follow this sport were pretty pissed off with Brock's lack of class.

Those of you who don't think what he did was sad, should not breed. Please do not breed.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

DahStoryTella said:


> lmfao and i'm sure he really cares about you're dislike for him


this is about what is good for the sport not weather he cares what we think or not.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

You are supporting the antics by starting this thread.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Obviously you're MISSING THE DAMN POINT.

Okay he won convincingly, but were his dumbass antics afterwards really necessary? Spitting out the mouthguard like a freegin gorilla, trash talking Mir, sounding like a complete hick during the interview. It just made the UFC look cheap.

When I said "cheap" I meant Lesnar is cheap as a person, not a fighter. You guys obviously play way too many video games.

btw I'm not a Mir fan.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

baphamet said:


> but hendo hitting bisping after he was knocked out and admitting he did it on purpose, that was okay?


thats another thread man.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

*Do the people who dismissed Brock as a joke feel a bit stupid?*

Because lets face it, he's proved you completely wrong! He has destroyed everyone he has faced now. He just gets better and better. Mir never had a chance! He was labelled as a pro Wrestling joke, well he's had the last laughs has he not?! He's made all these so called MMA Experts on here look like schoolboys! And as for Mir, he looks so stupid it is untrue, he wasnt in with a shout!

I can understand why people hate Brock, his attitude kis disrespectful, obnoxious, dissmissive, but this is only what people thought of him prior to his last 3 fights!

The UFC HW division was crying out for a Brock Lesnar. He doesnt give a shit about who he is or what he says. People will pay to see him get his ass kicked but I dont see this coming anytime soon! If anything, people should respect his honesty, he says what he thinks and doesnt sugar coat anything!

So who next for Brock? Winner out of Randy/Nog?

Oh and when Brock retires from the Octogan he should take up Stand Up comedy, the guy is hilarious! Threatening to knock off Steve Mazzagattis moustache off was pure comedy gold lol


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

lol are you a dumbass hick like Brock? I think so.

Proved us wrong? HUH?

He proved tonight that he is indeed a joke.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

good be gone get out of the ufc and get your ass kicked by fedor.


----------



## Leon22 (Jul 12, 2009)

To the haters...

Lesnar has no skills he uses body to smother his opponents. 

What happened in the Couture fight? was it not a right hand to Couture's head that brought the beginning of the end. 

You guys have argued that technique always beats size... Gracie vs. Kimo, Fedor vs. Silvia, Cro Cop vs. Sapp and guess what Mir vs Lesnar 1. 

Now Lesnar dismantles Mir and it is all size and power that won Lesnar the fight. All of a sudden technique and skill isn't what finishes fights, it is size and power,(even though Lesnar made weight).

By the way, Alves weighed about 190lbs in his fight with GSP, but that doesn't seem to bother anyone. 

Mir has come into fights weighing 255lbs, maybe he should have hit the weight room and put on some more muscle. Hopefully he realizes this for his next fight instead of making fun of Lesnar for lifting weights. 

Finally, I'd imagine you guys feel Carwin shouldn't fight heavy weight either. I mean he is close to as big as Lesnar, his wrestling pedigree is weaker then Lesnar's and all he has is big power in his fists with no technique, Gonzaga almost konocked him out because of the way he put his chin out there.

But, no Carwin doesn't have an advantage cause of his size and power right? It's all about his technique and skill right?


----------



## baphamet (Jul 12, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> thats another thread man.


but do you see the hypocrisy there? that's the point i am trying to make.


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Not at all, I'd like to think you cords have been striked beyond belief


you*r*, not you
Struck, not striked.



> judging by your complete utter repulsion about tonights events. Wah wah.


Well I suppose one has to have a smidged of class in order to be able to recognize a lack of it.



> only you wrote a novel about it.


Did it take all of your focus and concentration to complete the "massive" four, or was it five, paragraphs that I wrote? It appears so.



> I can sum up your entire post in 24 words.


So, what you are trying to say is that I wrote too much? And it's taken you what, four postings now, to repeat this? I'd like to try and point out the irony in that, but I think you'd miss the point again.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> And again, I find this painfully funny you're calling a guy no class because of the way he reacted after the fight.


Coming from a guy who's head hurts to read four or five paragraphs, I ((again)), am not surprised.



> Yet on this same card Dan Henderson clearly throws everything he had in one punch on an unconscious opponent to which he said he knew he was out but did it anyway because he didn't like them. But no, Lesnar says "Talk all the shit you want now" to a guy that looked down on him for being a fake professional wrestler and he's a piece of shit.


I wonder if it ever occured to you that I might have missed Henderson's fight. But I suppose in order for my criticism of Cock Lesnar's fight to be legitimate in your mind, I have to equally criticize all elements that you found disturbing. Do you have a habit of arguing with everyone who doesn't see things your way?:sarcastic12:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah and shit like this NEVER EVER happened in Pride!!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

He only apologized because Dana was running around deseprately trying to salvage the pieces of the UFC that Brock broke off.

He's a dolt.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

u want to talk about what is good for mma. why do u think brock got a title fight in his 3rd ufc fight. because he puts asses in seats. i will bet there will be double the people watch his next fight and you will be one of them.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Agree with cdtcpl. UFC needs Brock! People dont respect Brock so why should he respect others? What Mir said pre-fight was disrespectful, Herring did the same. Brock is a funny guy and he dont have net access so wont give a shit...he was loving the boos. He's a character and people will pay to see him, love him or hate him!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

blang said:


> u want to talk about what is good for mma. why do u think brock got a title fight in his 3rd ufc fight. because he puts asses in seats. i will bet there will be double the people watch his next fight and you will be one of them.


Listen up you idiot.

For UFC to be a true sport, you cannot give someone with 3 fights a title shot.

THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT. THIS WHOLE THING WITH LESNAR IS MAKING UFC LOOK LIKE A BIG JOKE.

UFC is NOT a true sport, it is far from it. It's like if in hockey they just took the most popular team and gave them the Stanley Cup for nothing.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nige Remus said:


> If he's after attracting idiot viewers, then he's on the right track of course. WWE is a perfect model to follow as there's more people like you out there than me. So I suppose my request falling on deaf ears isn't going to worry me much. Clearly this sport is more important to you than myself.
> 
> I get more entertainment watching a machine like GSP do his thing because he's technically superior to someone equally devastating like Alves, than seeing a slab of beef dominate but then lose all respect post fight.
> 
> ...


Don't label me as a "WWE viewer" because I dont whine about Brock being unclassy after whining about him being too big to feel justified for hating him. I like watching all UFC fighters as long as they put on a good show with no bias because of their background. I pay to watch 15/25 minutes worth of action..not post fight interviews. If someone stops watching MMA because of Brocks 60 sec rants then are they really a fan? 

"i guess this sport is more important to you than others like myself" lol @ that.. why did you sign up then? this isnt ufc.com..if you're trying to get your Brock Impeachment petition going, try going over there.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

drey2k said:


> lol are you a dumbass hick like Brock? I think so.
> 
> Proved us wrong? HUH?
> 
> He proved tonight that he is indeed a joke.


Egg on your face? Come on, eat that humble pie.

He has proved you wrong, he's the best HW in UFC. He backs up what he says, I can understand you may hate him for his attitude but he is far from a joke, he's the real deal! FACT.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah and shit like this NEVER EVER happened in Pride!!!!!! OMG!!!!


who said anything about pride?


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

rickgellison said:


> Agree with cdtcpl. UFC needs Brock! People dont respect Brock so why should he respect others? What Mir said pre-fight was disrespectful, Herring did the same. Brock is a funny guy and he dont have net access so wont give a shit...he was loving the boos. He's a character and people will pay to see him, love him or hate him!


Great post if your interested I started a Brock Lesnar bandwagon thread, huge fan here if you wanna show support pls post on it if not its cool.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh my, the old correcting the typo method, smooth. And striked was intentionally put there. Don't bother in replying back "No it wasn't!" because I'd gladly admit to my grammarical errors. It was supposed to just add humor to it, apparently you didn't find it so funny.

Yeah yeah go on about all the class you want to. Henderson showed much more class towards Bisping I must say. In all honesty, with how offended you are about Brock's after fight comments, you should jump ship to the Henderson/Bisping fight where the consequences was much more severe.

No, it didn't. The idea was that it took you an excessive long post and over analyzing such a pety argument thus being hypercritical in all of it just to basically say you were ass hurt about Brock winning and talking trash afterwards. The idea being it doesn't matter how long your post is to get the same point across and you're not anymore right then the other idiots going on about the same crap. And yes, you're no different then the other idiots flooding the forum that automatically put the label on people as "WWE fans" because they don't give a shit that Brock said a bad sentence to Frank Mir after the fight. Wah wah.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

dana didn't tell him to apologize. that just helped his ratings for the next lesner fight. and might even pull fedor over after the barnet fight


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Lesnar is nothing more than some reatrd with a flattop who took steroids got big and happens to wrestle good. I hope Fedor comes to the UFC for 1 fight because Fedor will absolutely maul him....DW wont do that because he in fact knows it too


----------



## baphamet (Jul 12, 2006)

drey2k said:


> Listen up you idiot.
> 
> For UFC to be a true sport, you cannot give someone with 3 fights a title shot.
> 
> ...


LMAO! you really are butt hurt over this. your must be crying into your coffee as we speak.

let me guess, i am a moron too? ROFL!! EMO kids make me laugh :sad02:


----------



## DrKebab (Jul 12, 2009)

Brock is so ******* hot, he will ******* destroy you!!! Like Zidane in 2004!
JSP FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

baphamet said:


> but do you see the hypocrisy there? that's the point i am trying to make.


I understand what you mean but we are not talking about that right now so lets take things one issue at a time. OK


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Dana will be licking his lips, he wont give a shit about who Brock upset. Are people going to stop watching UFC because of what he said? Errrr no. Are people gunna pay to see Brock get his ass kicked? Deffo!


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

mwhite18 said:


> Don't label me as a "WWE viewer" because I dont whine about Brock being unclassy after whining about him being too big to feel justified for hating him.


The first thing wrong with your reasoning is that you believe I am actually referring to you. #1, do not flatter yourself. This isn't about you.

The point was that perhaps White is following a WWE model because it's easier to sell to meat heads than intelligent viewers. I think he should try to capitalize on both markets. Keep on promoting and bringing in talent like GSP. And perhaps keep trash talking retards like Lesnar and Nir for the lesser intelligent.



> I like watching all UFC fighters as long as they put on a good show with no bias because of their background. I pay to watch 15/25 minutes worth of action..not post fight interviews. If someone stops watching MMA because of Brocks 60 sec rants then are they really a fan?


So this is about classifying who is more of a fan then? These forums have never been, and never will be about post-fight analysis at all? Why are you here, discussing the fight after-the-fact, then?



> this isnt ufc.com..if you're trying to get your Brock Impeachment petition going, try going over there.


Cool. I wasn't aware that there was a more appropriate forum. I guess it just isn't my thing to be an internet MMA wanna-be. I'll go post my thoughts over there. Perhaps if I can rope in a few idiots such as those who have participated in this thread, it may catch some attention and someone with some brains (ie; White) might read. 

 Thanks for the info...you fu-ck-ing retard. :thumb02:


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh and as for Fedor, I would love to see Brock beat him. How embarrasing would that be for some of the experts on here? Icing on the cake!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Listen up you idiot.
> 
> For UFC to be a true sport, you cannot give someone with 3 fights a title shot.
> 
> ...


you acting like...


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

the nhl trys to give it do detroit every year so i am missing your point dumbass


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

drey2k said:


> Listen up you idiot.
> 
> For UFC to be a true sport, you cannot give someone with 3 fights a title shot.
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT!

you are so wrong! if anything they are taking 3 top teams, and 1 team that shouldnt win. put them in a tournament and OMG the team that shouldnt win WON! what did Lesnar lose? nothing?! they put Brock in a mini Tournament and he ******* WON!!!!!!!


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Oh my, the old correcting the typo method, smooth. And striked was intentionally put there.


The classic "by design, not default" denial tactic that the clueless tend to fall back on. Thanks for playing The Large, but I found out there are more fruitful forums for me to put my thoughts on. I won't be on these forums for much longer. I can only get so much enjoyment out of bashing idiots like yourself before losing complete interest.

I'd prefer that in a battle of wits, my opponent come armed.

*rest of your mindless whinge deleted* 

Again, please DO NOT BREED.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

This is exactly what DW wanted, he wanted a new Tito...of course he would never admit it but Tito brought in even more fans. I know if DW got asked hed say "F*ck this is the biggest sport in the world right now, why the f*ck would I care, I never want another Tito blah blah blah" He would act like it didnt matter, but I will bet DW all the money he has, well I dotn have a s much as him but id bet him $1 million Fedor will destroy lesnar. Hes a smart man so I know he wouldnt take that but id love it if he did.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmmm he takes steroids? Hahahah, heard it all now. You think UFC havent drug tested him? Get a grip and stop clutching at straws. I'll say this now, Fedor WILL NOT maul him. Brcok is to big to be mauled. Fedor might submit him but Brock will dominate.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

who are you guys suggesting lesner fight befor he got a title shot because he just beat everyones ass that was in title contention


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

rickgellison said:


> Hmmm he takes steroids? Hahahah, heard it all now. You think UFC havent drug tested him? Get a grip and stop clutching at straws. I'll say this now, Fedor WILL NOT maul him. Brcok is to big to be mauled. Fedor might submit him but Brock will dominate.


Last I checked Brock is smaller than Hong Man Choi. I know you are new to MMA obviously but sine you probably dont know him hes about 7'2" 390. And Fedor didnt have any trouble with the size. Or Zulu, who is like 600lbs. Look them up on youtube. Lesnar doesnt take roids now, but he did guaranteed, you dont gain 50lbs of musle in 1 year without some help...and by help I dont mean eating tuna and grilled boneless chicken every night


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i picked mir by sub in the 1st round, first fight. i picked lesnar by tko in the 1st for this fight- guess i wasn't quite right this time 

i will say mir did better on the feet than i thought he would. there were a few instances where he drove lesnar backward, brock never seemed in trouble but i did find it genuinely surprising given how EVERY other fight lesnar has had went. But in the end, I was only surprised by the fact that the GnP stoppage happened in teh second round than the first.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

rickgellison said:


> Because lets face it, he's proved you completely wrong! He has destroyed everyone he has faced now. He just gets better and better. Mir never had a chance! He was labelled as a pro Wrestling joke, well he's had the last laughs has he not?! He's made all these so called MMA Experts on here look like schoolboys! And as for Mir, he looks so stupid it is untrue, he wasnt in with a shout!
> 
> I can understand why people hate Brock, his attitude kis disrespectful, obnoxious, dissmissive, but this is only what people thought of him prior to his last 3 fights!
> 
> ...


Great post BTW I am a Brock Lesnar nuthugger and yes he is legit whether people like it or not Wait dont you think its funny that people are calling for Fedor to beat him I am glad cause that means they think nobody in the UFC has a chance or thats how I interpret it.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nige Remus said:


> The first thing wrong with your reasoning is that you believe I am actually referring to you. #1, do not flatter yourself. This isn't about you.
> 
> The point was that perhaps White is following a WWE model because it's easier to sell to meat heads than intelligent viewers. I think he should try to capitalize on both markets. Keep on promoting and bringing in talent like GSP. And perhaps keep trash talking retards like Lesnar and Nir for the lesser intelligent.
> 
> ...


WWE is a perfect model to follow as there's more people like you out there than me. <--- this is what you originally wrote you clown. Implying that i'm into the whole WWE style bs.





I said I don't care about post fight interviews..meaning I'm not going to cry because Brock didnt thank the Lord and hand Mir roses. Post fight interviews last a whopping one to 3 minutes...so im not going to stop watching UFC because a fighter did something I didnt care for. 

You seem mad..Bisping is that you?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

blang said:


> who are you guys suggesting lesner fight befor he got a title shot because he just beat everyones ass that was in title contention


I am not complaining about his wins or his skills or the fights he got I only have a problem with all the shit he does after the fight because I think it sends a negative image of the ufc to the public and may turn the ufc in to some what of a soap opera like the wwe.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Ive seen the Fedor/Choi fight but lets not confuse size with power eh? So what if he's bigger, he isnt as powerful as Brock so that has no relevance to what Fedor might or might not do.

The fact is Brock is not taking steroids to get ahead of the game in UFC. So please stop clutching at straws. He's a genetic freak.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

mwhite18 said:


> You seem mad..Bisping is that you?


oh shit lmaooooo!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> who said anything about pride?


your gonna tell me that they never built fights like this from feud's? or two poeple talking shit before and after a fight?!?!?! how about rampage v wandy, shogun v coleman.. hell ANY Chute Box vs HammerHouse...yeah that was done with with utmost respect to all! 


and yes im bringing this up cuz so many Pride nuthuggers talked about how Pride sold fights as awesome, yet now this is disrespectful to mma.....

S a D is all i say to that.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

rickgellison said:


> Ive seen the Fedor/Choi fight but lets not confuse size with power eh? So what if he's bigger, he isnt as powerful as Brock so that has no relevance to what Fedor might or might not do.
> 
> The fact is Brock is not taking steroids to get ahead of the game in UFC. So please stop clutching at straws. He's a genetic freak.


You must be a relative or some retard if you honestly beleive hes never taken steroids....you seem to think im blaming his steroid use in the past for him winning tonight, but im not. Lesnar is a good athelete no doubt but hes had a boost along the way thats all. UFC HW division isnt that great its a lot better than it was a few years ago but not great.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> your gonna tell me that they never built fights like this from feud's? or two poeple talking shit before and after a fight?!?!?! how about rampage v wandy, shogun v coleman.. hell ANY Chute Box vs HammerHouse...yeah that was done with with utmost respect to all!
> 
> 
> and yes im bringing this up cuz so many Pride nuthuggers talked about how Pride sold fights as awesome, yet now this is disrespectful to mma.....
> ...


well in that case look what happened to them.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> well in that case look what happened to them.


you mean besides everyone saying they the best fighting organisation ever, and wishing Pride was still around? besides that stuff... well yeah i geuss nothing.....


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

I never said he hadnt you idiot, read my posts properly. I said he wasnt now for fact. Anyway, show me some proof Sherlock...oh, you cant, so you have your opinion and I'll have mine. Anyway, thanks for proving you are a Brock hater and was wrong about him and his abilities.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I think a lot of you completely missed the point of this thread.

Go on being Lesnar fanboys and watch the UFC turn into a joke.

UFC is not a true sport and it proved it pretty damn well tonight.

You can call me a cry baby all you want, but I do know about business unlike the rest of you kids, and I'm telling you that Dana did not like what happened after that fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> you mean besides everyone saying they the best fighting organisation ever, and wishing Pride was still around? besides that stuff... well yeah i geuss nothing.....


well the did go out of business didn't they?


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Many grown men will be crying themselves to sleep tonight.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

dana was loving it because u will buy the next lesner ppv drey2k along with 5 million other people. and mma is long past the early days. a little shit talk isn't going to take them back to the stone age and i thing most people can determine the differance between mma and wwe


----------



## Nige Remus (Jul 12, 2009)

mwhite18 said:


> WWE is a perfect model to follow as there's more people like you out there than me. <--- this is what you originally wrote you clown. Implying that i'm into the whole WWE style bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, as a business model White might be doing the right thing with increasing the stupidity in this sport because it will clearly attract more people like you.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I admit I was wrong too. I though Lesner was a good guy, just misunderstood. I defended him in the past. Tonight he lost me as a fan and I feel like he really made our sport look bad tonight by what he did after winning. Trust me, Dana would have much rather him been classy and respectful. He doesn't like this sport being portrayed as a barbaric blood sport. One of the best things about the UFC is that after the fights, the hate and the trash talk is over and Lesner got out of hand tonight.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

You gotta admit... Brock had develop good skills in addition to his physical advantage.

But he's just too big and too strong for most heavyweights in the UFC. I think the opponent that will give him fits are the ones that are as big and strong as him; someone he cannot takedown or bully easily; someone who's explosive and hits hard. --- Best dude to match-up with Lesnar is Shane Carwin!

If Lesnar dominates Carwin then he is just too good and too beastly. Better lower the weight limit. Goes the same for Carwin too. 

These two have very good genes. if they fought it is just a matter of technique, skills, and luck!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

*... Lesner? [SPOILER]*

So who would beat Lesner?


As much as I hate Lesner now (he lost me as a fan tonight) I must admit he is an absolute beast of a man. Who do you guys think would beat him? 

The main people I see having a chance are Fedor, and Carwin.

I must say what I think and I think Lesner would beat Fedor, probably the same way he beat Mir. Fedor would get some shots in standing but would get taken down and controlled on the ground. If Mir couldn't do anything off his back, I don't think Fedor would do much better. But I would be rooting for Fedor to KO brutally. 

I think Carwin has the best chance. He would beat Lesner standing I'm pretty sure, but I don't know how he would wrestling him. If he can defend the take down he wins, if not, then he loses. I think it would be a 50 50 chance. I'll say Carwin cause I'd like to see Brock KO'd. 

I don't really see anyone else having a chance honestly. Skill does beat size but only to a certain point. And Brock Lesner while not as skilled as a lot of fighters certainly has enough to do what he needs to do. What do you guys think?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah Fedor has the best chance.. outside him.... i dont see to many.... i dont see carwin or cain beating him.


Fedor will most likley beat him. and i would bet money on that.... but brock definatly has the strength and power to beat fedor.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Carwin is all that I can come up with. Valesquez doesn't have the chin. Kongo doesn't have the ground game. If Carwin could pull it off, it would have to be fast. Also, I think that Carwin is in Brock's head since he made up that silly story of them comparing punching power. 

Edit: I just went with UFC fighters. Yeah, I would obviously go with Fedor too.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

carwin and fedor are the only people i see with a chance


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> As much as I hate Lesner now (he lost me as a fan tonight) I must admit he is an absolute beast of a man. Who do you guys think would beat him?
> 
> The main people I see having a chance are Fedor, and Carwin.
> 
> ...


No one will EVER beat Brock; just look at his incredibly diverse stand up, his footwork, crisp boxing and Muay Thai and his BJJ is the best in the world.

I don’t see anyone being able to match his skill level…………………………oh wait, he’s just 40+ pounds heavier than most of the slow, partially crippled and old fighters he’s faced.

I think Carwin, Velasquez, Dos Santos (if he can avoid being taken down) for the UFC.
Barnett, Overeem and of course Fedor outside the UFC.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I can see you hate Brock like I do but you can't possibly think all those people would beat him. I guess your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Lesnar is perfect for Fox News, O'Reily, etc... I think that Dana is running damage control on the guy though, so I don't expect to see him being an ambassador for the sport ever. Most hardcore fans are going to have a problem with this guy, and the new fans that he brings in are going to clash. Que Sera, Sera.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> I can see you hate Brock like I do but you can't possibly think all those people would beat him. I guess your entitled to your opinion.


I don’t “hate” him I’m actually embarrassed for him.
Oh and I don’t have much respect for his skill other than solid wrestling and of course his size advantage which isn’t really a skill at all.

When I consider who he has fought so far yes I actually DO think everyone who I have posted has a shot, some I think have a very good shot of not just beating him but dominating him.

So far the fighters Brock has faced have been either slow (Mir and Heath) or slow AND giving away over 50 pounds (Randy).

Someone who can move in and out of range with some powerful striking, circle and avoid take downs could frustrate him, Brock's foot work and movement look terrible but he has a very long reach, he throws his right pretty fast (the only strike he has with any speed on it) and he only moves forward, I’ve NEVER seen him use angles or circle, he’s completely flat footed.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> well the did go out of business didn't they?


yes they did among accusations that they had ties to the "japanese mafia", and also the japanese media doesnt want to associate much with american media...


BUT

had there been no accusations of the Yakuza, Pride would probably still be around, and the pride vs UFC arguements would still be going!


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> I don’t “hate” him I’m actually embarrassed for him.
> Oh and I don’t have much respect for his skill other than solid wrestling and of course *his size advantage which isn’t really a skill at all.*When I consider who he has fought so far yes I actually DO think everyone who I have posted has a shot, some I think have a very good shot of not just beating him but dominating him.
> 
> So far the fighters Brock has faced have been either slow (Mir and Heath) or slow AND giving away over 50 pounds (Randy).
> ...


the fact is the heavyweight div alows up to 265, so we have to accept it's just part of the heavyweights. or else we would have to go back and say tim sylvia is illegitamate. brcl is lucky that he i at trhe top of the the weight class, so i guess i do agree on that point. but i think it's a legit win.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess what Hendo did is acceptable..oh, and what Brock did was worse. Wah.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don’t think he’s “destroying” the UFC but to me he’s making a mockery of martial arts with his macho WWE drama and antics and lack of respect and one-dimensional style.

I’m sure he’ll bring in lots of fans, people who don’t actually train, weight lifter types, young kids, people who didn’t complete high school and live in trailer parks but the UFC will continue to make money and PPV records will be broken.

I’m not really interested in seeing Brock fight because I actually think his style is boring and the UFC will continue to feed him people he matches up well against (undersized or slow).

I really don’t think he’s relevant as a mixed martial artist, he could hold every belt and unless he started to show some skills (submissions, diverse striking, throws) I’ll just see him as an extremely large, fairly athletic wrestler guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Def Carwin has a chance. But I've said this on numerous occasions. I had a vision that Mirco would take care of the deed. 

At least Brock apologized during the post conference interview...

He's quite the character...


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Lesnar apologizes; White promises Lesnar vs. Fedor*

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...Bud-Light-White-promises-Lesnar-vs-Fedor.html

God I hope he's telling the truth this time. Someone needs to come in here and put this guy in his place...


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought would have ko'd him standing but still it was a good performance


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This topic has only been made 5 times. Why not make another?


lets all make a thread on it!!!


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

You know, I actually really believe Lesnar when he says he's just bringing that stuff over from WWE. He usually seems pretty humble and down to earth in interviews. I just think that he feels like has to play everything up when he's doing media stuff before a fight. Someone needs to tell him that he doesn't have to give entertaining speeches anymore; he can just go out there and fight.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

JayDubs911 said:


> the fact is the heavyweight div alows up to 265, so we have to accept it's just part of the heavyweights. or else we would have to go back and say tim sylvia is illegitamate. brcl is lucky that he i at trhe top of the the weight class, so i guess i do agree on that point. but i think it's a legit win.



I never claimed his wins weren’t legitimate, Brock brings a skill and a physical challenge that makes him extremely difficult for many MMA heavyweights to deal with, some very top level fighters with many skills will be neutralized or overwhelmed with what Brock brings to a fight.

I do see there being several heavyweights having something to counter and even frustrate and damage Brock with. Slow moving under sized heavyweights are not going to get it done.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

What exactly did Hendo do? Did I miss the part where he hit Bisping after the ref stepped in? Blame the ref, not Hendo. Hendo put up with a lot of Bisping's BS, I don't have a problem with him continuing to fight after that big shot. You fight until the ref stops you, period.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

His apology backs up every single member's complaint that he was being a total jackass.

Edit: So far it sounds like Dana put him in his place at least. We'll see if Carwin can do the same.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

everyone shows their true colours when 'in the trenches', Lesnar is a talented fighter and i respect him for that but he is arrogant/ aggressive and an ass.
There is no excuse for his behaviour last night, and i would say were he a low tier newcomer he would have been released its as simple as that.


----------



## CH3TN!K (May 25, 2009)

I'm not a Mir fan(i don't hate him just never realy watched him) but this fight was complete bull, Brock showed that the fans are right to booo and that he is all about "money and entertainment", the UFC is slowly becoming the new WWE all about the money but in this guys really do **** each other up, there's no more class and Brock is a piece of shit not a champ, and dont ever say that Henderson is the same Henderson fought ruthlessly because Bisbing is a Douche bag and an ASSHOLE that has no talent(i added that because some asshole said that Henderson was not right in ******* Bisbing up after Bisbing was 6ft from the edge). Fendor wont beat Brock he would Reap Brock's soul, then eat it for strength. Dana's ***** ass wont let that happen because it would make his UFC look like shit. DANA YOU ARE A ***** IF YOU DONT BRING FEDOR TO FIGHT BROCK


This is what happens when Fedor fights!!!


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

guess i was the only one laughing my arse off when he was tellin mir off after the fight, could have somthing to do with me not liking frank much though.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

I've tried lurking but I can't remain silent anymore. A few points:

1) To all the people OBSSESSED over the size difference in the fight... SHUT UP ALREADY! If MMA success were defined by purely size and strength, Hong Man Choi would be the greatest fighter in history!

2) While I agree Lesnar's post-fight antics were questionable (Brock - don't diss the company sponsor, stupid!), there is no way anyone could look at Mir's antics during the Countdown show and say that Mir didn't deserve every bit of what he got! In fact, the guy that mocked Brock wearing the pads, flopped and said, "This isn't the WWE" should have been forced to go a round with Brock also!

3) The reason we Lesnar fans laugh at all you haters as you try to rationalize your hate is all of this venom being spewed at Brock has been going on since BEFORE HE DEBUTED!!! He was never given a chance at being taken seriously because of his WWE background and was shown zero respect as an athlete, never mind as a fighter. I remember before the first Mir fight that the majority consensus on these boards was that he didn't even deserve his UFC contract. How about now? 

Forgive me but I just find this all so hilarious!

February 2008: "That fake WWE wrestler is gonna get pwned! LOL! He doesn't belong here!'

July 2009: "It's not fair! He's too big! We need Fedor! Change the HW limit!"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brock is an arse, but you can't argue with the fact he dominated Mir. He neutralised his stand-up, and did a very solid job on the ground to pound him out. It was a very impressive performance from Brock. We saw a far more mature and thought out fight, he didn't just fly in and try and pound him out with those big fists in bunches. It was a well fought fight from Brock. Sure he acted a abit of a tool afterwards, but he deserved the win.


----------



## CH3TN!K (May 25, 2009)

One of the main reasons why i got into MMA was because i consider it a sport. But with the action of Brock thats fadding away all brock is is a undisiplined hick that needs to be shut up (like Bisbing just was) so he can learn to be a good sport. I know all about the emotions of a fight, I've been in a few and im a perty hot headed person, and i dont go and give the finger to the fans or act like a jack-ass. Brock is a little hyped up,roideraged,kid with no sportsmanship. Hope fully Dana will quite his stupid ill get Fador under this,this, and this condition and just tell Fador hears some money Fight and thats it, No Media Bullshit that Fador dont like.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's the thing...

Let's just look at this Brock arrogance thing in a marketing perspective. 

People needs drama. and nothing is more dramatic than a cocky, arrogant, brash, but strong, and monstrous champion who is hated by many but can't resist watching his fights coz' people want him get destroyed by an MMA Messiah. So, as people waits for that time to happen -- which may not happen btw --- will be a lucrative ride which will make Dana and the UFC happy.

It may take 1 to 10 challengers to finally beat Lesnar at the top but for now, I'm very sure that the next Lesnar match will be a PPV blockbuster. he is someone we just love to hate.

I just hope he is not really the f**ker he appears to be. I hope he was just overplaying his villainous role. Well, if he's really like that then he is the biggest jerk I know. Literally.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

CH3TN!K said:


> One of the main reasons why i got into MMA was because i consider it a sport. But with the action of Brock thats fadding away all brock is is a undisiplined hick that needs to be shut up (like Bisbing just was) so he can learn to be a good sport. I know all about the emotions of a fight, I've been in a few and im a perty hot headed person, and i dont go and give the finger to the fans or act like a jack-ass. Brock is a little hyped up,roideraged,kid with no sportsmanship. Hope fully Dana will quite his stupid ill get Fador under this,this, and this condition and just tell Fador hears some money Fight and thats it, No Media Bullshit that Fador dont like.



what? learn english and come back.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

patojag said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> Let's just look at this Brock arrogance thing in a marketing perspective.
> 
> ...


You're right about this. It's a first since Tito, but even Tito wasn't as disrespectful as him. At least he apologized, but his time will come along with everyone else. Hope the UFC signs him on for another six fight contract. By then I'd like to see Carwin, Mirco, Big Nog, Schemmy Schilt, Overeem, and then Fedor fight em... If for some reason he beats em all then I guess he deserves his spot on the throne. Think I just named all the top contenders in or out of the UFC. I added Schemmy cuz he's the only one with the size to match em...lolz! 

Great article regarding the whole "villain" aspect of the current HW champ.

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/9798494/Lesnar-loves-being-UFC's-biggest-villain


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

CH3TN!K said:


> One of the main reasons why i got into MMA was because i consider it a sport. But with the action of Brock thats fadding away all brock is is a undisiplined hick that needs to be shut up (like Bisbing just was) so he can learn to be a good sport. I know all about the emotions of a fight, I've been in a few and im a perty hot headed person, and i dont go and give the finger to the fans or act like a jack-ass. Brock is a little hyped up,roideraged,kid with no sportsmanship. Hope fully Dana will quite his stupid ill get Fador under this,this, and this condition and just tell Fador hears some money Fight and thats it, No Media Bullshit that Fador dont like.


long time reader, first time poster.. but whats ufc/mma without trashtalking?, if it was all light and everyones a great sport, it would get boring quickly, atleast with trashtalking it builds up the hype as what has always happened. We dont want fighters apologizing to the other fighter whilst applying a submission.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The bigger, stronger guy tends to win in most sports. If you don't like it, don't watch. 

It amazes me how in MMA where race, nationality, background etc plays pretty much no part in determining which fighters are loved that so called "true MMA fans" get this worked up about a guy being in the WWE for a few years.


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

My first post I'm a noob...
I personally hate Lesnar I don't know why I just hate him as a person. HOWEVER, the guy fought very smart last night end of story. I was in a UFC chat and found funny howmuch they truly hate Lesnar they even started this www.petitionspot.com/petitions/StopLesnar/ 
lolol oh well I want a Fedor vs Lesnar fight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Phailbot said:


> My first post I'm a noob...
> I personally hate Lesnar I don't know why I just hate him as a person. HOWEVER, the guy fought very smart last night end of story. I was in a UFC chat and found funny howmuch they truly hate Lesnar they even started this www.petitionspot.com/petitions/StopLesnar/
> lolol oh well I want a Fedor vs Lesnar fight


Hilarious...the situation right now reminds me of a video game for some reason. The one at the top is a seemingly unstoppable behemoth. Somebody sent a picture of Brock looking like Goro from Mortal Kombat. It's interesting having someone like him in the game. Of course I wanted Mir for the sake of MMA, but it is what it is. His time will come. I think providing Fedor wins Barnett the UFC will NO DOUBT finally recruit him to make that fight. I mean Fedor sells out the Affliction card purely on his own name alone. Fedor vs Brock will probably be like Ali vs Foreman. Oh man can't wait...


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Phailbot said:


> My first post I'm a noob...
> I personally hate Lesnar I don't know why I just hate him as a person. HOWEVER, the guy fought very smart last night end of story. I was in a UFC chat and found funny howmuch they truly hate Lesnar they even started this www.petitionspot.com/petitions/StopLesnar/
> lolol oh well I want a Fedor vs Lesnar fight


Funny but I bet these petition supporters will still watch the next Lesnar fight. Hell, they'll even pay PPV or buy tickets.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any chance someone can copy and paste the article here in the forum from fiveknuckles.com? I'm at work and for some reason my browser will not open it.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

m0nkey said:


> long time reader, first time poster.. but whats ufc/mma without trashtalking?, if it was all light and everyones a great sport, it would get boring quickly, atleast with trashtalking it builds up the hype as what has always happened. We dont want fighters apologizing to the other fighter whilst applying a submission.


Not really. I remember when you hardly ever heard fighters talk - it was still cool to watch.


----------



## PowPowMeat (Dec 28, 2008)

I love having the big gorilla as the champion. He is like the big, mean guy nobody wants to win. Like the bully in school, but doesn`t get what he deserves in the end (a beating). That being said, this had to be the most disappointing fights on the card in my opinion.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nos5 said:


> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...Bud-Light-White-promises-Lesnar-vs-Fedor.html
> 
> Mods must all be asleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Holy9...:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Amen to that, brother. 



mattreis324 said:


> Someone needs to tell him that he doesn't have to give entertaining speeches anymore; he can just go out there and fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

elardo said:


> His apology backs up every single member's complaint that he was being a total jackass.
> 
> Edit: So far it sounds like Dana put him in his place at least. We'll see if Carwin can do the same.


You think Carwin will get a shot before Cain? I think those two should square off for #1 contendership at this point.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> You're right- though I've never defended Mir for being the classiest fighter either. Any fighter whether it be Brock, Mir or anyone who can't put most of the BS pre-fight trash talk aside after the fight I generally have a problem with. :thumbsup:


Me too except I kinda feel bad for brock, alot of pressure on him and all that booing was just classless, I also think IMO he wasnt sure of himself 100% so when he did win It was like see mir I just beat your butt. I dont think he did that to Randy cause Randy never talked smack.:thumbsup:


----------



## goodink (Jul 10, 2009)

*Calm Down!!!*

Brock was just pumped up.

I agree it was stupid but i think he was just totally pumped after he won. I think he was genuinely nervous and was just overwhelmed when he got the win.

I think in the press conference after we saw the real Brock. I am sure Dana had some harsh words but he did look genuine.

He is used to selling tickets and acting the bad guy gets it done. At the end of the fight you saw Frank get to his feet and the stumble towards Brock. I think Brock just caught this out the corner of his eye and thought that Mir was coming to confront him. So he turned round and yelled at him.

As for the interview, he was just pumped and the crowed were booing him, i think he just went with it. He thought "Well if you like booing a bad guy. F**k You, i will give you a bad guy".

I think the crowd angered him. They were chanting for the fight to be stood up. They obviously didn't realise the damage Brock was inflicting with those short punches. The crowd disrespected him, so he did it right back.

I think everyone needs to realise that Brock helped sell the 1.2m PPV. It was only four years ago that the UFC was only getting 60,000 PPV and was close to going under. It's guys like him that bring in the big sposors like Bud light. The sport needs characters like Brock, Tito, Shamrock. It needs crazy dudes like Sanchez and Leben. 

Lets give him another chance. I bet he talks smack leading up to the fight, but will be better behaved after.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

dvonfunk said:


> Is it good for the sport? That's a matter of debate. Will it make him more marketable? Will it make him a bigger draw? I'm willing to bet that it will, and THAT'S the primary reason for his antics.


If people who love MMA are like me, it wont make him a bigger draw because I will never buy a PPV with him on the card. That is the only way people like me and anyone else can influence DW and the UFC.



dvonfunk said:


> Love him or hate him I think we can all agree that he is a force to be reckoned with in the HW division.


No doubt he is a force of nature. Skill? somewhat.. But His talent is more "god" given then anything else.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

goodink said:


> Lets give him another chance.


No.

Lesner is another man baby like Bisping. He just happens to be as big as a truck... Don't like him - never will.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Relax, Brock got his azz chewed out by the boss, who is himself a shining beacon of spiritual light.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish they would stop talking about Lesnar-Fedor. It's not going to happen, and frankly I'm glad it's not going to happen. The idea that Fedor has anything to prove is laughable, and the idea that his crushing Dana's 4-1 business decision would mean anything is hysterical.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

goodink said:


> I think everyone needs to realise that Brock helped sell the 1.2m PPV. It was only four years ago that the UFC was only getting 60,000 PPV and was close to going under. It's guys like him that bring in the big sposors like Bud light. The sport needs characters like Brock, Tito, Shamrock. It needs crazy dudes like Sanchez and Leben.


Alls Brock did was keep money in my pocket in the future. I WILL NEVER BUY A PPV WITH HIM ON THE CARD.



goodink said:


> Lets give him another chance.


Nope


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

aimres said:


> You are supporting the antics by starting this thread.


No I'm not, and he himself has admitted he acted very poorly. And if his plan was to get reaction like mine, basically to turn a true fan that supports and defends him, into a guy who truly dislikes him and wishes for his defeat... then he's a bigger idiot than he let on, and mission acomplished.

This is a sport not a show, we do not need heels and faces to be entertained! Remember, this is Mixed *Martial Arts*. A couple of the main diciplines taught in any martial art are respect and restraint... two traits Brock has lacked in since day one.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

goldberg007 said:


> LOL... yeah WWE is pretty gay.
> 
> But, Lesnar proved tonight that he earned the Heavyweight Title.


Im not picking your post to neg rep ya bro, Its just that the WWE is probably the biggest reason people hate on Brock. And I didnt like him coming over to MMA either and then I hated it when he won herring. Then I thought Couture will mess him up and he got kod too. Heres what Im getting at when your whole life, high school, college etc was all about real amatuer wrestling and your not a rocket scientist or something, what are you gonna do when you grow up? He chose Proffesional wrestling (it was probably his best option) to make a living, and its a hard life, harder than MMa life, they have to be somewhere performing almost everynight. He must have missed real competition and started doing MMA which is another good option to someone who has just wrestled there whole life. I dont see ken shamrock hate and look at him, he left MMA and went to pro wrestling and put on a good 80lbs from steroids, thats how he got his name the worlds most dangerous man, then he came back to MMA and didnt receive all the hate Brock has.:thumbsup:


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> I thought, and I have said many times that Brock was great for this sport. I defended him against anyone that spoke out against him, especially members of this board and tonight I feel like an ass!
> 
> Get the job done, sure... but for the love of god man, show a little f***ing class! To mouth off to Frank, and then sound like a total dick in his interview... just way too over the top for me.
> 
> ...


i think that is what he wants,i dont think he cares if you like him or not,but ill bet you will turn in to his next fight to see if he gets his ass kicked.i do agree with you it was a little over the top but after he appoliges


----------



## jbyrd (Mar 20, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You think Carwin will get a shot before Cain? I think those two should square off for #1 contendership at this point.


I don't think Cain is big enough for Lesnar. Carwin is the only one who has a shot at beating him. Carwin should be next. 

As far as Lesnar's antics. It was truly embarrassing. One of the best parts of MMA is watching two guys squash all the BS after a fight. Lesnar is classless.


----------



## Opponent (Mar 11, 2009)

*Lost money. And lost my Rocky-esque story in Mir.*

I was so psyched for this fight since the Mir/Nog win. I am a huge Frank Mir fan, I had GSP/Jones/Mir, and I was 2/3. I'm glad I only lost 150$ and not 500$! :/

This fight was depressing. I will say the good and the bad about Brock, Brock's win was more than legitimate. He understood the dangers of Mir's guard, and patiently took control, his GnP was really improved, landing good shots, timing them, etc. That being said - Brock's striking SUCKS. Mir tagged him badly. The weight was, and always will be the deciding factor in Lesnar's wins.

"Talk all the shit you want now!" :confused05:

*fingers crowd* 

"Frank Mir had a HORSESHOE UP HIS ASS! I TOLD HIM THAT A YEAR AGO! I PULLED THAT SONOFABITCH OUT.... AND BEAT HIM OVER THE HEAD WITH IT! WOOOOOO!" :thumbsdown:

"I'm gunna go home tonight, I'm gunna drink a COORS LIGHT. That's a COORS LIGHT BECAUSE BUD LIGHT WONT PAY ME NOTHIN!" 

... "Hell I might even get on top of my wife tonight"

That's the poster child for the UFC? I was just starting to like the guy because of his interviews of just being a family man loving his job. Wow. That was embarrassing lol.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I liked the "Hell, I might even get on top of my wife tonight" part. Still... I don't like the guy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

goodink said:


> Brock was just pumped up.
> 
> I agree it was stupid but i think he was just totally pumped after he won. I think he was genuinely nervous and was just overwhelmed when he got the win.
> 
> ...


 
This is his other chance he did similar bullshit after the Herring fight.....Look, I like brock and want to see more....this sport is based of the fundamentals of martial arts and in every form of martial arts respect is prevolant.....Brock showed no ability to get revenge and move on....he's still harboring hate for Mir.....which is fine but at the same time I saw a post earlier that i thought summed it well....part of what makes this sport great is watching guys squash it afterwards.....not some freak screaming in my face while im still tryin to get me feet......



jcal said:


> Im not picking your post to neg rep ya bro, Its just that the WWE is probably the biggest reason people hate on Brock. And I didnt like him coming over to MMA either and then I hated it when he won herring. Then I thought Couture will mess him up and he got kod too. Heres what Im getting at when your whole life, high school, college etc was all about real amatuer wrestling and your not a rocket scientist or something, what are you gonna do when you grow up? He chose Proffesional wrestling (it was probably his best option) to make a living, and its a hard life, harder than MMa life, they have to be somewhere performing almost everynight. He must have missed real competition and started doing MMA which is another good option to someone who has just wrestled there whole life. I dont see ken shamrock hate and look at him, he left MMA and went to pro wrestling and put on a good 80lbs from steroids, thats how he got his name the worlds most dangerous man, then he came back to MMA and didnt receive all the hate Brock has.:thumbsup:


Different, Ken was a real fighter first....sure he did juice and went there....but he didnt start there and then ride a rocket to a title shot when he came back......:thumbsup:



Phailbot said:


> My first post I'm a noob...
> I personally hate Lesnar I don't know why I just hate him as a person. HOWEVER, the guy fought very smart last night end of story. I was in a UFC chat and found funny howmuch they truly hate Lesnar they even started this www.petitionspot.com/petitions/StopLesnar/
> lolol oh well I want a Fedor vs Lesnar fight


 
Welcome to the forum....your in a good place any problems hit up the staff....:thumb02:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I was thinking.... the "get on top of my wife tonight" part... Does that imply that his wife is the real man of the house and doesn't put out as much as he wants? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

jcal said:


> He chose Proffesional wrestling (it was probably his best option) to make a living, and its a hard life, harder than MMa life, they have to be somewhere performing almost everynight. He must have missed real competition and started doing MMA:


Not too sure Pro wresling life is harder than MMA life...I use to wrestle pro -le sigh- for an AWA sister company after I wrestled well in High School...trust me, its not THAT hard. 

MMA fighter trains non stop? (estimating never have done MMA) 
Pro Wrestler trains...well...one year. Punches are fake, chair shots don't hurt, and you don't even have to condition...not to hard, work the gimmick make the money! Look at Hogan wave a hand in front of your ear make some millions. 

As far as Brock...well... just...sigh...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

So much for Brock being a giant gorilla who will maul you in standup as soon as Mir got some tape on him he got schooled standing. Great gameplan by Brock in controling Mir on the ground so he couldn't go for submissions and actually showing some calm and execution in a fight, he threw any respect he gained from that away as soon as the fight ended and he started with his retarded antics though. This matchup is always going to be a tossup in the result if you have this 10 times they probably go 5-5.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Def set the stage for a grudge match.....:thumbsup: Im not sayin i even want to see it but you know its commin.....Dam Franks face was a mess i wonder how he looks right now????


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i laughed when i noticed brock giving the middle finger to the fans booing him.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Although I dislike Lesnar, I'm somewhat glad that Brock is the Champ right now. This will motivate other heavyweights to solve the Brock puzzle. He is a force, no question... 
heavyweights gotta deal with it! 

"How can we beat this guy!?" is the question that needs to be answered now.

IMO, Brock's hole in his game as of now is his stand-up striking. Forget the Herring knockdown... It was just a lucky punch. Yes, he can hit hard but I think he is still technically flawed. he does not set up punches that well. The ones he connected against Heath and Randy we're just single prayer shots but just happen to be meteor-sized fists. The main thing I find beastly bout his game is his tremendous GnP. He knows how trap position to get leverage in his Gnp punches (as if he needs leverage). 

The two styles I can think of that can beat Lesnar:

1) A superior technical striker with very good takedown defense and speedy footwork. If Brock can't catch him to clinch and grapple, Lesnar will just eat punches all day trying to stalk the boxer. I still can't think of a heavyweight fighter in UFC who has these skill sets. Enlighten me pls.

2} A huge strong fighter with explosive power punching and very good wrestling. 
If Lesnar trades with this fighter. He'll risk his chin on this one. Lesnar's chin is not yet tested. Just in case it goes ground, he can't easily bully this opponent. This are the skill sets possesed by Shane Carwin. I really think Carwin has a good chance against Lesnar.

Btw... Carwin's fist are bigger than Lesnar, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Brock's attidude makes me like him a lot more.

He is honest about how he feels. I hate it when a fighter that's been disrespectful to another fighter for weeks all of a sudden pretends to like them or respect them. 

That insincerity is much much worse in my view. Why should fighters like fighters only after they beat them up?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jbyrd said:


> I don't think Cain is big enough for Lesnar. Carwin is the only one who has a shot at beating him. Carwin should be next.
> 
> As far as Lesnar's antics. It was truly embarrassing. One of the best parts of MMA is watching two guys squash all the BS after a fight. Lesnar is classless.


I disagree. I think Cain is plenty big enough and has just as much wrestling accomplishment at the NCAA level too. But I don't think he will get a shot soon.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I heard there was a turn of mind-altering proportions before this fight. I need a link that doesn't require Adobe Flash Player b/c my crap comp won't install it!!! I'M PANICKING!


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

HeelHooker said:


> Brock's attidude makes me like him a lot more.
> 
> He is honest about how he feels. I hate it when a fighter that's been disrespectful to another fighter for weeks all of a sudden pretends to like them or respect them.
> 
> That insincerity is much much worse in my view. Why should fighters like fighters only after they beat them up?


good point, i was amazed that frank mir even put his hands up to touch gloves after all the trash talk.Brock lesnar with no emotion, turned around and walked away.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Brock reminds me of that guy in high school that was bigger then everyone but extremely dumb and awkward. To hear him speak makes me wonder what he was doing the whole time he was in college because he sounds like a 4th grader. He has to be one of the dumbest men in the UFC. Anderson Silva speaks better english. 

He just makes me feel sorry for him because he seems like Tim Sylvia all over again...just wanting to be liked but not really knowing how to do that.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Brock reminds me of that guy in high school that was bigger then everyone but extremely dumb and awkward. To hear him speak makes me wonder what he was doing the whole time he was in college because he sounds like a 4th grader. He has to be one of the dumbest men in the UFC. Anderson Silva speaks better english.
> 
> He just makes me feel sorry for him because he seems like Tim Sylvia all over again...*just wanting to be liked but not really knowing how to do that*.


Prettysure the guy doesn't care at all if people like him or not. What do I know though, I'm just judging from everything he's said and done..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Brock reminds me of that guy in high school that was bigger then everyone but extremely dumb and awkward. To hear him speak makes me wonder what he was doing the whole time he was in college because he sounds like a 4th grader. He has to be one of the dumbest men in the UFC. Anderson Silva speaks better english.
> 
> He just makes me feel sorry for him because he seems like Tim Sylvia all over again...just wanting to be liked but not really knowing how to do that.


I think your personal views are clouding what is actually going on. I see a guy who tries to carefully choose his words, and while he slips or gets caught up in emotion, his interviews are typically well informed and though out. If anything look for his ESPN interview about 3 days ago before the fight.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

dana white has already bitch whipped him into apologising anyway.

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_33536.shtml


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> For the Brock haters to chew on for a while.


 
This is just a terrible pic of frank.....this will harm Brocks image as classless.......


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm liking Lesnar less and less every fight. No he doesn't have to like Mir or respect him. But what I saw last night was a 2 year old on a high after winning a school yard fight.

Also, I bet his wife is really proud. "I might even get on top of my wife tonight". Stay classy Brock.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

this guy is a loser, with a 'me me me' complex....*after the fight regardless of what was said you bury it and show class*. Lesnar is just a douchebag thats violated the cardinal rule of mma.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> this guy is a loser, with a 'me me me' complex....*after the fight regardless of what was said you bury it and show class*. Lesnar is just a douchebag thats violated the cardinal rule of mma.


There is a cardinal rule of MMA? If anything I thought it would be don't cheat, but nope, apparently it is 'Always be nice after the fight'. Maybe if Frank didn't talk so much shit, or the fans appreciated what they saw then Lesnar would have played nice.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Keanman said:


> Wow, I'm liking Lesnar less and less every fight. No he doesn't have to like Mir or respect him. But what I saw last night was a 2 year old on a high after winning a school yard fight.
> 
> Also, I bet his wife is really proud. "I might even get on top of my wife tonight". Stay classy Brock.


I would like to get on top of his wife too, she be hawt.

Edit: Freakin double post


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> There is a cardinal rule of MMA? If anything I thought it would be don't cheat, but nope, apparently it is 'Always be nice after the fight'. Maybe if Frank didn't talk so much shit, or the fans appreciated what they saw then Lesnar would have played nice.


even tito didnt get booed this much and he paid his respect after the fight.

Ohhh and what skill did lesnar show? That headlock on the ground then punch in the face thing...kids at school do that shit.He just uses his strenght and size to overwhelm opponents and thats it. He didnt show an iota of skill


----------



## shwick (Jul 12, 2009)

frank mir is a little smack talking bitch and deserved what he got last night, a big beating to the face


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Ohhh and what skill did lesnar show? That headlock on the ground then punch in the face thing...kids at school do that shit.He just uses his strenght and size to overwhelm opponents and thats it. He didnt show an iota of skill


that might be true, but whatever gets him the win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> even tito didnt get booed this much and he paid his respect after the fight.
> 
> Ohhh and what skill did lesnar show? That headlock on the ground then punch in the face thing...kids at school do that shit.He just uses his strenght and size to overwhelm opponents and thats it. He didnt show an iota of skill


Skill is supposed to overcome that strength. Just like learning martial arts is supposed to defeat that high school bully.

If anything this fight showed there is a lot more to fighting then just a refined ability. 

And to say that Lesnar showed no skill is absolutely stupid. He showed little skill in his first couple fights relying purely on instinct. This fight he was cool, calculated and employed a method/strategy never really seen before. He was able to completely smother Mir keeping him from doing absolutely anything while inflicting amazing punishment. Give the guy some respect as a fighter.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Skill is supposed to overcome that strength. Just like learning martial arts is supposed to defeat that high school bully.
> 
> If anything this fight showed there is a lot more to fighting then just a refined ability.
> 
> And to say that Lesnar showed no skill is absolutely stupid. He showed little skill in his first couple fights relying purely on instinct. This fight he was cool, calculated and employed a method/strategy never really seen before. He was able to completely smother Mir keeping him from doing absolutely anything while inflicting amazing punishment. Give the guy some respect as a fighter.


I stand by my statement that lesnar showed no skill. NOW IM NOT SAYING HE HASNT GOT ANY SKILL but that that he didnt show them. He beat mir simply because of his size. Lesnar is a genetic freak he can get away with showing minimal skill and pound out a victory.
He smothers everyone, didnt he 'smother' mir in the first encounter...yes mir got away but he did smother him


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Who is going to defeat Lesnar??? He made quick work of Mir!!!!! Was Mir lucky at 81???? YEEEEEEEES!!!! Last night proved it!!!!


----------



## tsnorquist (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Brock. He seems like a typical run of the mill honest guy that doesn't bs anyone.

They're fighters, they're supposed to not like each other.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Thoughts. Mir should've trained a lot harder on scrambling and getting out of the bottom position like Couture instead of relying on his ju-jitsu to save the day with a submission. I think Mir got way too caught up in his own hype with the "super awesome striking" and "best BJJ in the world" after his win over Big Nog, and he believed his striking and BJJ would be more than enough to beat Lesnar. He was expecting another easy win and didn't prepare for what he'd need to do if he got into trouble, such as what would happen if his jitz got neutralized.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Dana must be loving this, even though Brock was completely unprofessional, I bet their are going to be tons of people tuning into see Brock's next fight. He may be an ass and a oversized gorilla, but he knows how to keep people watching. Dana must be all on his dong now.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> I stand by my statement that lesnar showed no skill. NOW IM NOT SAYING HE HASNT GOT ANY SKILL but that that he didnt show them. He beat mir simply because of his size. Lesnar is a genetic freak he can get away with showing minimal skill and pound out a victory.
> He smothers everyone, didnt he 'smother' mir in the first encounter...yes mir got away but he did smother him


Obviously you are letting your well known hate cloud your judgment. 

The difference from his first fight smother to this one is that in the first one he didn't show the greatest ground skills and kept leaving himself open for submissions(almost an armbar and then the leg lock). 

Even for a big powerful guy like Brock it isn't easy to completely pin a guy like Mir and render him useless from his guard while putting him in a position to knock him out. Mir couldn't attempt submissions or protect his face, not because Lesnar is so big and strong but because of Lesnar's wrestling ability(yes wrestling is a skill...).

The 3 main skills in the UFC are Boxing, Wrestling and Jiu Jitsu and Lesnar already has 1 of those mastered... But because it isn't Jiu Jitsu he isn't considered "skilled"... People(even Brock) aren't just born into a NCAA 106-5 record and dominant UFC wrestling, they learn it from years of practice just like a martial artist.

I guess according to you and others Couture is also not skilled because he just uses his freak strength and wrestling skill to beat up guys. I mean the guy doesn't use jiu jitsu and his stand up isn't really any better then Lesnars(Lesnar was winning the stand up in their fight). 

People are just spouting drivel because this is Lesnar and some of you just hate the guy because Dana White saw him and knew that he could be a dominant champion, just like he has been so far...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Dana need to get Fedor signed and fight Lesnar that would be the greatest MMA fight ever.


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

S_515_S said:


> Who is going to defeat Lesnar??? He made quick work of Mir!!!!! Was Mir lucky at 81???? YEEEEEEEES!!!! Last night proved it!!!!


Shane Carwin might give him a run for his money. I doubt he'll be able to pull out a win though. I think the only person that will beat Lesnar is Fedor.


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Dana need to get Fedor signed and fight Lesnar that would be the greatest MMA fight ever.


Tied for the greatest fight ever if St. Pierre and Silva ever meet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Dana need to get Fedor signed and fight Lesnar that would be the greatest MMA fight ever.


From a fans perspective yes. But from a marketing perspective it just won't happen(unless Fedor is willing to agree to a multifight deal which would make him the UFC's poster boy if he won against Brock).

Dana finally has the HW champion that he has been looking for. He isn't going to just throw together a match that could potentially ruin Lesnar's career and the UFC's credibility. If Lesnar wins then the UFC would be fine but a loss to Fedor and then Fedor walking would be a huge set back to what Dana has done to strengthen the HW division with the new upcoming blood.

Edit: Someone else posted this yesterday and it actually made some sense to me. It was about Lesnar possibly severing ties with the UFC in the future in order to fight Fedor to see if he really is the best HW in the world. I actually could see something like that happening if Fedor won't come work for the UFC.


----------



## Leon22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here are the facts. Fedore Beat Sapp, Nog beat Sapp, Lashley beat Sapp and they were giving him a 55-100 lbs weight advantage. Sapp is stronger then Lesnar and bigger then him, difference is Lesnar knows how to wrestle (thats a skill) and he is very exploisive, thats why he uses weight and plyometric training in his regimen (maybe Mir should have done the same as oppose to making fun of Brock for power training). 

Fedor also knocked out Sylvia, so did Arlovski. Sylvia also weighed in at 265 lbs on the weigh in and probably went upto 275-280 like Brock on fight night. 

If I am not mistaken, Lesnar took Couture standing and TKO'd him. How is that smothering your opponent?

Royce Gracie beat Kimo Leopoldo, Gracie gave up 50 pounds to Kimo, Gracie tapped Kimo out. 

For I don't know how long the same people who are blasting Brock now, used to say skill and technique will always defeat size and brute strength. Which for the most part has pretty much been the case over the last 15-16 years in MMA. 

Now when Brock beats Mir who is one of the best submission heavy weights to have fought in the game, all of a sudden it is only because of Brock's size and strength that he won the fight and that a new division should be made. Give me a break. 

There are two things that seperate Brock and Sapp. Brock has skills, he knows how to wrestle better then anyone else in the heavy weight division (don't try telling me wrestling isn't a skill) and his explosiveness. But, as you can see explosiveness isn't determind by how big you are cause if that were the case, Sapp would be the HW champ.

Carwin is around the same size as Brock, he is just as explosive, but his wrestling is not on Brock's level and he has one punch KO power going for him. Aside from that, he doesn't defend well against strikes as evidenced in the Gonzaga fight. But, people who hate Brock will praise Carwin, even though it is clear that his strength and explosiveness is one of his great advanatages as well. It's kind of pathetic. 

I didn't like his attitude after the fight. But, he was pretty humble in the post fight press conference and very apologetic. Lesnar admitted his flaws in that he is a sore loser and he still carries some of what he learned in WWE around with him and it takes a big man to admit that of himself on an international level.

Finally, re-watch the end of the fight, Lesnar didn't chase Mir down. Mir got up from being unconcious and ran his way over to Brock for I don't know what and all Brock did was tell that's what happens when you run your mouth and like Brock said he felt that Mir didn't even know where he was.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Obviously you are letting your well known hate cloud your judgment.
> 
> The difference from his first fight smother to this one is that in the first one he didn't show the greatest ground skills and kept leaving himself open for submissions(almost an armbar and then the leg lock).
> 
> ...


Thank you finally somebody is making sense, wrestling is probably the most important piece of the mma puzzle, it has the best takedowns BAR NONE and the best ground control and if im not correct didnt he KO randy the wrestler couture in the standup. Brocks only gonna get better so you guys better get used to him, I think if you want to do a martial art that is the best all around take wrestling, then all you have to do is add elbows and punches seeing youll have complete control of your opponent. Wrestlers also have the best conditioning, its not like jujitsu where you get a position and rest.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

As much as I love Fedor, I think Brock will take him down instantly and not risk anything on the feet. Hold and pound him like he did to Mir. Last night was tough to watch if your a Mir fan, Brock basically cradled him like a baby and punched him for fun, not to end the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> I stand by my statement that lesnar showed no skill. NOW IM NOT SAYING HE HASNT GOT ANY SKILL but that that he didnt show them. He beat mir simply because of his size. Lesnar is a genetic freak he can get away with showing minimal skill and pound out a victory.
> He smothers everyone, didnt he 'smother' mir in the first encounter...yes mir got away but he did smother him


i dont see what you mean. lesnar showed strong wrestling abilities and his standup, while not exactly world-class, is undeniably effective. additionally he didn't even come close to getting subbed by a guy with world-class bjj so he clearly has good sub defense these days too.

mir is one of the best grapplers around and nearly as big as lesnar. if lesnar didn't apply strong wrestling and sub defense he wouldn't be able to take down and control mir the way he did, forty lbs weight difference is simply not enough to account for that. maybe an unskilled guy his size could do something against a welterweight but in this case lesnar's skills were critical to him putting on the great showing he did.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> I stand by my statement that lesnar showed no skill. NOW IM NOT SAYING HE HASNT GOT ANY SKILL but that that he didnt show them. He beat mir simply because of his size. Lesnar is a genetic freak he can get away with showing minimal skill and pound out a victory.
> He smothers everyone, didnt he 'smother' mir in the first encounter...yes mir got away but he did smother him


Royce Gracie could submit guys 70 pounds more than himself while getting smothered. Why didn't Brock get subbed by the best bjj in the HW division? He had wrist control on Mir when on the ground, kept his hips on Mirs so that there was no distance between them, he stood back up real quick when Mir was laying back (a situation identical to the one where he got subbed before), he took Mir down when he realized he couldn't outbox him, he stopped him from getting back up and wore him out by not allowing Mir to move at all. A fighter who showed no skill would have not done any of those things, it just so happens that he was big and he used it to his advantage. Nobody was claiming GSP had no skill when he did the exact same thing to BJ Penn, all you haters are so ignorant.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Prettysure the guy doesn't care at all if people like him or not. What do I know though, I'm just judging from everything he's said and done..


His nonverbal communication says a lot more as does all of ours.



cdtcpl said:


> I think your personal views are clouding what is actually going on. I see a guy who tries to carefully choose his words, and while he slips or gets caught up in emotion, his interviews are typically well informed and though out. If anything look for his ESPN interview about 3 days ago before the fight.


Not really...I actaully don't have any personal views. I think the guy is a douchebag, but I don't dislike him at all. But for him to carefully choose his words only reinforces my point rathers then disproves it. He does care what people think...if not, then he wouldn't have gotten so emptional at Mir last night. How can you have an emotional reaction if you don't care?


----------



## Patranus (Jul 12, 2009)

I really don't understand what all the talk is about. UFC has nothing to do with "personality". All that matters is what happens in the ring.

Lesnar DISMANTALED Mir in the octagon and there is no disputing that fact.

You guys want to talk about "class" all you want but it was CLASSLESS of the fans to boo Lesnar after winning the fight. They deserved the big F-YOU from Lesnar.


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

Patranus said:


> You guys want to talk about "class" all you want but it was CLASSLESS of the fans to boo Lesnar after winning the fight. They deserved the big F-YOU from Lesnar.


I think the fans were more booing at the fact that they WANTED this match to be on the feet yet it stayed on the ground, GG Herb. I would boo too if I was there the match was just crappy and not exciting, he smothered a guy for two rounds it wasn't worth 40 odd dollars to see in PPV let alone pay ALL that money to see it in person.

PLUS there is a large difference between having respect in that ring and being a spectator, IMO.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Just a few pics of the great BROCK LESNAR. I hope the Lesnar-hating-children like them


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Phailbot said:


> I think the fans were more booing at the fact that they WANTED this match to be on the feet yet it stayed on the ground, GG Herb. I would boo too if I was there the match was just crappy and not exciting, he smothered a guy for two rounds it wasn't worth 40 odd dollars to see in PPV let alone pay ALL that money to see it in person.


You thought that fight was boring? I hate to say this, but maybe you'd be better off watching kickboxing or karate or any sport without a ground game. He was mauling Mir on the ground. It was the opposite of "crappy and not exciting". 

GG Herb Dean for not listening to ignorant fans. Any ref who lets his decisions be influenced by the fans is not doing his job properly.



> PLUS there is a large difference between having respect in that ring and being a spectator, IMO.


so, it's ok for fans to blatantly disrespect brock, but lesnar needs to respect those fans anyway. :confused02: Sorry, I disagree. They deserve as much respect as they show.


----------



## Hi im Nick (May 22, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Dana need to get Fedor signed and fight Lesnar that would be the greatest MMA fight ever.


imo i don't think Fedor would last more than 2 rounds against Lesnar.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Phailbot said:


> I think the fans were more booing at the fact that they WANTED this match to be on the feet yet it stayed on the ground, GG Herb.


you are way off on that one. people were booing his celebration when he was happy.

And to all you haters, watch the end of that fight closely. He goes around with his hands up hoping for some cheers, only after they boo him did he react. Brock won, and reacted to people giving him shit he didn't deserve, it's that simple, any other interpretation is just plain biased hatred.


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

rabakill said:


> you are way off on that one. people were booing his celebration when he was happy.


they were booing during the fight as well or did you go deaf when they were chanting to put them on their feet? Maybe you went deaf when Herb Dean told Lesnar multiple times he needed to work on top instead of laying the smother on him as well?

And they really booed him when he talked trash to Mir following the fight.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I honestly didn't see an improvement of Brock's skills in the fight like some people are saying. When Lesnar and Mir were standing up I think Mir had more of a chance and showed more in terms of striking compared to Lesnar. Brock took over when again like all his fights he smothers his opponent to the ground and reigns the gnp. Although I'll give him a small improvement with not just riding Mir's back like he did in the Herring fight. Having a large weight and size advantage is mainly what helps him win thus far not a well versed, striking or submission game like people are eluding to. Anyone can land a haymaker and drop a guy, but striking in combination's with different weapons like kicks, elbows, knees, fists is a striking game.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bmo37 said:


> I honestly didn't see an improvement of Brock's skills in the fight like some people are saying. When Lesnar and Mir were standing up I think Mir had more of a chance and showed more in terms of striking compared to Lesnar. Brock took over when again like all his fights he smothers his opponent to the ground and reigns the gnp. Although I'll give him a small improvement with not just riding Mir's back like he did in the Herring fight. Having a large weight and size advantage is mainly what helps him win thus far not a well versed, striking or submission game like people are eluding to. Anyone can land a haymaker and drop a guy, but striking in combination's with different weapons like kicks, elbows, knees, fists is a striking game.


uh, he just GnP'ed out one of the best HW BJJ guys in the world. Not getting subbed in and of itself is a big accomplishment. It takes skill to avoid subs too, you know.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> Brock took over when again like all his fights he smothers his opponent to the ground and reigns the gnp.


You know, maybe if Mir trained more in scrambling & ways of getting back to his feet, he wouldn't have been flat on his back for 3/4 of the fight. Put it this way, Randy Couture, who gives up even more weight to Brock was able to scramble and get his ass off the mat when Lesnar took him down. Mir couldn't do dick. Working to get back onto your feet after being taken down is a part of MMA. Mir sucked at it and Lesnar took full advantage of it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You thought that fight was boring? I hate to say this, but maybe you'd be better off watching kickboxing or karate or any sport without a ground game. He was mauling Mir on the ground. It was the opposite of "crappy and not exciting".
> 
> GG Herb Dean for not listening to ignorant fans. Any ref who lets his decisions be influenced by the fans is not doing his job properly.
> 
> so, it's ok for fans to blatantly disrespect brock, but lesnar needs to respect those fans anyway. :confused02: Sorry, I disagree. They deserve as much respect as they show.


A standup could have been justified at that point Lesnar got rocked by that knee and was just laying on Mir for a while doing nothing he eventually recovered and finished him but that doesn't changed what happened prior to that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> uh, he just GnP'ed out one of the best HW BJJ guys in the world. Not getting subbed in and of itself is a big accomplishment. It takes skill to avoid subs too, you know.


 
I agree with you Hex....he's def improving......but at the same there def is a pattern to what Brock is gonna try and do and Mir didnt have the answer or the ability to get away....

Funny on the countdown Mir is talkinabout Brock workin his BJJ defense....where was Franks....???:confused02:


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

I think Brock did a good job in defeating Frank. From what I could see, Brock didn't simply lay on Frank and grind out a win by decision. Brock kept Frank's arm under control and for a while during the first round, he had Frank's head trapped as well.

Did Brock improve from his last fight? I believe so. He showed more control and use of strategy this time around. He didn't simply go bonkers when he took Frank down. His strikes were effective, which is evident from the appearance of damage on Frank's face. Now, did Brock turn around and become a dynamic fighter like GSP? Heck no. But he did get better or at least fought smarter.

As HexRei already said, the fact that Brock wasn't submitted by one of the best BJJ HWs is a point of significance.

Brock did what he needed to do to win the fight. He applied a gameplan that definitely worked while Frank wasn't able to implement whatever plan he had in mind nor was he able to deal with Brock's ability to negate his submissions on the ground.

I'm a Brock supporter, however, I was rooting for Frank to win, I bet on Frank as well. I simply feel that being a champion wouldn't benefit Brock as a fighter at this time. He needs to fight more often to fully realize his potential. As a champion, I don't think he'll be getting as many fights and he may not have the necessary motivation to really improve as much as he could. He's at the top of the division, there's no need for him to be hungry. It's up to him to continue to try to improve.

I think Brock's win may be a good thing, though, for the HW division. With Brock as the champion, it'll hopefully drive the other HW fighters to bring their game up to the next level because Brock doesn't appear to be a pushover.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> A standup could have been justified at that point Lesnar got rocked by that knee and was just laying on Mir for a while doing nothing he eventually recovered and finished him but that doesn't changed what happened prior to that.


not imho. he was landing punches and working to lock up mir's arm in order to land more of them and more cleanly. i think dean didn't realize just how hard those punches were or how bad he was hurting mir with them. If these guys were lw's those punches probably wouldn't have done much but with lesnar's strength, i mean mir's face was HAMBURGER after the first round from those alone, and he finished with pretty much the exact same strategy.



coldcall420 said:


> I agree with you Hex....he's def improving......but at the same there def is a pattern to what Brock is gonna try and do and Mir didnt have the answer or the ability to get away....


most fighters have a pattern. if you look at the way brock fights, he has a very similar style to Randy's except less clinching for takedowns and more leg shoots. and its not like randy does anything different on the ground either, most of the time he does exactly what brock did, lay in half guard, don't bother gassing himself trying to pass, and rain GnP.


----------



## Patranus (Jul 12, 2009)

Phailbot said:


> Maybe you went deaf when Herb Dean told Lesnar multiple times he needed to work on top instead of laying the smother on him as well?


I thinks Mir's face would tell a different story.

It is CRYSTAL CLEAR and Lesnar was "doing work" and not simply "smothering" Mir.

The best part was the pre fight where Mir was talking trash about Lesnar's woman like short punches on the ground.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I just rewatched this fight. The crowd was cheering for Lesnar after he won....Until he got in franks face to talk shit. 

Brock could be one of the best HW's to get in the cage if he drops this whole bs attitude, and just keeps developing his skills.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Look to all the people in the thread, if brock drops the no respect personality he will be one of the best. I don't blame him for the blow up after the fight, Mir talked a lot of trash more than bisping did and if I was brock I would have been pumped after the domination. I am not a brock fan but I respect him know as a fighter. Look mir was even talking trash with the thumbs up in the first round and smiling. All I am saying is when you talk trash like that you better back it up. Mir did not, bisping did not. Enough said!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I agree with you Hex....he's def improving......but at the same there def is a pattern to what Brock is gonna try and do and Mir didnt have the answer or the ability to get away....
> 
> Funny on the countdown Mir is talkinabout Brock workin his BJJ defense....where was Franks....???:confused02:


Frank stated he was working on the intricacies of submissions and moves that Brock hadn't even ever heard of. Sounds like he should have been working on cage walking and scrambles a little bit more.


----------



## Jermaine786 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Lesnar v Mir... Is Lesnar Bringing Drama?*

Do you think brock lesnar is bringing drama into the UFC? I was thinking about this last night after the fight...

After his show last night after the fight vs Mir, it seems as though either 1) he was really emotional or 2) he's been told by UFC higher ups to bring drama into the UFC to increase MMA's popularity against a large younger crowd...

After all, WWE is extremely profitable... and UFC is a business..

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i'll post the same reply i did in that other thread where you brought up this topic:

firstly, dana built the zuffa ufc era after the business model of WWE. He has said this himself.

second, that drama has been a big thing in the ufc for a long time. remember penn vs pulver? trigg vs hughes 1? baroni vs everyone? ken sham vs tito? tito vs everyone? i mean tito made a new degrading shirt for every fight almost, lol! and that's just to name a few. sure, some fighters avoid that kind of thing but plenty don't. and the ones with a lot of sh*t talk and drama are the ones that tend to be memorable and profitable for the ufc.

third, mir talked MAD sh*t about lesnar. i mean watch the pre-fight interviews. he was crazy disrespectful.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Can we make more Lesner threads please?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Edit: I feel dumb, no more posting in these fringe Brock threads.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Who is this Brock Lesnar you speak of? I've not heard anything about him before.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

*Bottom Line*

Mir came to compete in an athletic competition. Lesnar came to fight.

I think a lot of elitists in the MMA communty are so captivated by the beauty and technique of BJJ and "technical stiking" that they devlop an image that this is some sort of pristine, pure form of athletic competition. They forget that this is supposed to be a damn FIGHT! When a guy like Brock shows up and just smashes people while throwing all the technical crap out the window, it shatters that paradigm they've developed so they have to resist it and hate it. GnP smashin someone is seen as too simplistic and beneath their standards. 

Frank Mir's pre-fight comments personified that. Mir: "I'm working on moves Brock doesn't even know the names of yet. HAHA! Don't worry, Brock; I'll explain what I just said to you later. HAHA!" How'd that work out for you, Franky Boy?!?! :sign02:

I listened to Mir during the Countdown and I heard elitist snobbery that disgusted me and it's frequently echoed here on these boards which is why I rarely come here any more. I'm only here now because I knew what the Brock-hater reaction would be and needed some laughs. 

To all the hater-ade drinkers and snobs who never gave Brock a chance from minute one and now sit sad that your "real MMA fighters" have been smashed by a "fake WWE wrestler", I salute you Brock-style: :angry07::angry07::angry07:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I hear there bringing the macho man in to take the belt..end of story.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

HexRei said:


> i'll post the same reply i did in that other thread where you brought up this topic:
> 
> firstly, dana built the zuffa ufc era after the business model of WWE. He has said this himself.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was planned or welcomed by Dana at all, bottom line you don't shit on your sponsors, and two you don't disrespect your fan base for one reason, they pay your bills. fighter grudges are fine this will always exists same with bad attitudes it draws people to the fighter hatem or likem, but I think Brock is still in that fake WWE mindset and he doesn't need to do that. I think he has a chip on his shoulder still and looks for ways to look unique. When in fact he doesn't need to do it whatsoever his uniqueness is being a huge beast of a man.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lesnar looked really good, and ridiculously strong. No one can take that away from him. But I was as disappointed in his lack of sportsmanship as anyone else.

I wonder, though, why he comes off as laidback in many of his interviews, but post-fight he's such a loose cannon. Is it a calculated thing, a WWE thing as many have suggested? Or is the fact he seems to need time to calm down an indicator that it's an emotional thing, just Brock being amped up?

Certainly, he seems to fight with more emotion than many men in the sport. And if anyone's going to create an emotional response in a guy like Brock, it's a guy like Frank Mir.

Brock cetainly didn't behave so badly when he fought Randy Couture. Is that because Randy's just so hard to get mad at?

I'm not making excuses for Brock. He's a grown man and he's responsible for his own actions. But I question this popular dismissal of those actions as mere pro-wrestling hype. This may just be Brock, being Brock.

Either way, I hope some more time in the sport will smooth his rough edges. We'll see.


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

We see people refuse to touch gloves in the beginning all the time. We see bad sportsmanship in sports all the time, and they are typically not handled by the president of the company. The only _serious_ problem with all of this, and the reason behind White's intervention, is the sponsor jab. You do not...I repeat...do _not_ piss off Budweiser. They sink more money into sports sponsorships than any other company. Why won't they sponsor you and give you money, Brock? Because that is waaay beneath them. Sponsoring individual fighters is for the small fries like delis and supplement websites. Budweiser pays the big money to get their logo taking up 80% of the octagon which is on screen about 80% of the event. They are not interested in a logo on your shorts. 

Aside from that, I don't really fault the guy. This just shows that he has a lot more pro-wrestler to shake out. If you watch his non-fight related interviews, he is actually a pretty soft-spoken, intelligent guy. It is sort of like a kid who has been the class clown for 8 years or more in school. They may be smart, that may not be them, but once they get a crowd focusing on them their brain goes on "entertain autopilot". He even admits it in so many words when his explanation is that he was "amped up".


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Lots of good points all round. I'm digging how this thread has managed to remain so civil! 

I'm not sure I agree whether the WWE has anything to do with it. Brock is a monster. I would imagine that his whole life, he's had nothing but yes men to deal with. I don't think he had any trouble in school! He was pretty much the star of WWE where they seemed to love him being a complete tosser. Enter the UFC. I would guess having to listen to the juicy shit Mir was spouting was a completely new experience for Brock! Has he he ever had to deal with genuine trash talk? Not the scripted rubbish in the WWE? I think that's why he exploded like that after beating Mir down. The trash talk got to him and made him doubt himself a little bit. This beating will do wonders for his confidence and the next time the trash talking starts he'll deal with it better and not have a complete fit at the end of a 1.2 million PPV event.

Disclaimer : I'm not a psychiatrist and talk an awful lot of shit sometimes.


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I wonder, though, why he comes off as laidback in many of his interviews, but post-fight he's such a loose cannon. Is it a calculated thing, a WWE thing as many have suggested? Or is the fact he seems to need time to calm down an indicator that it's an emotional thing, just Brock being amped up?
> 
> Certainly, he seems to fight with more emotion than many men in the sport. And if anyone's going to create an emotional response in a guy like Brock, it's a guy like Frank Mir.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. I also saw Brock's behavior as something very likely to be emotional rather than rational. Frank did a lot of jabbing at Brock in pre-fight trash talk, which is no excuse, but I think he pushed the right buttons. This is no excuse for his behavior but I think part of it deals with what I've said before, which is that Brock doesn't have a lot of fights under his belt.

Brock is no seasoned vet by any means yet he has been given a quick ticket to the top. I'm not saying he isn't a legitimate champion but I am saying that he hasn't had to truly earn his initial shot at the title as a fighter. However, the fact remains is that he is the champion and he defended the title.

Back to my point of relative inexperience, Brock simply hasn't had a lot of time as a fighter. He's already at the top of the division and he's expected to act like a class act professional? What reason, aside from business considerations like staying in the good graces of sponsors, does he have to be a humble and respectful competitor? It's not like he had to fight his way up to the top, be given time and opportunity as a fighter to cultivate a true appreciation and respect for the sport of MMA. He was given a great opportunity to go for the title.

With his impressive record of wins over losses in the UFC so far, I would think he believes he has done a good job. Yet at the same time you have people who doubt his ability as a fighter, bringing up his pro-wrestling background again and again as an insult. People continue to use his pro-wrestling past as a jab against him in MMA. I think that this is at the very least a factor in his blow up at the end of the fight. Again, this is no excuse but my own thoughts on at least a partial reason for his behavior.

I'll say it again, I'm a broken record, I'm sorry, but I wish Brock had to fight more to get to where he's at. Such a journey doesn't guarantee that an individual will learn all they need to learn to fully realize their fighting potential and become a consummate professional but it definitely helps.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

dacypher said:


> We see people refuse to touch gloves in the beginning all the time. We see bad sportsmanship in sports all the time, and they are typically not handled by the president of the company. The only _serious_ problem with all of this, and the reason behind White's intervention, is the sponsor jab. You do not...I repeat...do _not_ piss off Budweiser. They sink more money into sports sponsorships than any other company. Why won't they sponsor you and give you money, Brock? Because that is waaay beneath them. Sponsoring individual fighters is for the small fries like delis and supplement websites. Budweiser pays the big money to get their logo taking up 80% of the octagon which is on screen about 80% of the event. They are not interested in a logo on your shorts.
> 
> Aside from that, I don't really fault the guy. This just shows that he has a lot more pro-wrestler to shake out. If you watch his non-fight related interviews, he is actually a pretty soft-spoken, intelligent guy. It is sort of like a kid who has been the class clown for 8 years or more in school. They may be smart, that may not be them, but once they get a crowd focusing on them their brain goes on "entertain autopilot". He even admits it in so many words when his explanation is that he was "amped up".


They always touch gloves in the center of the ring before the fight starts. No reason to do it afterwards if you don't want to.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> They always touch gloves in the center of the ring before the fight starts. No reason to do it afterwards if you don't want to.


His point was that we have seen quite a few fights where they refused to touch gloves. This isn't the first time it has happened.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Patranus said:


> I thinks Mir's face would tell a different story.
> 
> It is CRYSTAL CLEAR and Lesnar was "doing work" and not simply "smothering" Mir.
> 
> The best part was the pre fight where Mir was talking trash about Lesnar's woman like short punches on the ground.


you do realize like one or two shots from those lunchboxes will mash anyones face......I realize he landed more and def controlled the arm so I agree there.....



diablo5597 said:


> Can we make more Lesner threads please?


Lmao.....:thumbsup: This is the only one i can find....NOT

READ THIS........Its just FYI but relevant to this thread..... http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59031-frank-mir-next-time-ill-show-him.html#post932767


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Even Randy referred to Lesnar's fists as "canned hams." He doesn't need a lot of windup to hit hard.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

*What*

What's the difference between talking mad smack pre fight or post fight?? I Dont get why so many ppl get upset, if some guy is really talking trash pre fight just to "hype" the fight, that's about as WWE as it gets, yet ppl get mad at brock for the WWE style quotes etc.... which way you want it?? Why do you have to be respectful after, but full of it before?? If the "real" fans dont appreciate the antics, why is it the status quo to make up things, say things you dont believe and be a liar pre fight?? I respect Brock more because he doesnt say things he doesnt mean to get ppl excited, if he says he doesnt like you, he means it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Between a good post and mindless drivel? About 40 iq points.

Edit - My post was made before he edited his. 

Because trash talk post fight is normally not personal, it's 'ill KO him' or 'his wrestling is worse than mine' which is fine.

After the fight, is where it can get a bit personal and lines are blurred with adrenaline and people often overstep the mark.


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

the difference is you can only talk shit post fight if you are a fan favorite


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Can MMAF has more ******* Brock/Mir threads PLZ?! We're really lacking in that department....the difference is that 

1) Usually people with more than 4 ******* MMA fights in their entire life do that.
2) There is usually a hand shake or a hug after the smack talk.
3) The smack talk before the fight is to hype up the fight, what's the point of smack talking after the fight...unless of course you are no class big monkey.
4) No more threads from you PLZ!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree it is totally WWE to talk trash first then nothing after. Like these guys actually hate each other. Mir talked a lot of shit prefight as did Brock. If Brock still doesnt like Mir after he KOd him thats his business, I wouldnt like him either. Fighters should be respectful because its good sportsmanship but this is fighting, you need the rivalrys, you need the smack talk. It makes a lot of hype for future bouts.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Mir to fight Carwin/Cain winner. 

Brock to fight Nog/Couture winner.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Mir to fight Carwin/Cain winner.
> 
> Brock to fight Nog/Couture winner.


Everyone keeps saying this...Why would you want to see Couture vs Lesnar so soon if he were to win? If Couture was to win, then I would say winner of Cain/Carwin to fight Lesnar. If Nog was to win, then I guess put him against Lesnar, even though it has a good chance of reflecting the Mir fight. As for Mir, I'd say either loser of Cain/Carwin or Kongo. I still have a hard time with Cain getting a title shot if he were to beat Carwin, but what the hell, Lesnar got his shot with hardly any experience, why not do the same for Cain?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont want to see Randy lose to Lesner again or Nog, I think Cain would lose bad too, Carwin is the one id like to see fight lesner. Maybe 5 years ago Nog could have pulled it of maybe but nowadays no way i can see it and I like him too much to see that. Since the pickings are so slim in the ufc It has to be cain or carwin and Cain could not finish Congo if that means anything and Carwin is still somewhat of a questionmark for me too. Is gonzaga out of the picture? does anybody think hed have a chance? Wheres Bob Sapp? lol


----------



## swellin (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive read through about 40 pages, and the main tick against brock seems to be his size, So because he is extremely strong, something that he has worked on his entire life, that means there is no skill? Power is a skill, and as everyone is finding out its a very very good skill to have, its not like he woke up one night and had over 200 pounds of muscles on his body. He had to train his ass off for that power, just like a bjj guy works his ass off for that skill, or a kick boxer, get were im going with this? Power is a skill just like any thing else and being able to pick up a car is very helpful in a fight any fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> His point was that we have seen quite a few fights where they refused to touch gloves. This isn't the first time it has happened.


I know...I was just reinforcing it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

swellin said:


> Ive read through about 40 pages, and the main tick against brock seems to be his size, So because he is extremely strong, something that he has worked on his entire life, that means there is no skill? Power is a skill, and as everyone is finding out its a very very good skill to have, its not like he woke up one night and had over 200 pounds of muscles on his body. He had to train his ass off for that power, just like a bjj guy works his ass off for that skill, or a kick boxer, get were im going with this? Power is a skill just like any thing else and being able to pick up a car is very helpful in a fight any fight.


Power is a gift, channelling it is a skill.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, he did channel it...right toward Mir's face.










Damn, he must be sore right now.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah when they were interviewing him after he looked like he just wanted to go lay down and get some morphine right away


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

*No real reason to hate Brock*

Hate is a very strong word, but I assure you, many a MMA fan has very good reason to hate/dislike this "ogre".

What encompasses a martial artists diverges from discipline, strategy and technique. Am I saying Brock lacks these qualities? Honestly, I don't know, because I've only ever witnessed him relying on his brute strength. As GSP, Anderson or Torres are the embodiments of a mixed martial artist, so is Brock the embodiment of size and strength. Size and strength, everything marital arts is supposed to be able to overcome, and I really believe that. However, in Brock's case it may not apply, due to the fact of sheer EXCESSIVE size and strength.

Ultimately, it's not Brock himself we hate, it's what he stands for (strength-size) and what he stands against (martial arts).

In case you're slightly retarded, I'll put it simply, Brock is NOT a mixed martial artists. No matter how bad he would like to be one, it is very unlikely to happen, due to his size-strength blessing/curse.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with that, also i think humility and respect for your opponent plays a part in being a true martial artist Brock has neither.So he can go fuk himself.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is getting ridiculous. He seems to be a one trick pony with his wrestling, but so are many guys. Wrestling is a martial art. If you think size and strength are everything, go ask Bob Sapp and Giant Silva how they do in MMA. Brock is a mixed martial artist. It's just that everyone who dislikes him would like to deny that fact. Now matter how bad you would like him not to be one. He might be one dimensional at this point, but so is Aoki, Leites and Mirko. One factor in amateur wrestling is size and strength. 

Given that both wrestlers have the same technique, the bigger and stronger guy will win. That's why wrestlers train to become stronger. It's a factor of the game, always was and will be. I fail to see how size and strength stand against MMA.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. He seems to be a one trick pony with his wrestling, but so are many guys. Wrestling is a martial art. If you think size and strength are everything, go ask Bob Sapp and Giant Silva how they do in MMA. Brock is a mixed martial artist. It's just that everyone who dislikes him would like to deny that fact. Now matter how bad you would like him not to be one. He might be one dimensional at this point, but so is Aoki, Leites and Mirko. One factor in amateur wrestling is size and strength.
> 
> Given that both wrestlers have the same technique, the bigger and stronger guy will win. That's why wrestlers train to become stronger. It's a factor of the game, always was and will be. I fail to see how size and strength stand against MMA.


Couldn't have put it better myself. Seriously, wrestling IS a martial art, and possibly tied with BJJ as the most successful practical martial art of all time, followed closely by Muay Thai. Bob Sapp and Giant Silva are just two examples of lumbering unskilled lardasses that get killed by superior martial artists... Scott Ferrozo, Kimo etc. are others.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Somebody is sad because Brock smashed their boy in the rematch...lol..

Seriously, Brock is a mixed martial artist who will likely hold the belt for a long time.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not another one of these......honestly there are about 3858358 of these threads already guys. :thumbsdown:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Yah when they were interviewing him after he looked like he just wanted to go lay down and get some morphine right away


Dude you got a link????



Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Somebody is sad because Brock smashed their boy in the rematch...lol..
> 
> Seriously, Brock is a mixed martial artist who will likely hold the belt for a long time.


 
accept he's not mixed and there are no martial arts.....other than that you nailed it.....:thumbsup:



bcbjj said:


> Not another one of these......honestly there are about 3858358 of these threads already guys. :thumbsdown:


 
We do the best we can to merge them together.....but your right...there's alot to merge......


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. He seems to be a one trick pony with his wrestling, but so are many guys. Wrestling is a martial art. If you think size and strength are everything, go ask Bob Sapp and Giant Silva how they do in MMA. Brock is a mixed martial artist. It's just that everyone who dislikes him would like to deny that fact. Now matter how bad you would like him not to be one. He might be one dimensional at this point, but so is Aoki, Leites and Mirko. One factor in amateur wrestling is size and strength.


Dead on. I think people get jealous because Brock isn't "their kind" of martial artist. They got in their minds what that should look like. The fact is, he's got a great wrestling base and great ground technique. Why would I say that? He just destroyed a very seasoned bjj black belt and made it look easy. That doesn't happen by brute strength alone. 

You need to just accept that this guy is likely going to be (if he isn't already) the best HW martial artist in the world.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Dead on. I think people get jealous because Brock isn't "their kind" of martial artist. They got in their minds what that should look like. The fact is, he's got a great wrestling base and great ground technique. Why would I say that? He just destroyed a very seasoned bjj black belt and made it look easy. That doesn't happen by brute strength alone.
> 
> You need to just accept that this guy is likely going to be (if he isn't already) the best HW martial artist in the world.


he is indeed very good and I can see his technique and composure in his wrestling and top control/trapping. But he still has plenty to prove... Saying that he may be the best in the world is just stretching it. 

IMO, he still have to fight someone:

1) Physically Imposing like him
2) A seasoned technical striker
3) A master wrestler with size to match
4) A well-rounded veteran

If he manages to beat at least 2 these breeds of MMArtists, by then I can consider to put him there on top.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Dead on. I think people get jealous because Brock isn't "their kind" of martial artist. They got in their minds what that should look like. The fact is, he's got a great wrestling base and great ground technique. Why would I say that? He just destroyed a very seasoned bjj black belt and made it look easy. That doesn't happen by brute strength alone.
> 
> You need to just accept that this guy is likely going to be (if he isn't already) the best HW martial artist in the world.


yeah it kind of does...GSP destroyed guys on pure strength in the beginning of his career too. Sitting in a guys half guard requires little to no technique when you outweigh him by 30 lbs. I still haven't seen technique from Brock and I am looking pretty hard for it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> accept he's not mixed and there are no martial arts.....other than that you nailed it.....:thumbsup:


I'd say Brock's style is a mix of wrestling, dirty wrestling, and big hard punches to the face. Nothing fancy, but it works.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Dude you got a link????


No just watch the post fight interview with Rogan, he looks like hell


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Mir v Lesnar in the first round*

I haven't seen too much talk on this, so I figured I would post this real quick.

In their fight, in the first round, did anyone else feel like it should've been stood up? I was yelling at my screen because the ref let brock lay on top of Mir so long without trying to advance his position at all and just landing those little punches (they did do a number on his face, but still he wasn't actively working). I just feel like it should have been stood up. Thoughts?


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

ya i know what you are talking about. he really didnt land that many punches and wasn't advancing postition. if it was anyone else it probably would have been stood up.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont agree with that at all personally


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> I haven't seen too much talk on this, so I figured I would post this real quick.
> 
> In their fight, in the first round, did anyone else feel like it should've been stood up? I was yelling at my screen because the ref let brock lay on top of Mir so long without trying to advance his position at all and just landing those little punches (they did do a number on his face, but still he wasn't actively working). I just feel like it should have been stood up. Thoughts?


Yup....



wado lado said:


> ya i know what you are talking about. he really didnt land that many punches and wasn't advancing postition. if it was anyone else it probably would have been stood up.


yup....



kay_o_ken said:


> i dont agree with that at all personally


nope......There was def a reason the Herb Dean kept encouraging Brock to advance his position and work...Herb Dean fights also so its a ref and a fighters perspective yellin that to Brock....


In my humble opinion.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

imrik32 said:


> I haven't seen too much talk on this, so I figured I would post this real quick.
> 
> In their fight, in the first round, did anyone else feel like it should've been stood up? I was yelling at my screen because the ref let brock lay on top of Mir so long without trying to advance his position at all and just landing those little punches (they did do a number on his face, but still he wasn't actively working). I just feel like it should have been stood up. Thoughts?


Are you stupid? You admit yourself that they did a number on the face, how is that "not actively working"? He was smashing Mir's face to a pulp, there was no reason to advance position ... that's like standing Tito up because he threw elbows from guard instead of trying to advance position. The whole point of advancing position is to cause more damage ... if you can do that effectively from guard or half guard, there's no need to advance and certainly not to stand up.


----------



## drmz (Jun 24, 2009)

*Unjustified Lesnar Hate*

Having watched Brocks rise to the title (albeit swift and perhaps undeserved) I've seen a nervous man, a humble and professional man, a confident man, an arrogant man and a downright idiotic man.

Granted, his post fight behaviour on Saturday night was nothing short of shambolic. You can argue that it's a talking point, and serves to ignite new fanbase demographics, but it was completely out of order in my opinion.

That said, it was a mistake, and (from what we've seen so far in the UFC from him) a one-off.

Lots of people are citing his behaviour in a way that generalises him as a person, completely dis-regarding his behaviour in the preliminary Mir bout, and more importantly, his title fight with Randy.

To say he's dis-respectful is unfair. To say he "was dis-respectful on Saturday" is legitimate. 

Prior to and post Randy Couture, he had praise for the legend and highlighted Randys ability and status in what seemed to be a very humble manor.

The difference this time is the level of rage and emotion in the fight, brought on by Mir's incecent mockery of Brock in the build up.

"I'll tell you what these moves are later brock" / "I'm sure he's been smacking the hell out of that tyre" 

These are two examples of the dis-respect shown to Brock by Frank, and quite Frankly p) if someone had been talking about me in such a dismissive and patronising manor, I'd be stoked after whooping his ass too.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

You make good points, but we don't need another thread discussing this. There is already like 35 of them. 
Welcome to the forums though.


----------



## drmz (Jun 24, 2009)

Cheers, just thought I'd air my views!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Are you stupid? You admit yourself that they did a number on the face, how is that "not actively working"? He was smashing Mir's face to a pulp, there was no reason to advance position ... that's like standing Tito up because he threw elbows from guard instead of trying to advance position. The whole point of advancing position is to cause more damage ... if you can do that effectively from guard or half guard, there's no need to advance and certainly not to stand up.


 
There was a point in that round where Brock wasnt doing much and they good have been stood up....

I also somewhat agree with you because it seems like after repeated attempts to get Brock to work, Brock was able to secure the wrist and start to do the damage you are referring to in your above post......

You gotta admitt Liddellianenko that Brock up to this point def has a pattern to how he fights and what we all saw the other night was improvments in controling a BJJ black belt practioner from moving on his back and just ground and pounded after that.......

Reminisant of his first 4 fights.....:thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> There was a point in that round where Brock wasnt doing much and they good have been stood up....
> 
> I also somewhat agree with you because it seems like after repeated attempts to get Brock to work, Brock was able to secure the wrist and start to do the damage you are referring to in your above post......
> 
> ...


Okay, Brock destroyed Mir. He destroyed Randy. He destroyed Herring. Nobody has even put up a good fight against this guy besides Mir the first time they fought, and IMO that was somewhat Brock's first ever MMA fight, because I don't consider MSK a very reasonable challenge for him. The only people I think that would pose a threat to him are obviously Fedor, who WOULD beat him, the old Cro Cop, and if Rampage Jackson moved up to HW I think that could be a very good fight. Other than that, all this BS talk about who's next for him is a mute point. Nobody in the HW division in the UFC right now can beat Brock Lesnar. Thats it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bcbjj said:


> Okay, Brock destroyed Mir. He destroyed Randy. He destroyed Herring. Nobody has even put up a good fight against this guy besides Mir the first time they fought, and IMO that was somewhat Brock's first ever MMA fight, because I don't consider MSK a very reasonable challenge for him. The only people I think that would pose a threat to him are obviously Fedor, who WOULD beat him, the old Cro Cop, and if Rampage Jackson moved up to HW I think that could be a very good fight. Other than that, all this BS talk about who's next for him is a mute point. Nobody in the HW division in the UFC right now can beat Brock Lesnar. Thats it.


 

Def dont see Rampage gettin it done maybe some one like Lashley could pose a problem. fedor yeah CroCop of old.....Dunno......

Carwin dude is in fact right around the same size as esner....the dude does stand a really good shot.....:thumbsup: best shot outta someone from the UFC.....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Def dont see Rampage gettin it done maybe some one like Lashley could pose a problem. fedor yeah CroCop of old.....Dunno......
> 
> *Carwin dude is in fact right around the same size as esner....the dude does stand a really good shot.....:thumbsup: best shot outta someone from the UFC*.....


I can respect that opinion...but I really dont think that Carwin is as strong as Lesnar, or as big. Carwin doesn't really cut that much weight if at all to make the 265 cut, considering the fact that he usually weighs in around 260. Lesnar walks around at about 300 lbs dude, that is just f'n beast!! I hate to make a wrestling reference here but if he can powerbomb somebody that weighs 500 lbs, he will throw anyone in the HW division around like a rag doll.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bcbjj said:


> I can respect that opinion...but I really dont think that Carwin is as strong as Lesnar, or as big. Carwin doesn't really cut that much weight if at all to make the 265 cut, considering the fact that he usually weighs in around 260. Lesnar walks around at about 300 lbs dude, that is just f'n beast!! I hate to make a wrestling reference here but if he can powerbomb somebody that weighs 500 lbs, he will throw anyone in the HW division around like a rag doll.


 
He's prob not as strong I guess but at the same time he's a lot bigger than Mir and built more in a fashion that he may be able to handle brock on the ground, or possibly catch him on his feet with one of those Bombs...

I mean we've never seen Brock take a couple good shots and if there was any validity to the knees Mir landed, then apparantly he can be caught.....:thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

bcbjj said:


> Okay, Brock destroyed Mir. He destroyed Randy. He destroyed Herring. Nobody has even put up a good fight against this guy besides Mir the first time they fought, and IMO that was somewhat Brock's first ever MMA fight, because I don't consider MSK a very reasonable challenge for him. The only people I think that would pose a threat to him are obviously Fedor, who WOULD beat him, the old Cro Cop, and if Rampage Jackson moved up to HW I think that could be a very good fight. Other than that, all this BS talk about who's next for him is a mute point. Nobody in the HW division in the UFC right now can beat Brock Lesnar. Thats it.


I think Randy did ok - even if he lost every round, he wasn't getting thrashed (like everyone else) until he got clipped. Essentially I think rather than a super powerful fighter, the one who beats Brock will be someone smart like Randy, just a bit better.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Carwin definetly has the best chance out of everyone in the HW division. So far he has shown that when he hits you standing your out. The guy has the most one punch KO power I have really ever seen. Other than that I think Fedor would sub Brock from the bottom. 

I really dont think Rampage would have much of a chance. I would say Machida has a way better chance simply because he could probably dodge most of the takedowns and his striking is really just perfect and he could pick Brock apart all night if he avoids the takedown.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

It wasnt a one off though. He was a tw4t after the Herring fight, and i believe he said something alone the lines of "Randy Couture has no place in the octagon, he's too old".

Lesnar is a disrespectful loud mouth who is gonna feel like a chump when he gets KO'd. I cant wait for that day.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh no...not another one of these. But welcome to the forum though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Phucken ----A---- god dang--- how many of these stupid Lesnar threads are they gonna be???? GGGEZZZUZ---- I am tired of them---- its been what THREE days???? of nothing but Lesnar BS--- even ignoring these threads have become impossible----


WHHHHUUUUPPPPDEDOOOOO---


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Lesnar vs. Machida would be like watching a pimp chasin' his ho'. I don't think I could stop laughing watching that one...



steveo412 said:


> I think Carwin definetly has the best chance out of everyone in the HW division. So far he has shown that when he hits you standing your out. The guy has the most one punch KO power I have really ever seen. Other than that I think Fedor would sub Brock from the bottom.
> 
> I really dont think Rampage would have much of a chance. I would say Machida has a way better chance simply because he could probably dodge most of the takedowns and his striking is really just perfect and he could pick Brock apart all night if he avoids the takedown.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I think Carwin definetly has the best chance out of everyone in the HW division. So far he has shown that when he hits you standing your out. The guy has the most one punch KO power I have really ever seen. Other than that I think Fedor would sub Brock from the bottom.
> 
> I really dont think Rampage would have much of a chance. I would say Machida has a way better chance simply because he could probably dodge most of the takedowns and his striking is really just perfect and he could pick Brock apart all night if he avoids the takedown.


I like that Carwin doesnt really like Brocks behavior and basically seeed disgusted by his antics....thats a good thing if he really just dislikes Brock but it can get you caught like it did for Brock in his first bout with Mir.....:thumbsup:




michelangelo said:


> Lesnar vs. Machida would be like watching a pimp chasin' his ho'. I don't think I could stop laughing watching that one...


 
LOL.....I think its funy your referring to Brock as a ho.....:confused05:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I..LOL.....I think its funy your referring to Brock as a ho.....:confused05:


Doh that is so funny. I get it, you switched em and then pretended you didn't. Takes me back to the "I know you are, but what am I days." Ah the wit I see here day in and out. Almost can't take it. :sarcastic09:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Doh that is so funny. I get it, you switched em and then pretended you didn't. Takes me back to the "I know you are, but what am I days." Ah the wit I see here day in and out. Almost can't take it. :sarcastic09:


 
Dont put yourself through any undo stress......:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> There was a point in that round where Brock wasnt doing much and they good have been stood up....
> 
> I also somewhat agree with you because it seems like after repeated attempts to get Brock to work, Brock was able to secure the wrist and start to do the damage you are referring to in your above post......
> 
> ...


True, Brock was a little slow to start on the GnP but I don't think it was an excessively long time ... maybe 30 secs at most. And once he got going, he pretty much destroyed Mir till he ended the fight.

I just think the whole stand-up thing when used excessively unbalances fights in favor of standup fighters... after all, you don't see boring stand-up like Starnes being made to "lie-down". And look what that crap standup for two minor mishits did in the first Brock-Mir fight, it completely changed the outcome of an otherwise done deal. 

I admit Brock's got a similar game for every fight but so do most fightersm, even the well rounded ones. GSP fought Alves the exact same way he's fought everyone since the Serra loss... just pepper a few on th feet to set up a takedown, then control and pound them out of their senses on the ground. I don't see anyone complaining there though. Besides, Brock beat Randy with standup and TDD, it was mostly a standup war, so he has shown some versatility.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> True, Brock was a little slow to start on the GnP but I don't think it was an excessively long time ... maybe 30 secs at most. And once he got going, he pretty much destroyed Mir till he ended the fight.
> 
> I just think the whole stand-up thing when used excessively unbalances fights in favor of standup fighters... after all, you don't see boring stand-up like Starnes being made to "lie-down". And look what that crap standup for two minor mishits did in the first Brock-Mir fight, it completely changed the outcome of an otherwise done deal.
> 
> I admit Brock's got a similar game for every fight but so do most fightersm, even the well rounded ones. GSP fought Alves the exact same way he's fought everyone since the Serra loss... just pepper a few on th feet to set up a takedown, then control and pound them out of their senses on the ground. I don't see anyone complaining there though. Besides, Brock beat Randy with standup and TDD, it was mostly a standup war, so he has shown some versatility.


 
For the most part I agree but I think that GSP was back on his feet a few times in that fight and was def imo getting the better of the stand up.....

They had to be on their feet more cuz GSP yook him down 11 times...so it wasnt exactly the same as the Lesner vs. Mir fight....:confused02:


----------



## giga191 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mir made Lesnar look better than he is. Randy made Lesnar look a lot smaller and less powerful.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

giga191 said:


> Mir made Lesnar look better than he is. Randy made Lesnar look a lot smaller and less powerful.


Randy is one powerful dude. He makes everyone look less powerful.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Doh that is so funny. I get it, you switched em and then pretended you didn't. Takes me back to the "I know you are, but what am I days." Ah the wit I see here day in and out. Almost can't take it. :sarcastic09:


Well, you better step back then, because I'm just warming up.:thumb02:


----------



## giga191 (Jul 13, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Randy is one powerful dude. He makes everyone look less powerful.


Imagine a 265lbs Randy when this is what he does at 220lbs:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Doh that is so funny. I get it, you switched em and then pretended you didn't. Takes me back to the "I know you are, but what am I days." Ah the wit I see here day in and out. Almost can't take it. :sarcastic09:





swpthleg said:


> Well, you better step back then, because I'm just warming up.:thumb02:


 
[email protected] Swethleg.....:thumb02:


----------



## CornBall (May 26, 2009)

hopez my man mirr face betta atfer tha poundin he tok ta face tho.....


----------

